# Wing and Sword: Chat et Souris (Prologue)



## The Shaman (Jan 16, 2005)

The roar of the big Pratt and Whitney engines fills the Dakota’s darkened cabin. Most of the trainees sit quietly, lost in thought. A few tug absently at straps and buckles – others appear to be asleep despite the thundering motors. At the open door sits Sergeant Duval, the jumpmaster, his scarred face hidden in shadow beneath his helmet.

Outside the small Plexiglas windows the eastern horizon is a rich royal blue, heralding the rising sun.

- / -​
The camp at Sully, even by the Spartan standards of the Legion, was execrable. An abandoned farm about ten miles south of Sidi-bel-Abbès, the training base of the _régiments de étranger de parachutistes_ remained better suited to livestock than the cream of the Legion’s elite. The barracks were converted barns, home to multitudes of mice and rats that mercilessly chewed at equipment, uniforms, and hair. Personal hygiene was handled at a horse trough in the yard. The latrines were slit trenches screened by canvas awnings and infested with squadrons of buzzing flies. By general consensus the food wasn’t fit for mice, rats, or flies, though apparently it was good enough for legionnaires, and the water, trucked in each day from Sidi-bel-Abbès, was as warm as urine and about as wholesome.

Days at Sully were busy, much of it reminiscent of basic training: weapons drill, obstacle courses, unit organization, long marches, longer days. But an undercurrent of tension and excitement flowed among the assembled legionnaires as the students lined up to jump off towers and plane fuselages mounted on metal beams into piles of sawdust or sand, or practiced packing chutes in a barn filled with the silk canopies suspended from the rafters. Soon the towers were taller and the students were buckled into leather harnesses suspended from pulleys. And soon it was time to jump.

The base at Blida, the army parachute training camp where the students were sent in the final week of their training to make the five jumps required to earn their silver wings, was like a palace compared to Sully – warm beds in clean barracks, plentiful good food, hot showers and flush toilets. Unlike the surly Legion NCOs, the _moniteurs_ at Blida were patient and helpful.

Your training section fell under the watchful eye of Sergeant Duval. Wearing the blue beret of the _régiment de parachutistes de coloniaux_, the sergeant’s easy demeanor stood in stark contrast to his battle-hardened visage. At mess the men spoke in hushed voices about the jagged red scar that started at the corner of Duval’s mouth and ran across his face to his left ear, an ear of which only a small flap of skin remained – in the mess hall it was said that the scar came from a Vietminh mortar round exploding directly in front of Duval’s foxhole, and that he had stayed in his ’hole for more than four hours with the rest of his unit to repulse wave after wave of ‘viets.’ When asked about the wound by a particularly bold student, the sergeant simply leered (as he could not smile) and continued on with his lesson.

The fifth and final jump was planned for yesterday – the students and instructors, some seventy in all, would participate in a mass drop on a plain south of the Aurés Mountains with full battle gear. The training unit would march from the drop zone to an objective and dig in for the night, then march out to a pick-up point the following day for transport by truck back to the base and a drunken bacchanal in the bars of Blida that night. The Dakotas were wheels up at 0400 as planned, winging their way south when the co-pilot appeared and approached Sergeant Duval – over the engines you could hear the youthful Air Force lieutenant tell the _moniteur_ “…oil pressure…place to land…” Then the transport plane was banking, shedding altitude.

The pilot made an emergency landing at a small rural airstrip. It took nearly three hours for a deuce-and-a-half to arrive to pick up your stick, another five hours to get back to Blida. The mood on the truck ride home was subdued. That night, in the almost empty mess hall, Sergeant Duval arrived to brief the ten students. “I spoke with _Commandant_ Bernelle. We are going to jump tomorrow morning, same location, and rendezvous with the rest of the company. They will have about a sixteen kilometer head-start on us. We’re going to catch them.” Duval leered.  “Plan on traveling fast and light – weapons and ammo and one canteen only.”

- / -​
The red light at the edge of the door appears. Sergeant Duval stands and faces the cabin.“Ready!” he calls.

All of the men hold up their static lines. “Stand up!” Duval calls. The students struggle to their feet. “Hook up!” the jumpmaster orders. Metal clips snap onto the fixed cable running the length of the cabin. The sergeant taps his shoulders. “Equipment check! Sound off!” Each paratrooper checks his harness first, then the gear of the man in front, calling out each in turn, “Eleven ready!...Ten ready!...Nine ready!...Eight ready!...” until Sergeant Duval yells, “One ready!”.

Duval gazes intently out the open door. The lurid scare across his face looks white in the glow of the jump light when he finally looks back at the students. “Form up on me. Watch your dispersal – stay three meters apart.”

The green light appears.

“Let’s go!” yells the sergeant and steps into space. The stick surges forward and through the door into darkness.

Each character must make a Jump check, a Reflex save, and a Spot check – please post the results.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jan 16, 2005)

*Pyotr Kerenin*

Pyotr watched as Sergeant Duval stood up. As the jump line counted off, he reached around his back to double check the gear that his back man had just checked. Though he knew that he needed to learn to trust his squad mates, he also knew not to take anything for granted. 

It was soon his turn up to the open door. The man in front of Pyotr stepped ot into the nothingness and the count was started. 

Three... 

_Here we go. Straps tight. Zip check. Lines secure._

Two... 

Stepping up to the open door, the stream of air going around the plane's fuselage whipped past his face while his foot stood on the bottom of the door frame.

One...

Pyotr stepped out into the open sky.


Jump Check 20
Reflex Save 22
Spot Check 23

(OOC- did I not do something right or did I actually roll three 19's in a row?)


----------



## Barak (Jan 16, 2005)

*Normand Mador*

Normand was one of those who appeared asleep while awaiting orders.  Not that he wasn't nervous, but closing his eyes and staying still was the only way he knew of allowing himself to concentrate on what was going to happen without getting distracted.

Finally, much to his relief, orders to get moving came, and he allowed training to take over thinking.  Following the line of recruits, it came to his turn, and he jumped off..

Jump Check: 16
Reflex Save: 10 +Action point: 13
Spot Check:   4 

The jump started well enough.  But right before he made contact with the ground, Normand realized that he had almost forgotten to pull up on the guiding lines to help soften the landing, and did it with no time to spare.  The landing was therefore a bit rougher than expected, but thankfully he avoided serious injury.  

_What next?  Oh yeah, form on the sarge..._


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 16, 2005)

*Marcel Fortier*

Marcel was more nervous than he had ever been. The confident, flippant attitude he had displayed throughout the hardships of training was gone now, replaced with wides eyes and a constant nervous chatter to those around him. Some of the others just rolled their eyes and did the deed, while some smiled a smile that reached only the lips, feigning confidence.

Marcel eventually stood to jump. Normand, the likeable, bulky Frenchman from Marseilles, went directly before him, and Marcel was careful to watch his moves.

Marcel hesitated after Normand fell out into the sky, but worked up the courage to leap out. _Here goes,_ he thought. _Maybe that brute ahead of me will soften the landing!_









*OOC:*



Jump check: 12 http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=Marcel#142470
Reflex save: 10 http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=Marcel#142471
Spot check: 7   http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=Marcel#142472
Add to Reflex save with an Action Die: 4, for a total of 14  http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=Marcel#142473


----------



## знаток (Jan 17, 2005)

Although his fear of actually jumping had eventually dulled over the course of the training, Vidal's adrenaline resumed its frantic course through his veins each time he approached the aircraft behind the deafening prop blast.  The first jump had been terrifying, forcing Vidal to turn himself into a robot just to stay focused.  After a flight of racing images of family and a future that might not exist, he resolved to concentrate on the training he had received. 

Now, after four successful jumps with no injuries (aside from bites received when he landed on a two foot ant hill), he had confidence in his abilities.  He had established a comfortable personal relationship with the men is his squad as well, and was glad that they were all going out first and together.  

Being Sergeant Duval's radio man meant he followed him out the door, and it made Vidal feel better being so close to the veteran jumper.  He glanced up at his static line hook one last time before approaching the door behind his squad leader.  When the sergeant stepped out, he was left staring out at the treetops in the twilight.  He handed off his static line and forced himself to the door in one quick movement.  Stepping out, his mind went blank.  The still air outside the plane grabbed him and spun him about.  As he began the count to parachute deployment, he noticed foremost the silence of the open air.  His legs snapped up over his head as his parachute caught ahold of that air, and he caught a glimpse of the airplane between them.  

Floating quietly down, the adrenaline became quickly replaced by an oddly calm serenity.  He began taking in the layout of the land below, once again assured that he was on the right path in his life.  

As he approached the ground, the twilight reverted to dusk, and the adrenaline rushed back in.  

Jump: 9 http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=Vidal#142543
Tumble: 11 http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=Vidal#142545
Reflex: 6 http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=Vidal#142544 + AP: 4 http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=Vidal#142547 = 10
Spot: 15 http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=Vidal#142546

OoC: 1. Did I miss where you took tumble checks out of the jump process?  Also, all roll URLs lead to the same place, so in the future should we just post one?  

Vidal glanced up at his risers just before contact.  He looked back just in time to see a pile of rocks right in his path.  It was all he could do to tuck his head and elbows and pray the briefest prayer of his life.


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 17, 2005)

Stepping into space, each jumper is blasted by the prop wash as he begins the agonizing count in his head – one-one-thousand…two-one-thousand…three-one-thousand – WHAM! A jerk as the ’chute deploys, followed by a rush of air marking the steady descent from 250 meters to the desert floor.

The ground is sparsely vegetated, scattered clumps of grass and shrubs. The twilight renders the desert in shades of gray, dark shrubs against the sand and rocks underneath. To the north the imposing bulk of the Aurés Mountains form a slate colored mass devoid of detail – to the east a low rise of hills are in deep shadow. The desert plain extends south and west as far as you can see in the dim pre-dawn glow.

Pyotr scans the ground as he descends, intently searching for a spot to land, slipping slightly to avoid a patch of scrub. As he does so he notices a dark shape, then another moving low to the ground about 50m to the east as his boots strike the sand and he rolls to the ground, reeling in the lines of his ’chute, spilling the remaining air in the canopy.

Marcel and Normand reach the ground unscathed – Vidal unexpectedly discovers a collection of low, flat rocks directly that give way beneath his feet, landing hard, a sharp pain in his side, the wind knocked out of him. (Vidal: 4 points non-lethal damage). He looks up to see Sergeant Duval standing over him, leering.  “Nice landing, radio.” He offers a hand to Vidal.

The rest of the men in the training section are gathering their parachutes, unlimbering their weapons: Neumann, the German _sergent_ who served in the _Afrika Korps_; _caporal-chef_ Lavareaux, the former fisherman from Picardy who survived a Vietminh PW camp; _caporal_ Martinez, the half-Spanish half-Berber from Ceuta in Morocco; the two German _légionnaires_ Dinter and Berg, the inseparable former Hitler Youth from Hamburg; and _légionnaire_ Gonzalez, the young Spaniard from Barcelona. Together they move toward Sergeant Duval as the sound of the Dakota’s engines fade into the distance, replaced with the silence of the desert.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jan 17, 2005)

*Pyotr Kerenin*

After an almost perfect landing, Pyotr began quickly gathering his chute when he noticed the second shape moving further away from him. The first one he thought could have been another member of his platoon, but two of them? Especially not wanting to be seen. 

_Could be anything._ He tried to calm himself. _No one would dare try something at a training camp, would they?_ Deciding it was better to be sure, Pyotr quickly put his chute away and unslung his rifle. After a quick search in the direction of both shapes, he headed towards Sergeant Duval to report what he saw. 

Search check= 8


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 17, 2005)

*Marcel*

Marcel landed hard, but in a good spot. The deep sand he fell into was truly fortunate. He felt his ankle twist a bit when he hit the ground, but when he put weight on it, everything was fine. _Whew_, he thought. _That could have gone much worse_. Gathering up his chute, Marcel looked about for his companions. He saw Sgt. Duval lifting Vidal off the ground. Vidal winced as he touched his ribs, but didn't seem to be hurt badly.

Pyotr was standing about 30 meters to his right, scanning the area carefully. _Did he see something on the way down?_ Marcel had seen Pyotr's landing as he descended, it looked perfect. _He looks a bit nervous,_ Marcel thought. Pyotr quickly jogged over to Duval's position, and Marcel followed as quickly as he could, readying his rifle as he moved.


----------



## Barak (Jan 17, 2005)

*Normand Mador*

_Well, that wasn't too bad.  Almost like diving, except from very high, with a 'chute and on land.  Well ok, not too much like diving.  Where's the darn sarge?_

Normand looks around, and sees the rest of the company assembling around Sgt. Duval.

_Better pick up the pace, wouldn't want to be the last to get there._

Gathering the 'chute as quickly as he can, Normand makes his way toward the sarge.


----------



## знаток (Jan 18, 2005)

Vidal disconnects his risers and embarrassingly takes Sergeant Duval's hand, wincing as he comes to his feet.  _I suppose I'm grateful that my feet and legs are still intact,  _he thinks.  Thanks, Sarge.  I'll get it eventually.    He takes a quick look around to see that everyone else made it okay, then slips out of the harness and begins straightening out his suspension lines so he can gather his 'chute.

After bagging it up, he props his backpack up and begins digging the radio out of its cushion of socks and underwear for a functions check.  If the rest of the company was within 10-20 miles like they were supposed to be (and the radios were operational), he shouldn't have any trouble getting through to them.


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 18, 2005)

Sergeant Duval listens closely to Pyotr’s report, his scarred face thoughtful. “There is a village about 12km south of us. Could be someone from there.” He looks out across the plain. “Or they could be _fellaghas_.”

As the legionnaires form up, the jumpmaster raises his hand, motions for them to stay low – the men drop to one knee. “We’ve got possible contact with at least two people to the east of us.” The sergeant’s voice is soft but clear as he looks at Lavareaux. “Corporal, take Fortier, Martinez, Dinter,  and Berg, and extend a line this way,” he says, gesturing northward. The lanky Frenchman nods. “Neumann, Kerenin, Mador, Gonzalez, envelop right. Get about 100m out and hold there. We’re going to sweep these guys toward you. Watch for _fells_ out there in the shrubs.” He looks across the plain – the sky is growing brighter. “Sunrise in about fifteen minutes. Get in position quickly. Light and noise discipline. If there are two guys out there, we need intelligence – take ’em alive. Go.”

Neumann, the husky German sergeant, taps Pyotr and Normand on the leg, nods at Gonzalez. “On me. Stay low. Eyes open. Double-time” he orders in thickly-accented French. The detachment moves forward, running through the sparse grass and scattered shrubs, staying as low as possible until the sergeant holds up his hand and drops to one knee, motioning the others to do the same.

Lavareaux motions to the other four legionnaires to establish their line. “Watch your dispersal, but don’t get too far apart – we don’t want them to get between us,” he says quietly. The legionnaires spread out in a thin line as ordered.

Duval watches them go, glances at his watch, turns to Vidal. “Stay close. The company ahead of us is Trident – we’re Hour-glass. They’ll be on channel eleven.” His words are almost a whisper. “If everything went according to plan yesterday, they won’t be monitoring for another forty minutes or so. If it didn’t…” The jumpmaster doesn’t finish the thought as Lavareaux’s line jumps off, moving forward slowly in the dwindling twilight. Sergeant Duval readies his submachine gun . “Stay close, radio.”

Please post Spot, Listen, and Move Silently checks for me in your next posts - Pyotr and Normand should post Hide checks as ell. As *знаток* noted, to save time only one linked score is necessary.


----------



## знаток (Jan 18, 2005)

"Roger, Sergeant."  Vidal can feel his blood pumping in his veins now.  He hunkers down next to the sergeant, quickly turns the radio volume down to the minimum listening level and switches to channel eleven.  His nervousness is nearly negated by the confidence he gains from the quick, smart decisions made by Sergeant Duval in light of this unexpected development.  He tries to discreetly check his weapon to see that it's locked, loaded, and free of sand.  

Senses in tune, he fumbles with the handset as he follows his squad leader, watching the precision movements of the legionnaires.  _Two we can handle, I just hope that's all that's out there.  _ 

"Trident, this is Hourglass.  Radio check, over," he says clearly and quietly into the handset.   

OoC
Rolls at http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=Vidal#142759  
Spot: 23
Listen: 20
Move Silently: 21
Knowledge (technology): 20

I don't know if you require a check for radio usage, so for this first time I made a Knowledge (technology) roll.


----------



## Barak (Jan 18, 2005)

*Normand Mador*

_What?  I hope this is part of the exercise.._

Normand follows the others, trying to be as inconspicuous as possible, which isn't overly easy for him.  As they move out to take position, an idea comes to him, and he tries to get close to Neumann, so he can whisper it to him.

"If we want them alive, I can knock 'em out, Neumann."

Confident that if it's needed, he'll be let know, he goes back to his skulking attempts.


OOC
Spot:7
Listen:12
Move Silently:15
Hide: 1


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 18, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Lavareaux motions to the other four legionnaires to establish their line. “Watch your dispersal, but don’t get too far apart – we don’t want them to get between us,” he says quietly. The legionnaires spread out in a thin line as ordered.




Marcel nods, excited and anxious at the prospects of combat. He had yet to ever fire his weapon outside of training. He went through the normal checks, making certain the rifle was ready to fire, then moves out with the rest of the legionnaires.



			
				The Shaman said:
			
		

> Please post Spot, Listen, and Move Silently checks for me in your next posts - Pyotr and Normand should post Hide checks as ell. As *знаток* noted, to save time only one linked score is necessary.












*OOC:*


Spot: 18
Listen: 8
Move Silently: 8

rolls


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jan 19, 2005)

*Pyotr Kerenin*

Nodding in recognition of the commands he was given, Pyotr made his way out to the line he was to hold with his fellow squad members. If the other group was able to push the unknowns towards him, he would have to be ready. 

After finding a place to hunker down, as there wasn't much room to hide in such a place, Pyotr sighted his rifle towards the area he was to watch. He knew he was supposed to take them alive, but if they had weapons, he wasn't about to risk a bullet to his chest. _Besides,_he thought, _a good shot to the knee will take anyone down and keep them alive long enough to be questioned._

Taking a deep breath, Pyotr readied himself.

Rolls
Spot= 6
Listen= 12
Move Silently= 10
Hide= 27 (woohoo natural 20!)


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 19, 2005)

Lavareaux's line advances slowly, quietly through the scattered brush. The eastern sky is azure - twilight gives way to the sun lurking just under the horizon as the legionnaires' eyes strain to pick out movement among the shrubs.

Vidal listens intently to the handset but there is no response from Trident, only a soft hiss. Before he can try again, he hears a clatter, like rocks scraping together, then sees a figure, crouched down next to a shrub, a rifle held at the ready.

 Initiative checks, please.

Relative positions of the combatants- north is toward the top:
Cpl. Lavareaux
^
|-3m
V
Pvt. Dinter
^-1m
V
Pvt. Berg
^
|-3m
V
Pvt. Fortier (Marcel)
^
|-3m
V
Cpl. Martinez
^
|-3m
V
Sgt. Duval
^
|-3m
V
Pvt. Gaspard (Vidal)<--- 10m --->unknown figure with rifle
^
|
10m
|
V<--------------- 70m --------------->Pvt. Kerenin-Pvt. Mador-Pvt. Gonzalez-Sgt.Neumann


----------



## Barak (Jan 19, 2005)

*Normand Mador*

Normand takes his place in the line, trying to keep out of sight while keeping an eye out for anything out of the ordinary.  

_Is this part of the training?  I sure hope so..._

OOC: Init check = 18


----------



## знаток (Jan 19, 2005)

Maybe Vidal had never realized what he had volunteered for, but the moment he saw the menacing crouched figure, realization flooded in.  He glanced quickly at Sergeant Duval to see where his attention was focused, hoping to catch his eye.  

Initiative: 8 http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=Vidal#142885


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 19, 2005)

Marcel moves as quietly as possible, staying about 10 meters from his other team members. Lavareaux moves with stealth and confidence, and Marcel tries to emulate his motions as best as possible. The twilight makes the scrub covered terrain difficult to read, and Marcel catches himself watching his step more than the area. _How am I supposed to see an enemy if I don't look up?,_ he thought, scolding himself.

The silence is broken by the crack of a rifle. Marcel quickly ducks, but rises quickly once he realizes the shot is not at him. Raising his rifle, he moves forward, finger on the trigger._ Time to put all that training to use._









*OOC:*



Marcel rolls a 
9 for initiative.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jan 19, 2005)

*Pyotr Kerenin*

Pyotr had been too busy finding the perfect hiding place to really pay attention to what was going on around him. After a moment of rearranging his position, Pyotr decided it would be a good idea to look where his rifle was pointing.



Initiative= 5


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 20, 2005)

Surprise round: Sgt, Duval, the hiding stranger, and Vidal may act – no one else located the stranger. Regular initiative order follows. Remember that a character gets an attack action or a move action in the surprise round.

*Initiative order:*
Normand (18)
Sgt. Duval (15)
NCOs (Neumann, Lavareaux, Martinez) (11)
Hiding stranger (9)
Marcel (9)
Vidal (8)
Legionnaires (Berg, Dinter, Gonzalez) (7)
Pyotr (5)

Sgt. Duval steps carefully, picking his footing among the rocks and bushes as the legionnaires advance. Suddenly he stops, then raises his hand and drops to one knee, the extended folding stock of his submachine gun pressed tightly against his shoulder, his eyes searching the brush ahead of the line of legionnaires.

Vidal sees the figure in front of him, rifle in hand. It’s a man, dressed in a simple gray tunic and loose-fitting tan trousers, like a farmhand or a laborer. His hair and full mustache are dark, and even in the pre-dawn light Vidal can see his features are clearly Arabic. Vidal glances toward the _sergent-chef_ to his left as Duval’s eyes scan the brush, then back to the stranger as the Arab raises his rifle and fires.

The flash and report of the gun shatter the stillness. The bullet passes Vidal with a loud *CRACK!* as the radioman sees the Arab frantically working the bolt of the rifle to chamber another round.

Remember, Vidal gets to either move or attack and then we begin regular combat rounds starting with Normand. This is a good time to go back and fill in your descriptive text from earlier.

The Arab is out-of-view unless your character makes a successful Spot check to locate him - add a +2 circumstance bonus due to the muzzle flash.


----------



## знаток (Jan 24, 2005)

*Vidal*

Vidal raises his pistol and takes aim at the figure in the brush.  Any doubts he had about what action to take in this situation were now clearly discountable.  He had worried about acting too quickly in case this were some kind of test as part of their training, but hearing that bullet whiz by him had made his decision thoughtless.  

"SUPPRESSION!"

Attack Roll: 10 + AP 2 = *12* http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=Vidal#143359

As he nervously squeezes the trigger, he knows his life has definitively changed its course.


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 24, 2005)

The pistol shot rings out.

Without a sound, the Arab collapses to the ground and lies motionless, slumped over his rifle, almost in an attitude of prayer.

Damage: 9 - I rolled Vidal's damage this time, but in the future, go ahead and roll damage anytime you take a shot, just in case it hits.


----------



## Barak (Jan 24, 2005)

Normand can see and hear shots ring out, even though he haven't even spotted anyone to fire at as of yet.

_Merde, merde, merde!  What in the heavens is going on?_

He quickly scans around him, straining to hear anything out of the ordinary, while readying his rifle.


OOC delay action until -something- happen, while doing a spot/listen check.

spot=7
listen= 17


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 24, 2005)

Sgt. Duval trains the MAT-49 on the still figure slumped on the ground. “Hold your position!” he calls down the line as he rises from one knee. “Radio, follow me,” he continues, softly. The jumpmaster jogs forward toward the Arab, torso held low to the ground. With a violent kick he knocks the body onto its back, the barrel of the submachine gun never losing its bead.

The Arab lies supine on the sand, arms akimbo, mouth slack, eyes open and unmoving, staring into the sky. Blood stains the front of his tunic. Beside him lies a brown knit _kufi_ and the rifle.

From the north the voice of Cpl. Lavareaux floats down the line of soldiers. “_Légionnaires_, stay down and hold your positions. Keep alert.” Sgt. Neumann echoes the order to his men. “Stay down. Watch cross-fire,” the German mutters, pointing in the general direction of the rest of the section.

Suddenly another figure is running across the desert, directly in front of Cpl. Martinez, about 30m away, traveling due east. Martinez gives a shout, fires a burst from his submachine gun, the gout of flame bright in the fading twilight. Sand sprays around the running man, but he doesn’t stop.

Neumann grunts and points at the figure. “Get him,” he growls.

*Revised initiative order:*
Normand (18)
Sgt. Duval (15)
Running Arab (12) - *added to initiative order*
NCOs (Neumann, Lavareaux, Martinez) (11)
Hiding Arab (9)
Marcel (9)
Vidal (8)
Legionnaires (Berg, Dinter, Gonzalez) (7)
Pyotr (5)

The running figure is roughly 140’ from Sgt. Neumann’s group, 150’ from Cpl. Lavareaux’s line – that’s second range interval for the MAS-49/56 or -2 to hit. The target is running (+2 to Defense - no change to the attack roll). Roll damage with your attack rolls, just in case.

Normand gets to use his held action, then we resume normal initiative order – Marcel, Vidal, the legionnaires, and Pyotr.


----------



## Barak (Jan 24, 2005)

Seeing the other unknown man step up, Normand lines up his shot.

_Well here we go, you bastard!_


OOC: Shoot at running dude, -2 for range
attack roll = 13
damage (if hit)=  6


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 24, 2005)

Beyond the running man Normand's bullet causes a rock outcrop to disintegrate in a cloud of fragments - the figure doesn't slow his pace across the sand...


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 24, 2005)

Marcel drops to his knee and raises his rifle, aiming carefully at the running figure. He squeezes the trigger soon after he hears Normand's shot.









*OOC:*




Attack roll: 13
Damage: 12


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 25, 2005)

...Marcel, Dinter, and Berg fire almost as one man. Sand spurts around the running figure, but to no avail...

...Gonzalez trains his rifle on the figure, but does not fire...


----------



## знаток (Jan 25, 2005)

Vidal moves quickly to stay at Sergeant Duval's side.  He now notices the morning breeze cooling the sweat that has coated his skin.  Taking a knee, he begins scanning the brush for more threats of any kind.  Surprised at his success at eliminating that one, he reminds himself not to get too confident.  

Listen: 20
Spot: 8  http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=Vidal#143546


----------



## знаток (Jan 25, 2005)

XXX


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jan 25, 2005)

*Pyotr Kerenin*

All the gunfire got Pyotr finally awake to what was happening. He saw Normand fire at another figure that had taken off running away from them. His round missed, as had most of the other's shots. Pyotr couldn't let this one get away. 

He sighted his rifle along the running man's path, leading him and guaging each step so as to know exactly when to pull the trigger. He knew that the Sergeant wanted at least one alive, so he hoped he didn't hit a vital area. Quickly thinking, Pyotr decided he didn't have the time to waste as this man was fast getting down range. Taking a breath, he pulled the trigger.


Roll to Hit= 7


Pyotr wondered how it was he ever hit anything back in the war.


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 25, 2005)

As Pyotr squeezes the trigger, the running man stumbles slightly, then recovers, the carefully aimed shot disappearing into the distance.

Ignoring the tumult around him, Vidal scans the area, seeing nothing but the legionnaires, the desert, and the dead Arab lying nearly at his feet.

Normand sees the figure looking in his direction now. The running man's headlong flight carried him toward the German _sergent_ and the three _légionnaires_ - now safety must lie in a different direction.

*Initiative order – second combat round:*
Normand (18)
Sgt. Duval (15)
Running Arab (12)
NCOs (Neumann, Lavareaux, Martinez) (11)
Crouching Arab (9)
Marcel (9)
Vidal (8)
Legionnaires (Berg, Dinter, Gonzalez) (7)
Pyotr (5)

The running figure is 140' from Sgt. Neumann’s group, 150' from Cpl. Lavareaux’s line at the start of the turn – that’s -2 to hit for Normand in the first turn. If the man has a chance to move before Marcel, Vidal, and Pyotr get a chance to fire, that distance will probably change.


----------



## Barak (Jan 25, 2005)

Normand swore as he saw his shot hit the ground instead of the man.  Then more shots rang around the "target", and he continued running in his direction.  And now the man is looking straight at him.

_Et merde!  I need to take him down -now-, before he gets a chance to shoot at me!_

Trying to take a bit more careful aim, the frenchman fires once more.


OOC: Fire at the man again, range modifier included for a net modifier of 0

to hit = 14
adding AP to to-hit:  20 
damage (if hit) =  12


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 25, 2005)

Normand squeezes the trigger, feels the recoil of his rifle.

The running man jerks violently, the rifle flying out of his hands, as the _légionnaire_’s shot strikes home. He collapses to the ground, then crawls forward, seeking cover behind a patch of scrub. The rifle lies on the sand a few feet away.

Sgt. Duval watches the fleeing figure fall. “Lavareaux, advance your men. Stay alert!” the _sergent-chef_ orders the legionnaires. He turns to Vidal, a grim half-smile on his disfigured face. “Nice shot, Gaspard.”

Lavareaux stands at the end of the line, motions the men forward. “Let’s go, quickly now. Keep your eyes open!” The gangly Picard sets a brisk pace, submachine gun held at the ready, eyes searching the scattered stands of scrub for signs of movement.

Neumann grunts when Normand’s shot brings the running man down. <German> “_Gut, gut!_” he says approvingly, continuing in French, “Keep him down.” The German fires a burst from his MAT-49, the 9mm slugs raking the top of the bushes where the fallen figure crawled.

Duval watches the line advance, then says to Vidal, “Check his pockets,” nodding toward the dead Arab lying on the sand beside them.

Vidal, please make Search and Knowledge (military science) skill checks – everyone else make Spot checks. BTW, don't worry about initiative order for the moment - we'll pick it up again if necessary.


----------



## Barak (Jan 25, 2005)

Normand grins at Neumann, and shrugs.

"Sorry it took two shots, though"

Keeping his rifle aimed at the bush, but not firing, the frenchman advances towards the bush, careful to remain out of the line of sight of the others.


OOC
Spot check=  5


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 25, 2005)

Marcel moves forward, following the pace of the line. His eyes scan back and forth, trying to pick out anything amongst the brush and rocks. He keeps his rifle aimed in the general direction of the fallen man.

OOC
Spot check: 14


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jan 25, 2005)

*Pyotr Kerenin*

Pyotr watched as Normand brought the man down. Shaking his head, he reluctantly gave up his hiding place to keep up with the rest of the line, keeping an eye out in case there was another one he would have missed. 


Spot= 16


----------



## знаток (Jan 26, 2005)

Vidal moves cautiously toward the body, watching for any movement.  

Search: 19
Knowledge (military science): 18

(Search description pending situational details.)


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 26, 2005)

Normand, Pyotr, and the other two legionnaires approach the wounded man carefully, scrutinizing the landscape as they advance, but the only thing moving appears to be their fellows with Cpl. Lavareaux. 

The wounded man is lying behind a dense stand of brush, clutching at a bloody wound on his right side, just above the pelvis – his face is ashen and his breathing heavy as he stares up from the ground.

The man also appears Muslim, with dark hair graying at the temples and a neatly-trimmed salt-and-pepper mustache. He is wearing well-worn military fatigues and combat boots, a maroon Berber cap covering his head. Other than his labored breathing, the Muslim makes no sound as he returns your gaze

Sgt. Neumann picks up the man’s rifle from where it rests on the sand. It’s a MAS-36, standard arm of the French Army for many years and still in service with some units around Algeria, including the _gendarmerie_ and some of the Algerian auxiliaries. All of the legionnaires trained with it at Sidi-bel-Abbès, in fact. Neumann removes the magazine, works the bolt, and ejects a brass cartridge into the sand, before setting the rifle down again.

____

Cpl. Lavareaux’s line works its way through the rocks and scrub, eyes probing the brush, but there is nothing but sand and stone and sparse vegetation as they approach the legionnaires standing around the wounded man.
____

Vidal looks at the body. Flies have started to collect on the bloody tunic, on the man’s mouth, on his unseeing eyes. It’s a young face – late teens or early twenties, his hair and mustache fine, his stubble patchy and uneven. The _légionnaire_ sees the man’s _kufi_ lying on the ground – the skullcap is brown, with dark geometric patterns woven into the knit along the edge. Next to the cap lies the rifle – Vidal notes it’s a Mauser 98K, the kind used by the Germans in the war. The stock is worn but the metal has been well cared-for over the years. Leather sandals complete the dead man’s clothing.

The bloody tunic has no pockets, but in the trousers Vidal finds a small book and a folded sheet of paper – the script appears Arabic. A small string of wooden beads, mahogany perhaps, is in the pocket as well. In an olive drab pouch hanging from the dead man’s belt, Vidal finds two more magazines for the Mauser. The flies buzz angrily as the _légionnaire_ conducts his search.


----------



## Barak (Jan 26, 2005)

Normand looks at the man bleeding on the ground, and for a few seconds, the realization that he fired the bullet that made that happen strikes home some guilt.  It doesn't last long, however, as the fact that the man would have shot at him comes back to him.  He turns to Neumann.

"Well, the sarge wants him alive, so I think we should get the medic here quick."


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 26, 2005)

Marcel is close enough to see the wounded man, and he hears Normand mention the medic. _Did we jump with a medic? I don't remember seeing one. Damn, I need to start paying better attention to details._

"Sgt. Neumann? I have medical training, if you need me.",  He says. "I don't have any supplies beyond some extra clothing I can use as bandages, but I'll do what I can."


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 26, 2005)

Sgt. Neumann glances at Cpl. Lavareaux, who shrugs slightly.

Without a word, the German removes a small aid kit from his pocket and tosses it to Marcel.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 26, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Sgt. Neumann glances at Cpl. Lavareaux, who shrugs slightly.
> 
> Without a word, the German removes a small aid kit from his pocket and tosses it to Marcel.




Marcel catches the kit with a grin. _Nice to feel useful,_ he thought. _The Lord knows I can't hit the side of Notre Dame with my rifle._

He kneels next to the man, speaking to him in Arabic. "I'm here to help you. Stay calm, we need to slow your heart rate. Don't worry, these men won't hurt you so long as you do as you're told." 

He inspects the wound carefully, pulling back the man's clothing from the wound. "This looks ugly, but I think I can stabilize him until we can get him to hospital." Cleaning the wound thouroughly, he goes to work...









*OOC:*



If time is short, I make a normal roll. If not, I take 10 for a result of 19.

Ha, I hope a good roll is not needed. I got a big fat 2, giving a result of 11.

http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=Marcel#143755


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 26, 2005)

You can take 10 on the check.

The Muslim raises his head and looks at Marcel wearily. “I’m Kabyle, not Arab. And I speak French,” he says _en français_, his voice slow and heavy. His head settles back to the sand.

He winces and stifles a moan as Marcel probes the gunshot. The bullet entered and exited the Muslim’s flank, taking a sizeable chunk of flesh with it. Marcel applies sulfa to the wound and stanches the bleeding as best he can with the dressing in the aid kit. A flat rock is used to elevate the man’s feet as treatment for shock.

The Muslim raises his head again, gazing at Marcel. “Do you have a cigarette?” he asks.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 26, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> The Muslim raises his head again, gazing at Marcel. “Do you have a cigarette?” he asks.




Marcel gives a curt nod, and hands the man a Gauloise, lighting it before passing it over. "I'm sure the Sergeant will have some questions for you. It would be in your best interests to answer him truthfully and without guile. Don't make me regret stopping that bleeding."

Marcel stands, tucking the medkit into a cargo pocket on his leg. 

"He's all yours, Sgt. Neumann. He speaks clean French. I'm going to check out the other one."

He moves towards Vidal, who stands with the corpse.


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 26, 2005)

*Bobitron*, could you edit your post to read "Sgt. Neumann" instead? Sgt. Duval is still with Vidal and the corpse back at the location of the original line, something like this:

Sgt. Duval - Vidal - dead guy <------------ about 60m -----------> wounded prisoner and everyone else

Sunlight is striking the tops of the mountains now, turning their grey bulk into a riot of ochre and cream and rusty red. Sgt. Duval slowly scans the area with a pair of binoculars as Vidal searches the dead man. The _sergent-chef_ lowers the glasses and reaches for the radio handset carried on Vidal’s back. “Trident this is Hourglass…Trident this is Hourglass…Trident this is Hourglass…” He listens carefully, glances at his watch, then returns the handset to its carrier.

“Find anything?” the jumpmaster asks the radioman.
____

As Marcel walks toward the jumpmaster and his radio, Sgt. Neumann speaks up. “Dinter, Berg, Gonzalez, bring the parachutes here,” he orders.  “Mador, Kerenin, you stand sentry. Watch for anything moving out there. Martinez, go to Sgt. Duval, tell him we have a fell.”

Lavareaux bends down over the prisoner lying on the sand. “What are you doing out here, _fellagha_? Hmm?” asks the _caporal-chef_ coldly. The Muslim closes his eyes and doesn’t answer. Lavareaux straightens up, raises one knee, and drives his jump boot straight down on the Muslim’s wound. The prisoner lets out a yelp followed by a moan through clenched teeth.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jan 26, 2005)

*Pyotr Kerenin*

Pyotr stands up, looking at his teammates as they all look at the man on the ground. The wound looked pretty bad, but their medic seemed to know what he was doing. _It's a good thing we have him around._ He thought. When he was ordered to stand sentry, Pyotr promptly marched over to an area that could give him a view of the rest of the group as well as all around him. Taking a knee, he continually scanned the area.


----------



## Barak (Jan 27, 2005)

With a short nod to Neumann, Normand stands up and assumes sentry duty as well, his back to Pyotr, about 10 feet from the russian.


----------



## знаток (Jan 27, 2005)

Still somewhat shaken, Vidal responds, "Yes, Sergeant.  I found these."  He hands the book and the folded paper over to Sergeant Duval.  "Maybe Fortier can take a look at them.  I recall he's proficient in Arabic."  

He takes in the situation again, eyes skipping between the open desert, Sergeant Duval, and the interrogation.  His mind begins looking to the days ahead, imagining other threats that may await them and saying another quick, silent prayer that the rest of the company has survived.  "Should I destroy the weapon, Sergeant?" he asks, holstering his pistol and readying the handset for another radio check.


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 27, 2005)

Duval flips through the book, tucks the sheet of paper inside the cover, and tosses the beads on the ground next to the body. “Bring the rifle and the magazines with us. We don’t leave weapons in the field for the fells,” he says, his face thoughtful. “And we might need it ourselves.”

The jumpmaster looks up as Marcel approaches, followed by Martinez. ”Fortier, you speak Arabic? Take a look at these.”
____

Normand and Pyotr scan the terrain around the landing zone. In the background the sound of the Muslim’s gasps are unmistakable as Lavareaux grinds his boot onto the man’s wound. “I asked you what you’re doing here, _fellagha_,” the _caporal-chef_ repeats, his voice like ice. “You want to end up like your friend over there?”

The Muslim’s voice is weak. “My nephew,”, he says simply.

Lavareaux doesn’t hesitate. “If your sister doesn’t want to lose a brother as well as a son, answer the question.” The boot twists and the Muslim groans – this time there’s no attempt to stifle the sound.

“We saw the landing yesterday. We came to scavenge anything the _paras_ left behind.” The Muslim takes a long slow breath. His eyes are still clenched shut.

The corporal lifts his boot off the wounded prisoner and kneels down beside him. “It wasn’t just the two of you out here, was it?” he asks. The icy edge is gone from Lavareaux’s tone now, replaced with an expressionless calm.

Normand and Pyotr, please make Spot checks.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 27, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> The jumpmaster looks up as Marcel approaches, followed by Martinez. ”Fortier, you speak Arabic? Take a look at these.”




"Yessir, Sgt. Duval."

Marcel takes a knee near the body, using the dim light to read its contents. He skims it first, looking for an overview of its contents.


----------



## Barak (Jan 27, 2005)

Normand continues to scan what's in front of him, looking for any movement, pretty nervous by now.


OOC
The above is pretty much filler for..
Spot check:  9


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jan 28, 2005)

*Pyotr Kerenin*

Pyotr had been listening to Duval interrogate their new prisoner. Though he had seen worse done by the Germans as well as his own people, he still couldn't shake the queasiness of it. It was one thing to shoot a man, quite another to make him continue to deal with the pain of it. Shaking his head, Pyotr returned to scanning the area.


Spot check= 15


----------



## знаток (Jan 28, 2005)

*Vidal*

OoC

Are the beads of the type suitable for counting steps while marching, or are they religious or decorative?  

Knowledge (military science): 16


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 29, 2005)

Marcel flips through the pages of the small book. The cloth cover is worn, the pages dog-eared from use. The script is Latin, but the _légionnaire_ quickly realizes that the words are neither Arabic nor French. The sheet of paper on the other hand is clearly written in the fluid Arab script. Marcel’s eyes quickly flit over the page – it reads:

<Arabic>“National Liberation Front, Communiqué No. 24: People of Algeria, the Colonial Administration is responsible not only for impoverishing our people but also for corrupting and degrading our brothers and sisters, who have lost their sense of dignity. The FLN is leading a campaign to eradicate this scourge and requests the population’s help and cooperation.

This is the first step toward independence.

As of today, the FLN assumes responsibility for the physical and moral well-being of the Algerian people and has therefore decided to ban the sale and use of all drugs and alcoholic beverages and to ban prostitution and procuring.

Offenders will be punished. Repeat offenders will be sentenced to death.”<end Arabic>

At the bottom of the page is the date in French – 20 _Avril_ 1956.

As Marcel studies the pages, Vidal looks at the beads that the jumpmaster tossed aside. They are smaller than marbles and made of wood, a rich reddish-brown. There appear to be around three dozen of the small round beads on the string – the string is joined in a small tassel of what looks like goat hair. They don’t resemble the beads that some of the legionnaires carried in basic training to learn the odd cadence of the Legion march.

Cpl. Martinez saunters up and tells Sgt. Duval, “_Caporal_ Lavareaux has the other fell talking, _sergent_.”

Duval nods. “Fortier, bring that stuff with you. Let’s go.” He starts walking toward the other legionnaires gathered around the prisoner.
____

The prisoner’s voice is strained. “We are part of a patrol. We saw the _paras_ land yesterday. We came to look for supplies.” His head lolls to one side.

“That’s not  good enough,” replies Lavareaux, squatting beside him. The _caporal-chef_ pulls his pistol from its holster and holds it up where the prisoner can see it before pressing the muzzle against the blood-drenched dressing covering the prisoner’s wound. “I see two dirty fells, not a patrol.” The prisoner doesn’t answer, and the corporal shoves the barrel hard into the gauze. A cry of agony hangs in the air.

Pyotr and Normand listen to the interrogation as they search the surroundings. There is no movement as the sun finally breaks above the low hills to the east, revealing the landscape in detail for the first time. To the north stretch the peaks and ridges of the Aurés Mountains. The exposed slopes are bare except for clumps of trees tucked into gullies or scattered across the highest elevations. To the east lies a low ridge extending from the mountains. To the west and south stretches a broad plain speckled with small stands of scrub that ends in a low range of mountains, giving the impression of a large basin some 30 km across. There are no signs of habitation – no roads, no telephone lines, no villages, no grazing goats – in the harsh morning glare.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 29, 2005)

Marcel quickly checks the body of the dead man before following the group, then rushed back with Duval towards the groans of the fell.

He understood the need to get information from the prisoner, but he couldn't help but think that he knew the torture was coming even as he patched up the wound. _Maybe that's why I went to Duval_, he thought. 

He was angered by what he had read in the notebook. It was always an inner argument with his own Catholic faith when the Church tried to enforce its way upon the people, and Marcel hated to see these people being forced to follow the strict ways of Islam, or risk death. _ This is what keeps people at war_, he thought. _Intolerance for a blending of cultures and beliefs._

His musings were stopped short when he reached the prisoner and saw Lavareaux shove his sidearm into the prisoner's wound. As the man cried out, Marcel turned away, making a show of scanning the surroundings for another threat.









*OOC:*


 Marcel rolls a 5. I think he is too distracted by the prisoner


----------



## знаток (Jan 29, 2005)

Vidal takes a closer look at the beads and scans over the rest of the body, making sure he's not leaving anything useful.  With a sense of naive honor he returns the beads to the young man's pocket, pulls the magazines from their pouch, and picks up the rifle.  _I guess an even an old rifle could come in handy.  _With one last unwilling, grave glance at the man's face, he switches the Mauser to safe and stands up to follow Sergeant Duval.  
   Jogging to catch up to the sergent-chef, he continues his attempts to contact Hourglass over the 300.  "Anything useful in there Fortier?" he asks once in range, hoping that a little meaningful conversation might also distract them both from the scene on the ground.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 29, 2005)

знаток said:
			
		

> "Anything useful in there Fortier?"




"No, nothing really useful. The book I don't understand, it's not in Arabic or French. The paper has a proclamation about the FLN 'taking over responsibility' for the people of Algeria. They are trying to ban alcohol, drugs, prostitution. You know, all the things that make Algeria French.",  he said with a smile.


----------



## Barak (Jan 29, 2005)

While scanning the horizon for any movement, Normand listens to the conversation around him.  At Marcel's words, he lets out a snicker.

"Sheesh.  Are they _trying_ to lose any popular support they might have?"


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jan 29, 2005)

*Pyotr Kerenin*

_Nothing more out here but us and bodies. _ Pyotr thought. His eyes were becoming used to new light coming over the horizon, and even then, nothing moved but the shadows of scrubs and trees. Running a hand through his hair, he took another scan and continued to listen to the 'conversation' Lavereaux was having with the _fell_. At first he thought it was Duval. He was still getting used to the accents and the subtle differences between them. In Russian, the differences were actual dialects, not just accents. In Minsk, the Russian was different than in Moscow for instance. Not much, but a few words here and there. 

Pyotr caught himself before he became too distracted and returned to scanning the horizon with a sigh. At least in the war, there was always something to shoot at.


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 29, 2005)

Sergeant Duval flashes Marcel a crooked smile and quickly returns to business as they legionnaires gather.

Dinter, Berg, and Gonzalez stumble back carrying the last of the parachutes, tossing them into a pile with the rest. “Hey Gaspard, good shot,” says Berg, grinning. “Just like Gary Cooper in _High Noon_, _ja_? Sarge, he doesn’t need that rifle,” he says to Neumann.

<German>“The way you shoot, Gusti, neither do you,” Neumann replies with a sniff. “We’ll keep you as a pack mule for the time being, though.”<end German> Dinter laughs and punches Berg on the shoulder.

Duval looks to Neumann. “_Sergent_, assemble the men. Check weapons and ammo. Briefing in five minutes. We’re leaving the ’chutes here.” He steps toward Lavareaux who rises from the prisoner’s side, and the two speak in hushed tones as Neumann gathers the rest of the men together.

Neumann nods and picks up the MAS-36, reloads it and offers it to Vidal. “I’ll take the Mauser, Gaspard. Rest of you check your weapons.” The German shields his eyes with his hand as he looks to the rising sun. “Sips of water. Hot day ahead. Make it last.”


----------



## Barak (Jan 29, 2005)

Normand quickly exchances magazines, wanting a full one in the rifle.  He decides to forgo taking a sip of water for now, however.  He agrees with Neumann, thinking it's going to be a long day, and since he's not really thirsty as of yet, figures he'll conserve his water.

Once done, he looks around, getting a bit nervous now that he realizes that this has turned into more than a training mission..


----------



## знаток (Jan 30, 2005)

"Thanks Berg.  You can call me _Maréchal_ if you want," Vidal says with a grin.   
_War sure does complicate things, _he thought.  _Here are Africans in Algeria using French and German weapons against us._  He does a quick functions check on the MAS 36, reloads and shoulders it, glad to give up the Mauser.  
"Sergeant Duval, do I have a minute to change into my Corcorans?" he asks as he thinks of the long march ahead of them.


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 31, 2005)

Sgt. Duval looks up from his conversation with Cpl. Lavareaux. “Go ahead, but make it quick. We’re moving out,” he tells Vidal.

The jumpmaster approaches the assembled legionnaires, pulling a map from the pocket of his smock. “Okay, gather around.” He kneels down and lays out the map on the sand. “The LZ is here, between these two _oueds_. The objective for this exercise was to move southeast along the _oueds_ to the east of our position and take the crossroad here (marked “O” on the map) That’s the direction the rest of the company is moving.

“According to the prisoner, there was an ALN unit to the east of the LZ when the company landed yesterday. He was supposed to scout this area for supplies then catch up with his unit in these hills to the south of us. That puts the fells between us and the rest of the company.”

The _sergent-chef_ taps the map. “Northwest of us is the village of Boussemghoun, about 18km from out position up this _oued_ to the west of the LZ. The _oued_ is tough going, very steep and narrow – perfect for an ambush.” Duval looks around. “A couple of guys rolling rocks down on us could probably take the whole section. In any event we have no troops in Boussemghoun other than _gendarmerie_. The closest combat units are two battalions of infantry at Ain Sefra about 60km west, and there is no direct route through the mountains from there to here.”

His finger moves across the map to the east. “Here’s the village of El Abiodh. The transport company that’s assigned to pick us up at the end of the exercise is supposed to be staged there. We’re going to move east toward that village.” Duval picks up the map and begins stuffing it into his pocket.

“You should be aware that we’ve had no contact with Trident – _capitaine_ Villiers and the rest of the company – since we landed. That’s not completely unexpected due to the topography and we haven’t reached the assigned listening hour yet. However, there are an unknown number of _fellaghas_ that may be following them.” Duval pauses a moment.  “Or may have already found them. We’ve got about an hour to march before we’ll be able to reach anyone on the radio. We’ll have a better idea of the situation at that time.”

Duval stands up and looks at the legionnaires. “By now you’ve figured out that this is not a normal part of this exercise. We’ve run this training operation at this location due to the absence of ALN activity. Clearly that’s changed.” He nods his head in the direction of the prisoner. “That man is a Kabyle, not an Arab. He’s from the mountains around Sétif, about five hundred kilometers from here. He’s also a former _tirialleur_ who fought for France in 1940. These men were armed with military weapons – that Mauser wasn't stolen from a police station, which means it probaby came across the border. This is intelligence we need to get back to division.

“Our mission is to evade and report – if possible we’ll determine the status of Trident, but our first priority is to stay alive. Your training ended when you stepped out of the door this morning. Any questions?”


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 31, 2005)

Marcel listens to the briefing in silence, nodding to show he is paying attention. _Sounds pretty straightforward_, he thought. _Stay alive, try to reach Tident, and get the intel back. Preferably without any more injury._


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 1, 2005)

*Pyotr Kerenin*

Pyotr listened in silence. It sounded like these rebels were getting rather aggressive if they've moved into an area normally occupied by numerous _Legionnaire_ units. When he heard the word villages, Pyotr cringed. Most of his combat experience was in semi-urban environments. He remembered the confusion of fighting in an area so cluttered that you could turn a corner and face an enemy too close to use your rifle. You had a split second to kill him before he did the same. Pyotr knew these villages weren't so cluttered, but the idea was the same. This time though, it was a matter of choosing combatants versus innocents. The difference was a thin line in this case. 

Clearing his thoughts, Pyotr shook his head negatively when Duval asked for questions. He figured if they caught this supposed ALN unit, they would have to take them down as fast as possible before any reinforcements arrived, as well as hopefully keep everyone alive. Pyotr patted his rifle. "You and me have to get to know each other a little better, _lyoobovna_."


----------



## знаток (Feb 1, 2005)

Vidal removes the radio from his back and takes a seat in front near the map, wincing once again at his still sore ribs.  He starts changing his boots, eyeing the map as the _sergent-chef_ briefs them, thankful that they will at least be likely to run into some water along the way.  

He's a little upset about what seems to be poor contingency planning, but he keeps his mouth shut, maintaining faith that somebody higher than himself knows what they're doing (or at least has their reasons).  He laces up his boots, takes a sip of water, and starts getting everything situated on his person, then does a quick scan of their landing area to make sure no one has dropped or left anything.  
"All set, Sergeant"


----------



## Barak (Feb 1, 2005)

*Normand Mador*

Listening intently, nodding once in a while to show his attention, Normand only shakes his head negatively when asked if there's any questions.  He double-checks that everything on his person is fastened securely, then waits silently for the order to move out.

_Join the Legion, see new countries, they said.  Well, they were right 'bout that.  Maybe Marseilles wasn't so dangerous, after all.  Oh well._


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 1, 2005)

The legionnaires quietly accept their orders. Duval continues, “Groups as before – Neumann with Mador, Kerenin, and Gonzalez, Lavareaux with Martinez, Dinter, and Berg. Fortier – ” the jumpmaster reaches into his rucksack, pulls out a small bag “ – that’s my aid kit. You’re with me and Gaspard now.”

_Sergent-chef_ Duval motions with his arm. “Tactical column by twos, Kerenin and Mador on point. Watch your dispersal.” He motions toward the gap between the hills to the east. “_Caporal_ Lavareaux, see to the prisoner. Move out.”

Like a disjointed centipede the double-line of legionnaires begins marching east, Normand and Pyotr in the lead, Vidal and Marcel just behind Sgt. Duval at the rear of the formation.

The sun is blazing ahead just above the eastern horizon. Already there is a shimmering haze to the east and the sunlight is hot on the legionnaires’ skin. It promises to be a scorching day. There is no cover to speak of as the plain slopes away from the mountains, the patches of scrub and grass fewer and further between. The slight breeze that the legionnaires felt on landing has disappeared - the air is still and heavy.

A pistol shot rings out behind the _paras_, then another. A moment later _caporal_ Lavareaux catches up to the unit, alone.


----------



## Barak (Feb 2, 2005)

At the sound of the gunshots, Normand spinned, his rifle pointing backwards.  Seeing Lavareaux coming to join the column, alone, he quickly catches on, and turns forward again, with a shrug.

"Always figured Lavareaux to be too lazy to carry a wounded man, eh Kerenin?  I sure hope I never have to depend on him to carry me."


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 2, 2005)

Marcel cringes at the sound of the pistol ringing out. _I guess I should have expected that,_ he thought. _All that morality they tried to hammer into me in med school down the drain._


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 2, 2005)

*Pyotr Kerenin*

Pyotr didn't flinch when the pistol shot rang out. He immediately knew what Duval meant by 'take care of the prisoner'. He looked at Normand, a half-smile on his face. 

"With your accuracy and jumping around like that, I don't think there will be any of us left to carry you should you fall."

He nudged him on the shoulder. "You can't tell me you didn't expect that."


----------



## Barak (Feb 2, 2005)

Normand looks at the ground for a second, and when he looks back up, his ears are a bit red.

"Nah Pierre, twas a lucky shot is all.  And, well, I'm a tad heavy anyway.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 2, 2005)

*Pyotr Kerenin*

Smiling, Pyotr replied. "Perhaps it was luck. Or perhaps you are what they call.. oh what is that word? ... A shark. Trying to show an old hand up." 

Seeing the bigger man's ears change color, Pyotr quieted down. "I'm going to need a back up anyway in case I get taken down." His tone was more serious.


----------



## знаток (Feb 2, 2005)

*Vidal*

OoC

No input.  Please carry on.


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 2, 2005)

The legionnaires march for more than an hour across the desert plain. The terrain is flat, the footing alternating between sand and a sort of gravelly pavement. The stillness is broken only by the sound of the paratroopers’ boots on the ground and the occasional lizard scuttling through a small patch of dry grass. The sun is a white disk in the cloudless azure sky, shining relentlessly on the marching men as the morning cool becomes a distant memory.

Sergeant Duval finally calls a halt and orders the men to take a little water. The jumpmaster motions to Vidal and takes the radio handset. “Trident, this is Hourglass.” A pause. “Trident this is Hourglass.”

Vidal and Marcel hear the response over the sergeant’s shoulder. _“Hourglass, this is Trident 1, we read you. How was your landing?”_

“Trident 1, be advised we had contact on landing with two – repeat, two – fells on the DZ. One fell neutralized at contact; one captured and neutralized attempting to escape. Intelligence indicates you may have a patrol-in-strength to the north of your location.” Duval’s voice is steady, no hint of emotion.

There is a short silence. _“Acknowledged, Hourglass. Casualties?”_

“None, sir,” replies Duval. “Our location is grid 20 Echo 4.”

_“Acknowledged, Hourglass. Stand-by.”_

Search checks, please


----------



## Barak (Feb 2, 2005)

OOC:Not sure what the check is for..  I'll fill in the post later. 
search check:  18


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 2, 2005)

22 

OOC: Marcel jumps up and down with excitement at having rolled decently!!!  I'll edit later, as Barak stated.


----------



## знаток (Feb 3, 2005)

Each time Vidal noticed he was settling into the march he jerked himself out of it, reminding himself that there were enemies in the area with deadly intentions.  The weight of the radio on his back was becoming a little more noticeable, but it gave him a sense of confidence and strength at the same time.  

_This could be a long day,_ he thinks, _or a long week...or month...or year.  I guess I'll be glad to make it that long.  _ 

Search check: 6


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 3, 2005)

*Pyotr*

Perhaps it was the awkward silence, but something made Pyotr take a quick glance around him. He had to remember that this was not a stand up war, and enemies could be anywhere at any time. 

Search check= 8


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 3, 2005)

As Duval speaks on the radio, the rest of the legionnaires fall out to take a pull at a canteen, adjust a web belt, roll up smock sleeves, light a cigarette. Pvt. Dinter sits down on a pile of rocks and removes a boot to extract a pebble and inspect his foot. Apparently satisfied there’s nothing more lurking under his arch, he attempts to replace his boot when the rocks on which he’s resting give way as his weight shifts, dumping him unceremoniously on the ground. As the other legionnaires laugh and Berg call his friend any number of names in German, Marcel sees something moving near the sprawled Dinter’s bare arm and hand – a large yellow scorpion.

Initiative check for Marcel, who is standing about fifteen feet from Dinter.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 3, 2005)

*OOC:*


Initiative Roll: 2







Marcel freezes when he spots the scorpion crawling near Dinter's exposed skin. 

"Don't move, Dinter!" The words come out a low hiss, barely audible over the laughter. His thoughts frantically fly to the medkit he worked with earlier. _I don't remember anything like antivenom in there._


----------



## знаток (Feb 4, 2005)

Vidal is instantly alarmed by Marcel's warning, but doesn't know what to make of it.  He half-ducks and takes a quick look around the area through which they were marching, then realizes it must be some natural local threat.  He notices that it's still especially difficult to take his hand off the trigger of his newfound 36 as he looks to see if anyone else might soon encounter something similar to Dinter's dilemma.


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 4, 2005)

The scorpion’s stinger lashes forward, missing the legionnaire’s arm. Alerted by Marcel, Dinter sees the scorpion and with a yelp jumps to his feet, then swings his rifle butt at the creature, striking a rock instead. The scorpion, claws extended and tail raised, scuttles under the disturbed stones, out of sight. “_Gott in Himmel!_” exclaims the German, his face pale.

The laughter dies away as Dinter leaps to his feat, then returns but with a nervous quality. Martinez, the Moroccan, says quietly, “You were lucky, Dinter. One of those scorpions killed a friend of my father’s years ago.”

Dinter shakes his head. “_Scheisse_,” he says with feeling. “Thanks, Marcel.”

Berg nods at his friend. “Watch where you put your fat arse, Willi. I don’t think Marcel wants to treat THAT wound, _ja_?” he says with a grin

Duval notices the commotion, and says, “Check the ground before you sit down, especially around rock and dunes. There’s a snake you want to watch out for as well as those bugs.”

Martinez nods. “Vipers. Very dangerous. They spend the day just under the surface of the sand.” Unconsciously, almost as one man, the legionnaires look around at the ground beneath their feet.

The radio handset speaks. _“Hourglass 1 this is Trident 1, do you copy?”_

The jumpmaster takes the handset back from Vidal. “Hourglass 1, go ahead.”

_“Hourglass 1, start moving toward the junction at 22 Echo 12. Units will rendezvous with you at that location. Good luck.”_

Duval acknowledges and signs off. “We’re heading for the road junction south of El Abdioh, to meet up with the transport company. Move out.”

The legionnaires resume their march eastward. Another hour passes, then another, the sun crawling higher and higher in the sky. The legionnaires notice a gap in the desert floor ahead of them and Duval orders the men to stop and kneel down – motioning to Marcel and Vidal to say put, he moves to the front of the line. “Kerenin, Mador,” he says, pointing ahead, “that’s the _Oued Baraba_ in front of us. Scout ahead. Stay low and be quiet. Signal if it’s clear.”

Move Silently, Hide, and Spot checks from Pyotr and Normand, please.


----------



## знаток (Feb 4, 2005)

Vidal is a little irked at the lack of noise discipline exercised by Dinter during the scorpion incident, but decides to let it fly this one time, praying that Dinter is now a little more conscious about the subject himself.  

As the sun beats down on them, burning his exposed skin and wearing away at his alertness, he tries distracting himself by singing the legionnaire song in his head as they march.  When the _sergent-chef _ orders them to halt, he's relieved to get a quick break - from both the song and the march.  He searches the ground for signs of wildlife, wondering exactly what a viper resting under the sand would look like on the surface.  He takes a single knee and begins stretching his legs and back, not wanting to get too relaxed.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 4, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Dinter shakes his head. “_Scheisse_,” he says with feeling. “Thanks, Marcel.”
> 
> Berg nods at his friend. “Watch where you put your fat arse, Willi. I don’t think Marcel wants to treat THAT wound, _ja_?” he says with a grin.




Marcel gives Dinter a smile in return. "I'm just glad I saw it. Berg already told me he's not carrying you out if you get injured, so I don't want to be stuck lugging you over these rocky hills."



			
				The Shaman said:
			
		

> The legionnaires notice a gap in the desert floor ahead of them and Duval orders the men to stop and kneel down – motioning to Marcel and Vidal to say put, he moves to the front of the line. “Kerenin, Mador,” he says, pointing ahead, “that’s the _Oued Baraba_ in front of us. Scout ahead. Stay low and be quiet. Signal if it’s clear.”




Marcel drops to his knee, holding his rifle at the ready. He watches the rear flank, his eyes sweeping the area for movement.


----------



## Barak (Feb 4, 2005)

*Normand Mador*

Normand comes to as his name is mentioned.  He had barely reacted at the scorpion incident, somewhat lost in his thoughts and not overly alarmed at dangers he doesn't fully believe to be _that_ dangerous.

_Scout?  What the hell?  Do I -look- like I'm good at skulking around?  Oh well, no sense in whining, it would just make sure I do it -everytime-._

Without a word and a nod in Pyotr's direction, Normand moves forward.


OOC:
Move Silently check: 17
Hide check: 15
Spot check:  13 

Hehe.  Despite my total lack of modifiers, I did decently.  Oh.  Wait.  That just means he'll send me -again-.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 6, 2005)

*Pyotr*

Returning Normand's nod, Pyotr crouched down and began moving in a slightly erratic pattern, hoping to break up his movement in case any one was watching other than his squadmates. 


Move Silently= 25
Hide= 18
Spot= 21


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 6, 2005)

Creeping carefully to the edge of the _oued_, Pyotr and Norman take cover behind a couple of low shrubs and peer into the wash. The _oued_ runs north-to-south, roughly 200m wide from rim to rim, sloping steeply down to the floor some 40m below. The bottom of the dry wash is sandy, broken by thick clumps of shrubs and the occasional palm tree.

As the legionnaires observe, a group of men – six, ten, a dozen, more – come up the wash from the south, walking along the empty stream channel. Some are wearing fatigues, others civilian clothes. All appear to be Muslims and all of them are armed, some with rifles, others with shotguns, at least one with a submachine gun. They are moving steadily, without haste but without hesitation.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 7, 2005)

*Pyotr*

Quickly looking back, Pyotr pointed his fingers to his eyes to indicate that he had seen enemy movement. He then held up both hands with all fingers to indicate a large number. He then looked back and waited to see a response from Duval.


----------



## Barak (Feb 7, 2005)

Looking at the large number of men moving in front of him, _unfriendly_ men, Normand's hands grips his rifle tightly.

_Holy mother of God..  I didn't really expect -that-.  What are we supposed to do now?_

Turning toward Pierre, _Pyotr, his name's Pyotr, not Pierre_ he finds him communicating with Duval through hand signals.

_Now that's pretty clever.  I wish -I'd- have thought of that.  He's a good scout!_

Normand then returns his attention to the men below, keeping an eye on them while waiting for instructions.


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 7, 2005)

Duval sees Pyotr’s signal. “Down,” he orders the rest of the legionnaires, then creeps forward to the where Pyotr and Normand are concealed.

Dozens of _fellaghas_ pass before the _oued_ is empty again.

After the last man passes and the wash is quiet, Duval taps Pyotr and Normand on the legs and motions them toward the rest of the unit.

“Radio, contact _capitaine_ Villiers,” orders Duval as they return. “Advise him we observed fells in company strength moving north along the _oued_ in grid 20 Echo 6.” 

Knowledge (technology) check by Vidal, please.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 7, 2005)

Marcel could sense the tension pass over the group in a wave. _Outnumbered, outgunned, and out of good fortune. That should be our theme song,_ he mused. Keeping low to the ground, he awaited Duval's orders, checking his rifle and keeping an eye on the group's flank.


----------



## Barak (Feb 7, 2005)

Normand follows Duval back with Pyotr, half of him relieved, but half of him surprisingly reluctant.

_Gee, I almost wish we would have taken them down.  It's stupid, we were way overnumbered, but I hate this skulking around._

Back with the unit, he pulls out an handkerchief and wipes his sweaty brow, then ties the now damp piece of material in place to prevent more sweat to coming down to his eyes.


----------



## знаток (Feb 9, 2005)

Vidal's attentiveness is reawakened at the report of fells from Sergeant Duval.  With sweaty hands he squeezes the push-to-talk button on his handset.  "Hourglass 6, Hourglass 6, this is Trident, over."

Vidal nervously awaits the response from the other end.  







> The voice coming from the handset sounds far away, screened by the hills perhaps. “Hourglass, this is Trident 1. Go ahead.”



"Hourglass 6, this is Trident.  Be advised that we have made contact with approximately one company of _fellaghas_, I repeat, one company of _fellaghas_, on foot in the vicinity of grid twenty-Echo-six, moving north through the _oued_.  They are currently out of sight, and we believe they are not yet aware of our position.  Over."  

OoC:

Technology Check: 20


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 9, 2005)

The voice coming from the handset sounds far away, screened by the hills perhaps. _“Hourglass, this is Trident 1. Go ahead.”_

There’s a short silence after Vidal makes his report. _“Acknowledged. One company of fells, 20 Echo 6, moving north. Continue to observe enemy activity. Will advise. Trident 1 out.”_

Duval receives the relayed orders without comment. “Alright, listen up. We’re going to shadow the bandits for the _capitaine_. We need to get across to the other side of this _oued_.” He pulls the map out of his smock pocket and studies it for a moment. “I planned on crossing a bit north of here, but this will have to do.”

He looks first to Lavareaux, then Neumann. “_Caporal_, your group will lead off – we’ll move across first. _Sergent_, your men will cover us until we make it to the far side and then you’ll follow. Radio, Medic, follow me. Let’s go.” The unit covers the short disrance to the edge of the wash – Lavareaux’s group and the jumpmaster with Vidal and Marcel in tow step off over the edge of the _oued_ as Neumann orders Normand and Pyotr to cover the _oued_ to the north.

Berg grins at Marcel. “If you see any more scorpions, you tell the marshal here, _ja_?” he says, nodding at Vidal. Then he’s stepping onto the steep sandy slope of the _oued_.

Vidal and Marcel: three Climb checks please – one descending, two ascending.
Normand and Pyotr: Spot checks please.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 9, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Berg grins at Marcel. “If you see any more scorpions, you tell the marshal here, _ja_?” he says, nodding at Vidal.




"You got it, Berg. I'll keep a lookout.",  he says with a smile. _These Germans aren't half bad once you spend some time with 'em._



			
				The Shaman said:
			
		

> Vidal and Marcel: three Climb checks please – one descending, two ascending.












*OOC:*



Climb checks:
5
16
11
Looks like that descent might be a quick one...


----------



## Barak (Feb 9, 2005)

*Normand Mador*

Normand nods at Duval's orders, and sets off with Pyotr to keep an eye on the enemy.  as they get into position, the frenchman eyes his russian companion, and suddenly grins.

"Gee Pyotr, with all the time we spend alone together, life in the Legion would be much better for me if you were a woman, you know that?"


OOC:
Spot check:  13


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 9, 2005)

*Pyotr*

Pyotr watched as the unit assembled before moving out again. It would figure that their enemy, the _fells_, would try to move a large number through here. They were almost in the middle of nowhere. Now though, he and Normand had to keep an eye out for any vanguards they may have left behind. Looking at his new friend, he smiled. "Even I'm not that desperate, Mador. I will tell you though, you must be thinking about the other thing I'm thinking about. You want something to shoot, yes?"


Spot check= 22


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 9, 2005)

The seven legionnaires downclimb the steep wall into the _oued_ as the other four cover their descent from the rim. The slope is a mix of gravel and loose soil, steep at first then more gradual. As Marcel works his way down the wall loose soil gives way beneath his feet and he starts to slide, arresting his fall by grabbing a small shrub for balance. Rocks clatter down the slope beneath him.

To Marcel’s left Gustav Berg runs into a similar problem as twice he is forced to scramble for handholds as the soil slides under his jump boots. Cursing in German, his customary smirk replaced with a scowl, and covered in reddish dust, he finally makes his way down the hill in one piece.

I used the second Climb check to complete Marcel’s downclimb – I’ll need one more check for his ascent of the other side.

I’ll finish the description after I get Vidal’s Climb checks.


----------



## знаток (Feb 10, 2005)

Vidal looks into the _oued_ as he follows Sergeant Duval, hoping that the fells were as unaware as they appeared.  He tightens the straps on his backpack, swaps his rifle out for the less bulky M50, and lets out a soft chuckle at the Berg's remark, glad to realize the group's still comfortable with a little humor.  
"Always looking for new game," he replies.  

OoC:

Climb checks-
  -descent: 7
  -ascent: 13, 14


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 10, 2005)

Vidal scrambles down the slope with the other legionnaires. The weight of the radio drags him over backward and he clutches at the exposed roots of a shrub for balance, but manages to make it to the bottom without further incident. The legionnaires follow Duval up the far side of the wash, scrabbling at the dirt and stones.

As soon as Lavareaux reaches the rim of the _oued_, he sets the legionnaires in his group to cover the approaches. Neumann grunts, “Let’s go,” to Normand, Pyotr, and Gonzalez.

Vidal hears the radio crackle as Neumann and the legionnaires begin the descent. _“Hourglass, this is Trident 1, do you copy?”_

Three Climb checks each from Normand and Pyotr please – Vidal and Marcel take 10 and make it up the other side (GM fiat…).


----------



## Barak (Feb 10, 2005)

Normand nods, and looks at the slope.

_Well, that doesn't look too hard._


OOC:
Climb check 1:23
Climb check 2:11
Climb check 3: 14 
Looks like it was DC 10, so I should be ok.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 11, 2005)

*Pyotr*

Shaking his head, Pyotr managed to try and make his way down the slope. Unfortunately, he remembered he could shoot straight, not walk straight. 


Climb check 1: 4
Climb check 2: 2
Climb check 3: 2

Ow ow ow.. stumble stumble....


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 12, 2005)

Neumann, Gonzalez, Normand and Pyotr start down the steep slope as the other legionnaires keep a look-out from across the _oued_. Normand and the sergeant scramble to the bottom without difficulty. Pyotr is picking his way carefully when suddenly he hears a gasp from Gonzalez – the Spaniard loses his footing and sprawls headlong, taking Pyotr’s feet out from under him and sending them both tumbling down the slope to the bottom of the wash. Both legionnaires lie still for a moment, then each gets up slowly. Gonzalez’s forearms and chin are scraped and bleeding – Pyotr is likewise bloodied from the fall.

Pyotr: damage 3 pts.

Duval taps Marcel on the shoulder. “Take care of them when they get up here.”

Neumann shakes his head as the two injured legionnaires dust themselves off. He grabs Gonzalez’s rifle, twists it around behind the legionnaire’s back.  “Sling it behind you so you don’t trip over it again,” he says to the young Spaniard, who looks pale and shaken after the mishap.

Gonzalez nods, eyes downcast, and turns to Pyotr. “Sorry, Kerenin.” The four begin climbing up the opposite slope. This side is steeper and Pyotr, already hurting from the first fall, is slow to react when a section of the wall gives way sending him head over heels to the bottom of the _oued_ again in a cloud of dust.

Pyotr: damage 4 pts.

Duval sees Pyotr fall the second time and grabs Marcel by the shoulder this time. “Stay there!” he calls down to Pyotr, then turns to Marcel and says, “Let’s go.” Without waiting for an answer the _sergent-chef_ begins climbing down the side of the wash.

Marcel: Two Climb checks please.

Vidal hears the radio again. _“Hourglass, this is Trident 1. Report!”_


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 12, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Duval sees Pyotr fall the second time and grabs Marcel by the shoulder this time. “Stay there!” he calls down to Pyotr, then turns to Marcel and says, “Let’s go.” Without waiting for an answer the _sergent-chef_ begins climbing down the side of the wash.




Marcel follows Duval down after a moment's hesitation. He certainly wasn't as fit as Pyotr, and was suprised to see him fall.









*OOC:*



Rolls: 6 and 11 
Shaman, I spend action dice as needed to get down safely. Don't want to let down the Sarge.


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 12, 2005)

To make this a little easier, the Climb is DC 9 - a roll of 5-8 means you slip but catch yourself, a roll of 4 or less is a fall of 30' (2d6 damage). If you slip and catch yourself, you must make an additional Climb check. As it stands, Marcel can either use an AP to get the first roll to 9 or above, or make an additional Climb check to finish the downclimb to the bottom of the _oued_.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 12, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> To make this a little easier, the Climb is DC 9 - a roll of 5-8 means you slip but catch yourself, a roll of 4 or less is a fall of 30' (2d6 damage). If you slip and catch yourself, you must make an additional Climb check. As it stands, Marcel can either use an AP to get the first roll to 9 or above, or make an additional Climb check to finish the downclimb to the bottom of the _oued_.












*OOC:*



Nice, a DC 9 encounter could wipe out our entire party! We are such amateurs  .

I will make another roll rather than spend an action die. If this roll sucks, an action die will be added.

...and I suck.

http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=Marcel#147021

Spend an action die to boost the roll, hopefully getting another check...

...and I got a six, allowing another check...

...and I roll another 1 :\ . Looks like another person tumbling into the oued. I know where I am throwing a couple skill points next level...


----------



## Barak (Feb 12, 2005)

Normand gets to the top of the slope only to look back and see Pyotr at the bottom, apparently slightly dazed and bleeding.  He shakes his head, hoping his newfound friend isn't seriously hurt.  Then he watches in amazement as Marcel and Duval go down to help him out, only to see his fellow frenchman go down much faster.

_I wish I could go help them out, but I guess at this point it would only make things worse.  All that noise might very well attract attention, and then we'd need all available shooters.  Et merde._


----------



## знаток (Feb 12, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Vidal hears the radio again. _“Hourglass, this is Trident 1. Report!”_




Vidal watches the bad fortune of his comrades below, realizing that things have taken a particularly bad turn.  Unit effectiveness diminishing by the second, he responds to the radio call.  "Trident 1, this is Hourglass...experiencing some terrain troubles.  Reporting three soldiers with possible moderate injuries.  Still no further contact with the fells at this point.  Over."

Vidal searches for an adequately concealed vantage point and quietly settles in.


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 12, 2005)

Marcel and the jumpmaster descend the steep slope to the battered Pyotr who waits at the bottom. Marcel picks his way along carefully, meticulously, but cannot stop himself from tumbling with a shrub breaks loose from the soil and sends him down the slope.

Marcel: damage 6 points – on the plus side, no additional Climb checks needed to reach the bottom of the _oued_…

Duval reaches the bottom behind the fallen Marcel, and kneels down beside him. “You okay?”


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 12, 2005)

There’s a brief silence as Vidal’s report is considered. _“Hourglass, be advised we have air support in-bound from Juliet.”_ Vidal recognizes the code name for the air base at Ain Sefra to the west. _“ETA is fifteen minutes. Your section will act as forward observer. The flight call-sign is Juliet 4. Confirm!”_


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 12, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Duval reaches the bottom behind the fallen Marcel, and kneels down beside him. “You okay?”




"Honestly? I think I cracked a couple ribs.",  he says, wincing through the pain and trying to catch his breath. He gently probes his chest. "I'm going to have some serious bruises in a couple hours. I can move OK, though. Let me check out Gonzalez and Pyotr, and I'll wrap up my chest." Marcel gets to his feet slowly, and walks to his bleeding companions.









*OOC:*


 I'm not sure what I can do in terms of checks here, Shaman. Can we take the time needed for Surgery? Is the damage temporary?


----------



## знаток (Feb 12, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> _“Hourglass, be advised we have air support in-bound from Juliet.”  “ETA is fifteen minutes. Your section will act as forward observer. The flight call-sign is Juliet 4. Confirm!”_




"Roger, I copy Juliet 4.  Will relay to Delta.  Anything further?  Over."

Vidal tries to get Sergeant Duval's attention.  He signals 1-5 with his fingers and points to the sky, then points to Sergeant Duval and his own eyes.


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 12, 2005)

Marcel can attempt to restore 1d4 hit points on a successful Treat Injury check (DC 15). BTW, Gonzalez made it out of the _oued_ - it's just Marcel, Pyotr, and Sgt. Duval down there at the moment.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 12, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Marcel can attempt to restore 1d4 hit points on a successful Treat Injury check (DC 15). BTW, Gonzalez made it out of the _oued_ - it's just Marcel, Pyotr, and Sgt. Duval down there at the moment.













*OOC:*


Thanks for the clarification. Take 10 on the Restore Hit Points check for both Pyotr and myself, for a roll of 19. Restore 1 to myself, 2 for Pyotr. At least I've used up all my bad rolls now, eh?







Marcel directs Pyotr to sit and uses what supplies are available to clean and cover the worst of the wounds. Then he uses an couple extra shirts to tightly bind his chest, hoping to avoid further injury from strain.


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 12, 2005)

_Capitaine_ Villiers is terse. _“Switch to ground-to-air. Good luck. Trident 1 out.”_ Vidal remembers that channel 5 is ground-to-air.

Duval is quiet as Marcel treats Pyotr, his submachine gun in hand. Vidal’s wave catches the _sergent-chef_’s eye, and he nods acknowledgement.

After Marcel finishes, Duval glances at his wristwatch. “Let’s go. Follow me. Do exactly what I do.” The jumpmaster leads off, moving methodically up the slope, offering a hand as needed, Marcel and Pyotr trailing behind.

Marcel and Pyotr: If you want to go _mano-a-mano_ with the side of the _oued_ again, roll two Climb checks – each gets a +2 Aid Another bonus from Duval. If not, both take 10 on the checks and make it safely up the slope.

Once at the top of the wash, Duval listens as Vidal relays the _capitaine_’s orders. “Fortier, check on Gonzalez.” he says as he reaches into his rucksack. He pulls out a bright yellow and black air visibility panel and hands it to Normand. “Attach this to the radio on Gaspard’s back.” The jumpmaster consults his map as Marcel and Normand comply.

Marcel: Treat Injury check for Pvt. Gonzalez.

After all is done the _sergent-chef_ addresses the legionnaires. In the harsh light of the desert sun the scar that mars his face is a lurid red, a vivid reminder of all this veteran soldier has seen and done in his years in the Legion. “Lavareaux, your group on point – Neumann, behind.” He points to a spot in the distance. “That rise” – little more than a bump on the otherwise featureless plain to the eyes of the legionnaires, about 3km distant – “is our objective. If the fells follow the _oued_ we should catch up with them there. Move out – double-time, _caporal_.”

Lavareaux nods assent, “Yes, _sergent-chef_.” The words seem oddly formal after the past weeks of camaraderie during the training at Blida. “Dinter, Martinez, on point. Tactical column by twos. Move out.”


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 12, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Marcel and Pyotr: If you want to go _mano-a-mano_ with the side of the _oued_ again, roll two Climb checks – each gets a +2 Aid Another bonus from Duval. If not, both take 10 on the checks and make it safely up the slope.




I think I'll take 10.   



			
				The Shaman said:
			
		

> “Fortier, check on Gonzalez.”




Roll a 22, healing 4 points of damage.

Marcel carefully picks his way up the slope, relying on Duval's steady movements to guide him. One to the top, he checks out Gonzalez. The scrapes and cuts from the fall cleaned and bound, he then listens carefully to Duval's briefing.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 12, 2005)

*Pyotr*

What happened was a blur. After making a nod to Normand, Pyotr found himself tumbling over Gonzalez as he fell down one side of the slope. After recovering, Pyotr found that his leg strength was taxed and he couldn't make his way up the other side. It was more the sweet taste of his blood running into his own mouth that told him to stay put the second time than Duval's orders. He remembered trying to thank the medic as he stood up, but then chose to be silent as he stumbled back up the hill with a little help. His embarassment held his tongue more than the pain did. 


Pyotr will definately be taking 10 this time....


----------



## Barak (Feb 13, 2005)

After attaching the panel on the radio, Normand falls into position.  He makes sure that he ends up close to Pyotr, who doesn't quite look at his best.  As soon as everyone else's attention is elsewhere as they move out, he leans a bit toward his companion, and whispers to him.

"You ok Pyotr?  That was a _bad_ fall!  If you need a hand with anything, just let me know, yes?"


----------



## знаток (Feb 13, 2005)

Vidal eyes the rise in the distance as Normand attaches the panel to his backpack.  "Switch me over to channel five while you're back there, would you?  And give me a little more volume." 

The group begins to move as Normand is finishing up, and the two have to jog to get into position.  "Juliet 4, this is Hourglass.  Radio check, over." 

_We'd better move if we're going to get eyes-on before air gets here.  Don't want to alert these guys prematurely.  _


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 14, 2005)

*Pyotr*

Pyotr nodded at Normand. "I appreciate it friend, though I think I wounded my pride more than anything."  He winced as his ribs reminded him of the physical aspect of his pain. "Then again, remind me to not rush into things so hastily next time."


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 14, 2005)

The legionnaires jog across the desert toward the low rise indicated by Sgt. Duval, the only sound their boots on the stony ground. Sweat breaks on every brow, stains every smock, faster than even the bone-dry air can evaporate it. Eyes blink back drops of salty water, palms grow slick, feet burn in leather boots.

The rise proves to be an outcrop of rugged limestone stained reddish-brown by oxides in the soil. Lavareaux orders Dinter and Martinez to stop on the reverse slope of the outcrop and the rest of the unit takes up a loose line in the lee of the rise. Location: G7

After receiving no answer initially, Vidal tries to contact in the incoming aircraft again. “Juliet 4, this is Hourglass.  Radio check, over.” The radio crackles to life, the drone of a prop engine unmistakable in the background. _“Hourglass, this is Juliet 4. Confirm your location?”_

Duval overhears the exchange and advises Vidal, “Twenty-two Echo Seven, air ident is black on yellow.” Vidal relays the information to the distant pilot and receives acknowledgement.

Standing on the reverse slope of the rise, the _sergent-chef_ says, “This is our assembly area if we’re engaged. Fall back here.” Duval turns to Neumann, “Position your men in the that defilade,” pointing to another outcrop of rocks about 70m west, “to provide covering fire for the advance element.” Location: F4

The German _sergent_ nods, points to Normand, Pyotr, and Gonzalez and says, “You lot, let’s go.” The four legionnaires hustle forward, past the rise, to another smaller limestone protrusion. “Spread out, don’t bunch up,” Neumann orders the legionnaires in his German-inflected French as he unlimbers the old bolt-action Mauser. “Pick your targets. Be ready to relocate, _klar?_”. As the four men take position among the rocks, both Normand and Pyotr notice that Gonzalez fumbles with his rifle, his hands shaking.

Normand and Pyotr: Choose between kneeling and lying prone. Kneeling provides one-half cover but does not provoke a ranged AoO if your character stands while in a threatened square (note: this is a house rule – the standard rule is rising from kneeling or prone provokes AoOs) – prone characters gain three-quarters cover but do provoke a melee or ranged AoO if they stand while in a threatened square.

Duval next turns to Lavareaux. “We’re heading for the defilade there,” he says, pointing to another stony outcrop. Location: C4 “We’ll cover your scouts from there.” As the jumpmaster speaks, the throaty drone of a piston engine can be heard, faint at first but growing stronger. Duval motions the men forward and the legionnaires advance across the desert, crossing a sandy gully and taking up a position among the rocks. As they jog across the desert, Vidal hears the pilot’s voice across the radio. _“Hourglass, Juliet 4, two minutes out. I have two fast movers in-bound ETA seven minutes.”_

Marcel and Vidal: Choose between kneeling and lying prone.

As the legionnaires take cover among the rocks and Lavareaux sends his scouts, Dinter and Martinez, forward toward the _oued_, the plane – Juliet 4 – comes into view from the south, following the course of the wash. The engine grows louder as the plane approaches while Dinter and Martinez advance in a hurried crouch, rifles at the ready, toward the edge of the _oued_.

All: Spot checks and Initiative please.


----------



## Barak (Feb 14, 2005)

After getting into position and checking out the surrounding, Normand kneels and position his rifle, awaiting the enemy to come into sight.  During training, the advantages and disadvantages of both kneeling and lying down were drilled into them, and in this situation, Normand figures that being able to move out quickly and relatively securely outweighs the better cover, since the engagement shouldn't last very long.

_Well, this is the real thing now.  After the earlier appetizer, the main course._


OOC:
Spot check: 9
Init Check: 7


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 14, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> All: Spot checks and Initiative please.












*OOC:*


 A little confusion here, Shaman. I think you put me in both groups. I think I am supposed to be with Lavareaux. Great job with the map, very helpful.







Marcel move with his companions, low to the ground and as swiftly as possible. His ribs ached after the jog into position. Once arriving at the designated area, he took a knee and raised his rifle, carefully scanning the area.

_Air support! I haven't seen this before,_ Marcel was unable to contain his excitement. He couldn't help but feel nervous about the upcoming action, but gained some confidence when he looked at his fellow legionnaires. _A solid bunch of men. Nice to be out here doing some good rather than telling an old women to stop smoking before her lungs collapse._









*OOC:*



Position: Kneeling
Spot: 4
Initiative: 1
...and my incredible luck rolling continues. That make four ones and one two in seven rolls. 








*OOC:*





















*OOC:*










*OOC:*


----------



## знаток (Feb 14, 2005)

Vidal runs after Duval to the defilade and takes up a kneeling position, knowing that visibility to the air support was more important than his own added safety.  "Is the panel still secure, Sergeant?" he asks, turning his back to Duval momentarily.  

Rifle at the ready, he scans the terrain beyond the scout team.   

If Sergeant Duval is in the prone, Vidal will change to that position only after the visibility panel has served its purpose or if directed otherwise.  

Spot: 16
Initiative: 8


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 14, 2005)

*Pyotr*

Pyotr scrambles to be with his group. Ignoring his pain for the moment, he sets into a kneeling position behind one of the rocky outcroppings. Patting his rifle, he thinks _Okay sweetheart, you and me have to do this._. Looking over at Gonzalez, Pyotr realizes the man is probably going into pre-battle shock. Reaching over to put a hand on his shoulder, he says "It's okay, Gonzalez, you have this. Everything will go fine." Looking back down the iron sights of his rifle, Pyotr waited for the first target to come into view. _Here we go._


Kneeling position
Spot check= 16
Initiative= 17


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 14, 2005)

Initiative order –
Pyotr (18)
Legionnaire scouts (Martinez, Dinter) (15)
Sgt. Duval and legionnaire NCOs (Neumann, Lavareaux) (11)
_Fellaghas_ (9)
Vidal (8)
Normand (7)
Legionnaire riflemen (Berg, Gonzalez) (3)
Marcel (1 – don’t think of it as going last, think of it as going first in the next round!)

Martinez and Dinter creep forward along the gully as the legionnaires watch. Suddenly Martinez grabs Dinter’s sleeve and both men drop prone behind some sparse shrubs. Location: C3

Pyotr and Vidal see what apparently caught Martinez’s eye at the same moment – nine or ten fells appear at the edge of the _oued_, staying low as they move, taking advantage of the sparse cover of the bushes along the gully. There attention appears to be focused to the south where the plane approaches. Location: C3ish

The legionnaires have the tactical advantage (surprise round) – Pyotr and Vidal may act (along with Martinez, Duval, and Neumann, who also made the DC 15 Spot check), then we begin normal initiative order to resolve actions. Don’t worry about posting in order this time – this promises to be pretty chaotic, and there’re more than enough targets to go around…

The _fellaghas_ are not concealed during the surprise round and before their turn in the initiative order during the first combat round.

Range from Vidal and Marcel's position is 100' (-2 range penalty) - range from Normand and Pyotr's position is 310' (-8 range penalty).


----------



## знаток (Feb 15, 2005)

Vidal does his best to quickly minimize his silhouette.  He notices Sergeant Duval frantically scanning the brush.  "Do you see the fells Sergeant?" 

Can Vidal lend Duval a bonus on his spot check by pointing or description?  Is that a free action too?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 15, 2005)

*Pyotr*

Pyotr lines up a shot on the last _fell_ in the unit coming towards him. This time he decides to take careful aim for such a long shot. 


Pyotr is starting a full round action to use Dead Aim and Far Shot on the last _fell_ in line.


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 15, 2005)

Before Duval can answer the radioman’s question, a long burst of submachine gun fire echoes across the desert as Martinez opens up on the leading element of the _fellaghas_ – the fells make the mistake of bunching up, and the _caporal_ intends to make them pay dearly, but the bullets pass harmlessly.

Sgt. Duval raises his MAT-49 and fires a long burst as well, effectively answering Vidal. Three of the fells at the head of the column reel as the slugs hit home.

Note: Vidal’s attack or move action will conclude the surprise round – regular initiative order begins here for purposes of resolving actions, but feel free to post in any order. Pyotr can take his shot in the first combat round, but cannot move if he does (half of the full-round to sight the target was the surprise round, half your move action for this round).

Martinez and Dinter both fire again, a long burst from the submachine gun by Martinez, a single rifle crack by Dinter, but neither finds a target. Around Vidal and Marcel there is an explosion of gunfire – Duval delivers another drawn out blast of automatic fire while Lavareaux gives a short burst. The three fells at the head of the column collapse in a heap as Lavareaux’s man lurches a step backward. Over the crash of fire Lavareaux yells, “Martinez, fall back!”

Among the rocks to the south, Sgt. Neumann repeats, “Pick your targets,” as he sights down the barrel of the Mauser. The old _Wehrmacht_ rifle fires and the German utters a guttural, “Bah!” in disgust.

At the edge of the _oued_, the _fellaghas_ recover from the shock of the sudden attack, dropping prone among the bushes and returning fire with their rifles and at least one shotgun. Vidal and Marcel hear the bullets whizzing past or zinging off the rocks.


----------



## знаток (Feb 15, 2005)

Vidal aims center mass at an area of concentrated fells, figuring his chances will be better than trying to take out a specific moving target.  He lets a shot of his own off amidst the chaos of cracking gunfire that's suddenly been released.  

After this shot, Vidal's next priority is to get in the prone.    

Attack: 0

I guess fratricide from air support won't be an issue if Gaspard kills off the scout team first. 

"Oh, $*@#!"


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 15, 2005)

Marcel keeps his head down low, hoping to avoid being spotted by the fells. Spotting the group Duval is firing on, he raises his rifle to fire, muttering a quick prayer. "Our Father, who art in Heaven, hallowed be..."









*OOC:*


Attack roll 1

You have GOT to be kidding me!


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 15, 2005)

Vidal: That first shot took place in the surprise round - he gets another shot in the first combat round as well.
Marcel: If the law of averages holds true, Marcel is due for a wicked string of natural 20s...


----------



## знаток (Feb 15, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Vidal: That first shot took place in the surprise round - he gets another shot in the first combat round as well.
> Marcel: If the law of averages holds true, Marcel is due for a wicked string of natural 20s...



Well, assuming that he hasn't hurt himself or another legionairre, he'll take another.  Otherwise this posted action will obviously change.  How long will it take him to switch to the prone?

Reminding himself of his marksmanship fundamentals, Vidal takes a breath and fires another shot.  

Attack: 7

Oops, forgot to aim that time.


----------



## Barak (Feb 16, 2005)

Without a word, Normand take aim at one of the fell, and fires, hoping for the best.


OOC:
I'm calculating the -8 for range, but not any cover bonus
To-hit: -4
Err.  I won't bother rolling damage.


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 16, 2005)

Vidal: going prone is a free action - getting up again is a move action.
Barak: The fells have one-quarter concealment (10% miss chance) but no cover - their only bonus to Defense comes from being prone right at the moment.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 16, 2005)

*Pyotr*

Ignoring the dangerous shrapnel of stray bullets and exploding sand and rocks, Pyotr filled the iron sights of his rifle with the body of the _fell_ that seemed so far away. He knew deep down that at this distance, it was next to impossible to hit a moving target without a scope, but he brushed the thought away as his breathing slowed. Trigger finger squeezing slowly, he let his thoughts guide the 7.5mm round into the man's chest. 


Range penalty would be -4 due to Pyotr's Far Shot feat, unless I am mistaken in my calculation. I have also added in the +2 for Dead Aim, for a full +0(+2 dex, +2 dead aim, -4 range) to hit. 

Firing: 19
Damage if hits: 11


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 16, 2005)

Pyotr feels the kick of the rifle, hears the sound of the shot, then sees the _fellagha_ fall to the ground, clutching at his chest.

“_Ausgezeichnet!_” exclaims Neumann as he works the bolt on the old Mauser to ready another shot.

Timekeeping: end of the first combat round.

At Lavareaux’s shout, Martinez yells at Dinter to move, pointing back at the rocks concealing the group. The German stands and hustles back along the gully toward the legionnaires in the rocks, falling prone to avoid the _fellaghas_’ fire as he retreats. Location: west edge of C4.

Martinez does not fall back, however. The Moroccan corporal stands and again rakes the _fellaghas_ with his submachine gun, the bullets kicking up sand and pebbles around the insurgents.

From among the rocks the legionnaires press the attack. Duval and Lavareaux each fire bursts from their MAT-49s, the staccato punctuated by the sharp crack of the other legionnaires’ rifles. One of the fells twitches on the ground as a bullet strikes his hip – another leaps up and scrambles for the safety of the _oued_, blood staining the back of his fatigues, dropping his rifle as he runs.

Pyotr: Remember that Pyotr’s actions take place before this portion of the narrative unless he delays or holds his actions - spending a full-round action to use Dead Aim again means Pyotr's next action is the beginning of the third round.
Vidal, Marcel, and Normand: Each legionnaire has a shot at the panicked _fellagha_ before he drops out of view in the _oued_, may target a fell concealed in the bushes, or may take some other action.

_Caporal_ Martinez, standing exposed in the gully, draws the fire of the remaining _fellaghas_ lying among the bushes. The legionnaire staggers backward and collapses to the ground motionless as he is hit twice, in the chest and abdomen.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 16, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Martinez does not fall back, however. The Moroccan corporal stands and again rakes the _fellaghas_ with his submachine gun, the bullets kicking up sand and pebbles around the insurgents.




Marcel looks on in amused admiration as Martinez bravely holds his ground, brass shells flying to his feet as the SMG clatters. _Brave- but stupid. Duval always said cover was first priority during training._ 



			
				The Shaman said:
			
		

> One of the fells twitches on the ground as a bullet strikes his hip – another leaps up and scrambles for the safety of the _oued_, blood staining the back of his fatigues, dropping his rifle as he runs.




Sensing an opportunity, Marcel fires at the running fell, taking advantage of Duval and Lavareaux's combined fire. 









*OOC:*


 Attack roll 1. Ummm... Marcel's a lover, not a fighter... 





  



			
				The Shaman said:
			
		

> _Caporal_ Martinez, standing exposed in the gully, draws the fire of the remaining _fellaghas_ lying among the bushes. The legionnaire staggers backward and collapses to the ground motionless as he is hit twice, in the chest and abdomen.




"Sgt. Duval! Martinez is down! Can I go to him?"









*OOC:*


If Duval approves, Marcel uses his maximum Move until reaching him. If he tells Marcel to stay put, he follows orders.


----------



## Barak (Feb 16, 2005)

> Vidal, Marcel, and Normand: Each legionnaire has a shot at the panicked fellagha before he drops out of view in the oued, may target a fell concealed in the bushes, or may take some other action




_Well, I better try to get one of those going into the oued.  Always time to try for those hunkered down later._

With little time to take aim, Normand takes another shot at one of the fells retreating.


OOC
I figure I still shoot at -8 for range..
to-hit:-1
Oh well.  At least we are making them fall back


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 16, 2005)

“Sgt. Duval! Martinez is down! Can I go to him?”

“Go!” Duval orders. “Covering fire!”

Berg sees the medic jump off, blasts away at the _fellaghas_, trying to keep them pinned down as the medic advances.

Marcel: Martinez is down about 50’ in front of the legionnaires’ position. In this round Marcel can cover slightly more than half the distance.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 16, 2005)

Seeing the effect of his first shot, Pyotr decides that he will try to do it again before his targets disappear. Taking another slow breath, he lines up the next shot. 

Pyotr will be going for another Dead Aim shot.


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 16, 2005)

Vidal: Once Vidal acts the second combat round will be done.
All: Updated tactical map - 1 is Martinez, 2 is Marcel and Dinter.


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 17, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Vidal: Once Vidal acts the second combat round will be done.
> All: Updated tactical map - 1 is Martinez, 2 is Marcel and Dinter.



Marcel: In addition to the above, I need some details on Marcel's move toward Martinez - Marcel can move as far as where Dinter is prone in the gully, but I need to know Marcel is doing once he gets there.


----------



## Barak (Feb 17, 2005)

Normand swears softly as his second shot, just like his first, hits wildly off the mark.

"This is no good Pyotr.  I cannot hit _anything_ from this far.  I need to get closer.  Wish me luck."

Standing, he moves towards the fells for a bit, then drops to a knee again to re-evaluate ths situation.


OOC: Will stand, move NW, then drop back to one knee.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 17, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Marcel: In addition to the above, I need some details on Marcel's move toward Martinez - Marcel can move as far as where Dinter is prone in the gully, but I need to know Marcel is doing once he gets there.




Marcel will run as quickly as possible, hoping that the fells are as poor a shot as he is. Once he gets to Martinez, check for a pulse, and if he is alive, begin to stabilize him. Try to do this from a prone position if possible.


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 17, 2005)

Marcel: He can reach Martinez's position in the next round and Marcel can drop prone to work on him then.


----------



## знаток (Feb 18, 2005)

Relying on the fells' fear of lead to keep Martinez and Fortier safe from further injury, Vidal fires another round at the closest target.  

Attack:3


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 18, 2005)

Timekeeping: end of the second round.

As Dinter prepares to rise, he looks back to where he and Martinez had been just a moment ago, where the body of the _caporal_ lies now still on the sand.  “_Scheisse!_” he exclaims through clenched teeth. Prone on the ground, he aims his rifle and fires.

“Sgt. Duval! Martinez is down! Can I go to him?” asks Marcel.

“Go!” Duval orders. “Covering fire!” Again the NCOs’ submachine guns clatter, and two more _fellaghas_ die as the bullets slice through the bushes. As Duval exchanges magazines, two of the insurgents spring up from where they lay in the sparse cover and flee toward the edge of the _oued_.

As the guns roar, Marcel rises from among the rocks and advances toward where Martinez lies motionless. Normand also forsakes the cover of the rocks to the south to move into a better position to fire.

I updated the map to show the current positions at the end of round 3.
Pyotr’s shot precedes the action above – make the roll and I’ll add the narrative.
Normand spends this round advancing – range penalty next round drops to -6.
Vidal has a shot at the fleeing _fellaghas_ on his count if he wants to take it – the fells have no concealment or bonuses to Defense this time.
Marcel can get as far as Dinter’s position shown on the map as 2 in this round – he can reach Martinez on his count in the fourth round.


----------



## Barak (Feb 18, 2005)

Sighting on the fells, Normand sees that he did in fact get closer.  

_But, of course, that means they are also closer to -me-, eh?  And there's @#$-all for cover here.  Merde._

Looking around, he does see some bushes in the distance, and they also happen to be closer to the enemy position.

_Good.  I get there, I get some cover, and we have them cornered-in from three positions instead of two.  Seems good to me.  I hope Duval will agree._

And so instead of trying another shot at the fells, he stands once more and starts to run towards the bushes.


----------



## знаток (Feb 18, 2005)

*Rolled damage*

Without time to correct or deliberate further, Vidal fires one more round at the fleeing men.  

_Well I'll be..._

Well I'll be...

Attack: 18
Damage: 15


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 18, 2005)

Vidal see the bullet stike the fleeing fell...

Damage?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 19, 2005)

*Pyotr*

_That one. _ Pyotr's vision was again filled the sight of another _fell_ awaiting another round from his rifle. _I have to make this one count._ The rounds flying around him were starting to find their marks, this had to end fast. Barely registering Normand's quick speech, Pyotr squeezed the trigger again. He then waited to see the effects before searching for another target. 


Shooting with +0 (+2 dex, +2 dead aim, -4 range)
To Hit: 17
Damage if Hits: 8


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 19, 2005)

The crouching _fellagha_ in Pyotr’s sights is knocked back by the 7.5mm bullet hitting him just below the armpit. Grimacing, he rises, one hand clutching at the wound, and follows his last remaining compatriot as they run through the bushes toward the shelter of the _oued_.

They don’t make it.

Vidal and Berg fire at the fleeing fells, and both of the insurgents stagger, fall, and are still.

A quiet settles over the battlefield, broken only by the drone of the approaching aircraft. Eight _fellaghas_ lie on the sand – a ninth, the first of Pyotr’s victims, is crawling slowly away.

Timekeeping: end of third round.

Lavareaux breaks the silence. “Gustav, let’s go get Martinez,” he says to Berg, and the two legionnaires rise from among the rocks and advance toward their stricken comrade. Dinter gets up as well and follows Marcel to the _caporal_’s side, covering their advance as he goes.

Watching the legionnaires advance, submachine gun stock still pressed tightly against his shoulder, eyes trained on the far end of the gully, Duval says, “Radio, tell that pilot that we’ve engaged a squad of _fellaghas_. Tell him, find out where the rest of the unit is.” The plane is clearly visible now, an olive-green L-18 with the tricolor roundel visible on the underside of its wings. It will be overhead in a matter of seconds.

Martinez’s skin is ashy white as Marcel kneels to examine him. The wounded man’s carotid pulse is fast and thready, but his pupils react to light as Marcel pulls back his eyelids and shades Martinez’s face with his hand and he stirs slightly as the medic rubs his sternum with his knuckles.

Among the rocks to the south, Sgt. Neumann watches as Normand stands up and takes off across the desert toward the fells. “_Gott verdammt alles Helden!_” he mutters, then calls to Normand, “_Légionnaire_ Mador, halt!” The German then looks at Pyotr and nods appreciatively. “Fine shooting, Kerenin. Fine shooting,” he says, then, lowering his voice to a whisper, continues, “Check Gonzalez’s gun. See if he fired it.” At that the German _sergent_ gets up, and moves forward to join Normand.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 19, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Martinez’s skin is ashy white as Marcel kneels to examine him. The wounded man’s carotid pulse is fast and thready, but his pupils react to light as Marcel pulls back his eyelids and shades Martinez’s face with his hand and he stirs slightly as the medic rubs his sternum with his knuckles.




Marcel dives into the sand at the side of the bleeding soldier, reaching out and feeling for a pulse. "Hold on, Martinez. We're going to get you out of here OK."  He checks him for reaction to light and stimulation. "You've sure got more guts than brains, Martinez.", Marcel says with a big grin, trying to brighten the man's mood. Pulling out his meager supplies, he starts to work on the fallen légionnaire, struggling to ignore the gunfire over his head.

"Martinez, you should have seen Pyotr! He had a couple great shots. The fells were so far away!" Marcel lights a Gauloise and puts it loosely between Martinez's lips, trying to distract him form the pain.









*OOC:*


 Treat injury check to stabilize

28 (19+9)

http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=Marcel#148418

Finally! I used this roller for another character a couple days ago, and I rolled a one and a two. Maybe that's finally over."


----------



## Barak (Feb 19, 2005)

Neumann said:
			
		

> “Légionnaire Mador, halt!”




_Aww geez.  Now I'm all out in the open._

Nervously, Normand does stop and drops to one knee once more, his eyes and rifle not leaving the fells' position as he waits for the sergeant to catch up to him.

_I bet he's going to rip me a new one for leaving position, even though our position was complete crap.  Damn germans._


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 19, 2005)

*Pyotr*

When he saw the last of the _fells_ crawl away, Pyotr sighed. After silently berating himself for not making those shots a kill, Pyotr nodded to Sergeant Neumann, taking his rifle from his shoulder. "Yes, sergeant." He decided to not make any remark about his compliment. Though Pyotr knew his shots were pretty well accomplished, they weren't good enough for _him_. Moving over to Gonzalez, he holds out his hands. "Hey Gonzalez, let me see your rifle."

 Pyotr will move over to where Gonzalez is and attempt to take his rifle to see if it was fired. If Gonzalez let's him have it, he'll open the bolt and check the chamber. If not, Pyotr will wait to see what Gonzalez does.


----------



## знаток (Feb 20, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> “Radio, tell that pilot that we’ve engaged a squad of fellaghas. Tell him, find out where the rest of the unit is.”




"I got it Sergeant." 
Vidal grabs the handset.  "Juliet 4, this is Trident!  We have a visual on your AC!  We are in position at the southern edge of the _oued_ near the gully with V-panel!  Made contact with one fellagha squad at current location...request that you attempt to locate remaining fell strength, most likely within the _oued_! Over!"   Recounting his shots, he pulls an MAS 36 magazine from the pouch and begins reloading the rifle with the handset propped on his shoulder.


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 20, 2005)

Marcel manages to stop the bleeding from Martinez’s wounds, but the Moroccan remains unconscious, his pulse weak, his breathing shallow. As Lavareaux and Berg arrive, the _caporal-chef_ asks Marcel, “How is he? Can he move on his own?”
____

Vidal hears the pilot’s voice over the radio, strong and clear, the green Piper just a few hundred meters south of the legionnaires. _“Hourglass, I’m looking for you now. Stand by.”_
____

Gonzalez looks at Pyotr, his eyes as wide as a rabbit’s. The Spaniard lets Pyotr take the rifle without a word and looks down at the ground. “I…I…they were so far away…”

Checking the weapon, Pyotr realizes that Gonzalez never worked the operating rod to ready the rifle for firing.
____

Sgt. Neumann catches up to Normand and kneels beside him on the pebbly desert pavement, his eyes trained on the _oued_. “Dying for the Legion is expected, Mador,” he says quietly, almost paternally. “It will come when it’s ready. No need to rush it.”

“Was that Martinez that was hit?” Neumann continues, shaking his head slightly but never taking his eyes off the edge of the wash. “If a company is down there, we need every man. Even you, Frenchman.”

The German clears his throat, licks his lips. “Watch the _oued_. Cover Duval’s retreat,” he finishes. “The viets will be close enough to shoot soon.”

Timekeeping: end of fourth round

Vidal and Normand: Spot checks - Normand gets a +2 circumstance bonus

Updated map: Marcel is with Cpl. Lavareaux's group in the gully at C3, Vidal is with Sgt. Duval at C4, Normand is in the open with with Sgt. Neumann at "2" in E4, and Pyotr is with Gonzalez among the rocks at F4.


----------



## Barak (Feb 20, 2005)

Normand grins to his sergeant, and shrugs.

"Position wasn't good, sir, and I saw a better one, so I was going for it is all.  Aye aye on that order."

Staying in his kneeled position, even though he isn't wild about his actual placing, Normand keeps the oued into view.


OOC:
Spot check: 8


----------



## знаток (Feb 20, 2005)

Vidal rises to a knee and peers through the brush into the _oued_, hoping to catch a sign of the remaining fells to relay to the air.  

Spot: 19

I'm not sure about the reloading action and the prone-to-kneeling action either, but I'd like to take them in that order if circumstances permit.  See ooc thread re: reloading.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 20, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Marcel manages to stop the bleeding from Martinez’s wounds, but the Moroccan remains unconscious, his pulse weak, his breathing shallow. As Lavareaux and Berg arrive, the _caporal-chef_ asks Marcel, “How is he? Can he move on his own?”




"He's in bad shape. Give me a few minutes without interruption and I'll do what I can to get him on his feet. Get me whatever medical supplies you can find, we need as many bandages as you can get your hands on." 









*OOC:*


Marcel will take a full round action to treat injury.

Whoo! 17+9 for a 26, healing 3 damage.

http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=Marcel#148729


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 21, 2005)

Vidal and Normand see a single _fellagha_ crawling through the bushes at the edge of the _oued_, obviously attempting to avoid being seen but making a poor job of it.

_Caporal_ Lavareaux, standing watch over Marcel and the injured Martinez, apparently sees the insurgent as well and looses a stream of fire from his MAT-49. The _fellagha_ cries out in pain and fires a shot in return, catching Lavareaux on the boot above the ankle.

The Picard grimaces. “_Merde!_ Let’s go! Dinter, Berg, grab Igor!” he orders. The two German legionnaires sling their rifles as Marcel works quickly to treat the wounded man. Martinez is breathing easier and his pulse is stronger but despite Marcel’s efforts the Spaniard won’t regain consciousness.

Duval continues to watch the edge of the _oued_ as he rises from the rocks, submachine gun held ready. “Gaspard, we’re falling back to the assembly area,” he orders.  “Go.”

Across the desert Neumann trains his rifle in the direction of the _oued_ and instructs Normand as they crouch on the ground, “Wait for the attack. Fire then fall back to the rocks.”


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 21, 2005)

*Pyotr*

_Chyort._ Pyotr swore in his head. "It's okay. Must be your first time. Just follow my lead." Pyotr tentatively handed the man back his rifle, after making it ready to fire. "Point and shoot." He remembered when he himself had first been in a firefight. He felt just the same until his first shot hit. 

Pyotr's reverie ended when the clatter of Lavareaux's submachinegun echoed throughout the _oued_. _Here we go again._. Motioning for Gonzalez to keep his head down, Pyotr once again took his rifle and sighted it towards the edge of the _oued_, mentally recounting how many rounds he had before needing to reload. _Lucky seven._

Pyotr will hand back the rifle and then cover the _oued_ with his own.


----------



## Barak (Feb 21, 2005)

Not wasting his time with unnecessary words, Normand simply nods at Neumann's orders, and sights on the oued, waiting for the onslaught, planning on firing on the first new fell to come out, and then fall back, as ordered.


OOC:
Based on the init order, I assume the fells will do whatever they are going to do -before- Normand gets to act, but even if they don't I'd just ready my action to act when the first "new" fell shows himself.  Anyway, as soon as Normand can, he'll fire at a fell, and stand. (makes me an easier target, but that way I can run next round..)  Here's my roll, I figure a -4 for range, adjust as needed if necessary)
to-hit roll: 16!
damage (if successful):11


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 21, 2005)

Marcel rises to his knees, his bloody hand leaving a trail of crimson across his brow as he wipes away the beads of sweat dripping into his eyes.

"Lavareaux, time to get him out of here. I don't know how safe it is to move him, but I know we need to get him out of here. His pulse is steady and the bleeding has stopped, so I think he can handle some movement."

Casting a concerned look at Lavareaux, he says "I'll check out that ankle once we get to Duval, Lavareaux. Are you OK to walk?"

Raising his rifle, he takes a shot at the nearby fell, hoping to keep him looking for cover instead of a good firing position.









*OOC:*


 Marcel fires, attack roll of 7.


----------



## знаток (Feb 22, 2005)

Still facing the oued with rifle at the ready and the handset in his left hand, Vidal radios the spotter plane as he starts moving back.  "Juliet 4, this is Trident.  We've made contact with more fells in the same position.  We are moving back to a rally point behind the small hill southeast of the oued."  He moves hesitantly, still crouched, not wanting to leave Marcel and his injured comrades without any close support.


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 22, 2005)

Timekeeping: end of fifth round.

Lavareaux doesn’t answer the medic’s question as he fires at the fell – the insurgent shudders and stops moving. Dinter and Berg scoop up the unconscious Martinez, one under each shoulder and prepare to retreat.

The L-18 buzzes overhead and the radio handset on Vidal’s shoulder comes to life. _“Hourglass, Juliet 4, I see your location. You have enemy in platoon strength immediately west of your position!”_

In the next moment over the edge of the _oued_ storms a mass of _fellaghas_, some at the head of the gully, others slightly south, possibly some two dozen in all. As the Muslims appear they are met by a storm of fire from the waiting legionnaires.

Updated map: Marcel, Lavareaux, Dinter, Berg, and Martinez are in C3, Duval is at “D” and Vidal at “V” in C4, Normand and Neumann are at “N2” in E4, and Pyotr and Gonzalez are in F4. The fells are marked by the two squad symbols in C2 and C3, roughly ten or twelve men in each group- things are moving too fast to take a head count.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 22, 2005)

Marcel grimaces when he sees the enemy troops come over the top of the oued. _This is the last thing we need. Where are those jets?_ He keeps pace with the other men, concerned about Martinez during the move.









*OOC:*


 If the two soldiers carrying Martinez drop him and fire (which I can understand in these circumstances), Marcel will drop down next to Martinez, shielding his unconcious form. If they continue to move, he keeps pace, firing off at the crowded fells as possible, not expecting to hit anyone, but hopefully to get them looking for cover.


----------



## Barak (Feb 22, 2005)

Blank


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 24, 2005)

*Pyotr*

Pyotr waited until he saw the _fells_ begin climbing over the edge of the _oued_. Deciding that it was better to keep their heads down at first, he sighted one of them in his vision and pulled the trigger. 

Taking a quick shot at the first _fell_. Dex +2, Range -4

To Hit: 13

I'm not sure if that hit, but if it did: 15 damage


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 24, 2005)

Pyotr’s shot is the first to ring out as the _fellaghas_ surge over the lip of the wash, and the Russian sees his man crumple to the ground and lie still. Duval’s submachine gun clatters and two more fells collapse. Neumann’s Mauser barks and another of the rebels staggers as he advances, and Normand sees his man fall writing and clutching at the wound in his neck.

Around the retreating legionnaires in the gully comes a buzzing like angry bees as the insurgents return fire. Willi Berg yelps as a bullet strikes him in the butt as he labors with the stricken Martinez. “In the arse?!? _Mein Gott_!” he gasps in amazement as he and Dinter carry the wounded man up the gully. Behind Vidal Duval jerks as a round catches him somewhere on the torso, and Marcel sees Lavareau stagger slightly as a bullet creases his thigh.

“Keep moving!” the senior corporal orders through clenched teeth.

Sixth round actions from Vidal and Normand?


----------



## знаток (Feb 25, 2005)

From a knee, Vidal fires at the closest fell, then glances at Sergeant Duval in time to see the bullet strike him.  Suddenly he can feel the sweat on his skin again, reminding him of his vulnerability.  

Attack: 13 (assuming range modifier is still -2)
Damage: 8

If Duval is moving, Vidal will move with him.  If he stays in place, Vidal will join him behind the rocks again.


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 27, 2005)

Timekeeping: start 7th round

“Fortier, MOVE!” yells Lavareaux as he heaves a grenade at the _fellaghas_ swarming up the gully toward the legionnaires. The blast sends sand and shrapnel into the air, followed by a scream of pain. Duval fires two more bursts from his MAT-49 from his position among the rocks, tearing into the insurgents.

The remaining _fellaghas_ in the gully drop among the spare scrub, seeking whatever cover they can find, firing their rifles and shotguns at the legionnaires. Marcel, standing exposed in the gully, hears the loud slap of bullets as they pass but amazingly none find their target.

Their comrades on the right move south, firing as they advance, peppering Normand and Neumann. “Displace!” the German _sergent_ orders Normand as the bullets slice around them. “To the rocks!” The stocky sergeant rises from his crouch and hustles toward where Pyotr and Gonzalez are positioned behind the outcrop.

At the same moment Normand feels a heavy blow on his right calf, like being struck with a lead pipe, and sees blood staining the torn leg of his trousers. Damage 6 – make a Cool check

There are two maps this time – “tactical 6” shows everyone’s positions at the end of round 6, “tactical 7IP” shows positions roughly around the time of the _fellaghas_ count in initiative order.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 27, 2005)

*Pyotr*

Bullets whizzed around him, but at this point, none of them existed. The only thing forefront in Pyotr's mind was his rifle, the bullet in it and the _fell_ advancing toward him readying to fire another round into his retreating _legionnaire_ comrades. Taking a short breath, Pyotr again squeezed the trigger on is rifle. Pyotr swore, knowing that shot must have went wide. He risked a glance over to see if Gonzalez had finally fired.


Finishing round seven by taking the Dead Aim shot +0 to hit.
 Hit Roll: 7


----------



## Barak (Feb 28, 2005)

The fells may have been taken by surprise, but by now _they_ are on the offensive.  Bullets go flying by, one of them hitting Normand in the leg.

_Stay calm..  Sure and steady..  Sure and steady.._

Taking aim once more, Normand fires a shot before retreating towards the rocks.


OOC
Fire a shot:  15
damage (if hit):10
Then move towards the rocks

Cool check :15


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 28, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Marcel, standing exposed in the gully, hears the loud slap of bullets as they pass but amazingly none find their target.




Marcel moves as quickly as he can, shadowing his companions carrying Martinez. The bullets from the oncoming fells come shickingly close, but none of the shots hit the Frenchman. He hears Lavareaux shout at at him, and sees him tossing a grenade into the advancing fells. The noise of the blast sets his ears to ringing, but he moves on, doing his best to shield Martinez form the incoming fire. "Hold on, Martinez! Almost there, mon ami!"  

"Duval! Where's that air support?"  he shouts out, his voice cracking as he yells to get above the sound of gunfire.


----------



## знаток (Mar 1, 2005)

Vidal moves back to the cover of the rocks beside Sergeant Duval.  "Are you alright, Sergeant?"  He returns to the prone behind the rock pile and pulls a grenade out of his pouch, setting in on the ground to have it ready once his comrades have retreated safely.  Peeking past the rocks, he scans the brush to get his bearings on the covered fells.


----------



## The Shaman (Mar 1, 2005)

Pyotr glances at a wide-eyed Gonzalez. The Spaniard hesitates, then convulsively squeezes the trigger.

Ignoring the wound to his leg, Normand pulls the trigger and watches one of the fells recoil as the bullet catches him on the shoulder, stopping him in his tracks, apparently dazed.

Timekeeping: start 8th round

Among the rocks to the north, Duval glances at Vidal as he approaches. “I told you to fall back, Radio,” he says, ignoring Vidal’s question for the moment. The MAT-49 fires, the _ancien_’s accuracy leaving a bleeding fell unmoving on the ground. As Vidal settles in among the rocks, he sees a bloodstain along the right side of the _sergent-chef_’s jump smock.

“The fells on the left are trying to flank us,” he continues. “Be ready to move, and do it this time.”

Marcel falls in with Lavareaux and the others. The _caporal-chef_ fires at the _fellaghas_ and looks at Marcel. “You’re one lucky bastard, you know that?” he says with feeling as they retreat up the gully, bullets whizzing by, though fewer now as the legionnaires’ firepower has taken a toll. The insurgents in the gully seem to be holding their position among the bushes, apparently content to harass the retreating legionnaires for the moment.

Behind the limestone outcrop to the south, Sgt. Neumann drops prone and says, “Keep firing. Protect the flank.” The Mauser cracks again, and Neumann works the bolt without ever taking his eye off his target, a practiced motion for the former _panzer grenadier_. Almost as he speaks, the _fellaghas_ on the right advance, shooting as they come. Bullets whine off the rocks or sends fragments flying around Pyotr and Normand.

The updated map shows positions through the fells’ initiative count in round 8.

As the fells are split into two distinct squads at this point, let me know which squad you’re firing on from here on out. There are a half-dozen or so hiding prone among the bushes in C3, somewhat less than a dozen advancing in D3 – if you want an exact count, make a Spot check which costs you a move action for your turn. The squad in D3 is 200’ from Pyotr and Normand’s position – third range interval, -6 to hit. Both squads are a little over 100’ from Vidal and Marcel – second range interval, -2 to hit.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Mar 1, 2005)

Pyotr sighs. Gonzalez is going to get killed if he doesn't straighten up. "You see those guys over there? They are going to kill you dead if you don't do it to them first. I suggest you take a deep breath, point at the _nairobnyis_ and pull that trigger. Got it?"

Taking a deep breath himself, Pyotr sighted in another of the advancing _fells_, taking his time to line up the shot. 

Spending round eight for Dead Aim on the ones in D3. Also, since Pyotr's range increment is 120ft, his range penalty would be only -2, right? One full range increment? I'm not sure if you're counting partial range increments for the penalty, but it seems like it. Just checking.


----------



## The Shaman (Mar 1, 2005)

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Spending round eight for Dead Aim on the ones in D3. Also, since Pyotr's range increment is 120ft, his range penalty would be only -2, right? One full range increment? I'm not sure if you're counting partial range increments for the penalty, but it seems like it. Just checking.



Correct on all counts.


----------



## Barak (Mar 2, 2005)

Neumann said:
			
		

> “Keep firing. Protect the flank.”




_Well, seems like this is our position for the duration, now._

Dropping prone as well, Normand tries to sight on one of the fells maneuvering into better position.  As he does, he's surprised about the relative lack of pain coming from his leg.

[/i]Heck, I've hurt more from a couple punches in the ring!  Oh well.[/i]


OOC
Drop prone, then fire on a fell in D3 (at -6 for range)
To-hit: 
5
Damage:  ..  Er...  No.


----------



## знаток (Mar 6, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> “I told you to fall back, Radio,” he says, ignoring Vidal’s question for the moment.
> “The fells on the left are trying to flank us,” he continues. “Be ready to move, and do it this time.”




"Just didn't want to leave you injured, Sergeant.  I won't hesitate again."  Vidal picks up the grenade and heaves it toward the flanking element on the left, hoping to keep their heads low if nothing else.  

Attack on area target at D3: 5


----------



## The Shaman (Mar 7, 2005)

Gonzalez nods slightly at Pyotr’s words. This time he squeezes the trigger instead of clutching at it. The rifle recoils and the legionnaire adjusts the rifle against his shoulder, carefully sighting his next shot.

Vidal watches as the grenade falls well-short of the advancing _fellaghas_, the explosion spraying sand and rock fragments. Timekeeping: start of ninth round. Duval stands up and says, “Radio, follow me,” starting across the gully toward where Marcel and the others labor with Martinez.

In the gully Lavareaux swaps magazines as the legionnaires withdraw. Bullets continue to whiz past, the fire from the _fellaghas_ to the south intensifying as they advance and Berg grunts as another slug catches him, this time above the left shoulder blade, rending his jump smock. “Bastards can’t seem to miss me,” he gasps as he struggles to carry the wounded _caporal_.

“Base of fire,” Neumann calls to Normand, Pyotr and Gonzalez as he discharges the Mauser at the advancing _fellaghas_.

The updated map shows positions through the fells’ initiative count in round 9.

The squad in D3/4 is 170’ from Pyotr and Normand’s position – third range interval, -6 to hit without Far Shot. The squad is 70’ from Marcel and a little over 90’ from Vidal – first range interval (no penalty) for the medic and second range interval, -2 to hit, for the radio operator.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Mar 7, 2005)

_Base of fire? I guess he means stay here and keep those _fells_ off of their backs._ Pyotr squeezed the trigger again, his breath slowly releasing as the round left his rifle's muzzle. The grenade didn't help his aiming any and he couldn't see the effects of his shot. Now that the _fells_ were getting closer, Pyotr deciding that sniper aiming was no longer necessary and as soon as he got the chance, he would fire again, hoping his last four rounds in this clip would do him some good.


Dead Aim shot for round 9: +2 dex, +2 Dead Aim, -2 range.
To Hit= 11
Not sure if that hit, but if it did: 4 pts damage.


----------



## Barak (Mar 7, 2005)

Normand tries to keep every exterior stimuli from interfering as he aims towards one of the advancing fells, but it is hard...  And the wound he took didn't help either.  But yet he fires.


OOC
Fires at advancing fell, -6 for range :5
Pretty darn sure that -doesn't- hit..


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 7, 2005)

Marcel keeps his head low, grabbing an AP grenade from the pouch on his belt. _Time to get these fous to back off_, he thought, pulling the pin. He reaches back and throws the grenade at the advancing fells. As he throws the small explosive, Vidal's own grenade explodes, sending a shower of dirt into the air. Marcel cringes at the noise as he throws his own grenade. He ducks back down and covers Martinez from the chaos.









*OOC:*


 Throw an AP grenade at the the fells, rolling a 5.


----------



## знаток (Mar 8, 2005)

Vidal pushes himself off the ground.  As he forces his legs to take him closer to the fray, he notices that time is not slowing for him as one reads.  On the contrary, things seem to be happening all around him faster than he can comprehend them.  He hears the cracking of gunfire, as well as the sound of bullets cutting their swath through the air dangerously near.  It seems now that there's a single cloud of dust suffocating the entire battlefield, adding a fittingly distinct visual ingredient to the din of yelling and gunfire and heightening the sense of claustrophobia.  

Things seem to be going poorly for the legionnaires.  _The fells may be dropping quickly, but they've got us seriously outnumbered.  And what happened to our organization?  Our tactics training?_  The chaos of the situation is unsettling him more and more, but he knows he has to keep it together for the sake of the men around him.  He takes aim and fires on another adversary as he moves to enter the gully behind Sergeant Duval, carrying on the same ongoing private conversation with God that he started in his head when this all began.  _Don't let me let these guys down. _ 

Attack to D3-4: 4

_Trying to do too much at once again, _ he thinks to himself as he mentally recounts his ammunition.  _This is no way to conserve ammo.  _


----------



## The Shaman (Mar 8, 2005)

Marcel’s grenade also falls short of the ALN squad bearing down on the legionnaires, but together the high-explosive blasts and the withering crossfire from the _paras_ in the gully and in the rocks to the south take a toll.

Timekeeping: start 10th round

As Duval’s and Lavareaux’s submachine guns roar, the advancing _fellaghas_ waver, then turn and retreat in full flight toward the _oued_. One of the insurgents lies writhing on the ground where a .32 round from Neumann’s Mauser punched him in the lower abdomen – four others do not move at all, joining nearly a dozen of their comrades scattered across the sand and among the shrubs in the gully. A couple of desultory rifle shots from the fells nearest the _oued_ pass harmlessly over the legionnaires’ heads as they struggle toward the assembly area, the rocky outcrop that seems so far away.

As the firing dies away the drone of the Piper observation plane can be heard overhead as the pilot orbits the _oued_ like a vulture studying a dying goat. As Vidal gathers himself to follow _sergent_ Duval from his position among the rocks, the handset carried on his shoulder speaks. _“Hourglass, this is Juliet 4, do you copy?”_

Pyotr’s actons come before the fells retreat, so the range is still 170’ if he takes a shot this round.


----------



## Barak (Mar 8, 2005)

Normand lets out a sigh of relief as the fells turn tail and go back into the oued.

_About darn time..  And just as the plane is coming in, too._

Figuring there would be little point in trying to shoot a fell from the increasing distance, especially since they are due to be bombed, Normand simply sights his rifle on their previous road of egress, in case one decides to come back this way.


OOC:
Ready an action to fire if any fell turns back towards us.  Since I sort of doubt that'll happen, I won't bother to roll for now.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Mar 8, 2005)

Pyotr watched as some of the _fells_ began to turn tail and head back to the other group. Deciding to fire one last shot, Pyotr simply took aim and pulled the trigger, more to discourage them from changing their minds than anything else. Then he looked to see how Gonzalez was doing. 


Last shot, +2 dex, -2 range, = +0
To Hit: 12
Possible damage: 15


----------



## The Shaman (Mar 8, 2005)

As the second grenade explodes, Pyotr's shot drops an advancing _fellagha_ in his tracks, followed a heartbeat later by the clattering submachine guns, breaking the assault by the flanking insurgents.

As Pyotr looks to the Spanish legionnaire, Gonzalez looses another round toward the retreating fells. He catches Gonzalez's eye, who nods and says, "I got one, Pyotr."

I added in Pyotr's casualty to the earlier post.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 8, 2005)

_Well, that didn't work as planned._ Steeling himself, Marcel reaches for his second AP grenade and lobs it towards the retreating troops, trying to keep them too occupied keeping away from the shrapnel to fire at the legionnaires.









*OOC:*


 Throw grenade, rolling a 6. Seriously, I don't know why I bother attacking.


----------



## знаток (Mar 14, 2005)

Vidal runs into the gully behind Sergeant Duval and starts heading west inside it.  He fumbles nervously with the handset, pleased to some extent about the direction this encounter has begun to take.  "Juliet 4, this is hourglass.  Be advised that the fells have begun to retreat into the oued, and we are falling back with wounded."


----------



## The Shaman (Mar 14, 2005)

Marcel’s second grenade explodes harmlessly short of the retreating insurgents as they withdraw to the edge of the _oued_ to find whatever concealment they can. The fells fire dies away.

Lavareaux looks at Marcel as the group retreats. Despite the obvious pain registered on his face, the lanky non-com shakes his head and says, “You throw worse than my sister, Fortier.”

The _caporal-chef_ continues, “Berg, can you make it to those rocks?” The wounded German legionnaire, carrying the disabled Martinez, replies through clenched teeth, “_Ja, ich bin_” – he pauses – “I’ll make it. No more jokes about taking it in the arse, though.”

On the other side of Martinez, Dinter laughs. “Marcel’s the one who’s got to bandage you – he’s the one I feel sorry for.”

Crouched among the rocks to the south, the legionnaires watch and wait. Sgt. Neumann reloads the Mauser and asks, “Anyone hit?”

Vidal races up the gully toward Duval as over the radio comes the pilot’s reply. _“Hourglass, the fells are regrouping to the west of your position and reinforcements are moving in. ETA for air support is three to four minutes.”_


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 14, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Lavareaux looks at Marcel as the group retreats. Despite the obvious pain registered on his face, the lanky non-com shakes his head and says, “You throw worse than my sister, Fortier.”




"Yes, well, sorry about that, sir. I'm just glad that last one didn't bounce back at me!" he said with a grin. He reaches out and takes Martinez's pulse as he walks.



			
				The Shaman said:
			
		

> On the other side of Martinez, Dinter laughs. “Marcel’s the one who’s got to bandage you – he’s the one I feel sorry for.”




Marcel rolls his eyes at Dinter's comment. "Berg, I hope you keep clean down there. Last thing I need is the stink of your derriere on my hands for the next week."


----------



## Barak (Mar 15, 2005)

Neumann said:
			
		

> “Anyone hit?”




Normand almost replies in the negative, but then as some of the adrenaline staves off, he's painfully reminded that he'd be lying.

"Aye sir, flesh wound to the leg, still operational."

_I hope that sounded tough enough.  Don't want a reputation as a weenie._


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Mar 15, 2005)

Pyotr first checks himself and then looks at Gonzalez, checking for any tell tale signs of wounding. Not seeing any, he decided to reload his rifle. _Looks like you and me got this thing covered, eh love? I'm going to have to tell ol' Olga about you though, just to stay on the up and up._

"Hey Gonzalez, you still doing alright over there?"


----------



## The Shaman (Mar 15, 2005)

Staying low behind the rocky outcrop, Neumann moves over to Normand. “I gave Fortier my aid kit,” the German says, examining the wound on Normand’s calf. “It’s not bleeding too bad right now. Drink some water.”

Gonzalez looks none the worse for wear to Pyotr’s eyes – his breathing is still short and fast, but the tremor in his hands is gone and his rifle is pointed in the right direction. “Pyotr, do you think they’re gone?” the Spaniard asks, watching the rest of the legionnaires coming up the gully.

As Dinter and Berg pause briefly to readjust their hold on Martinez, Marcel places his fingers over the wounded man’s carotid artery – the pulse is fast and thready but steady. “Is he going to make it?” Dinter asks as they resume the retreat.


----------



## Barak (Mar 15, 2005)

Normand simply nods to Neumann, and grabbing his still-full canteen, takes a long swallow before rehooking it to his belt.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 15, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> As Dinter and Berg pause briefly to readjust their hold on Martinez, Marcel places his fingers over the wounded man’s carotid artery – the pulse is fast and thready but steady. “Is he going to make it?” Dinter asks as they resume the retreat.




"It's too difficult to tell right now. We need to get him into cover and on the ground, any more jostling might worsen his condition. It might take a few hours of surgery to really get him back on his feet. I can do it, but we need some calm. If I start and we are interupted, it could get very bad very quickly."

Marcel carefully raises his canteen to Martinez's lips, hoping he can hear his voice.

"Martinez? Can you hear me? You need to keep hydrated."









*OOC:*


Shaman, there is nothing in the rules regarding making a Treat Injury check to determine someone's condition. I'll leave it up to you as to how much Marcel can determine.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Mar 15, 2005)

Pyotr eyes Gonzalez curiously. He seemed to slowly be getting the hang of this. Whether that is good or bad, he would leave to the morals of civilian life. Right now they were soldiers, and getting used to this was a good thing. 

"Considering the numbers I saw earlier, I think we just scared them off for now. They'll be back. Right now they are probably regrouping and preparing for a counter attack. I'm just hoping those planes get here before those _fellaghas_ decide they are ready." Pyotr pauses for a moment. "You did good Gonzalez. Keep it up and you'll be as good as me and Ekaterina here."


----------



## The Shaman (Mar 16, 2005)

Gonzalez nods again, swallows nervously a couple of times. “It’s different than I expected.” He ponders a moment. “Shooting paper targets...” – he trails off a moment, then continues – “I don’t want to let anyone down.”

A short distance away Neumann claps Normand on his good leg. “You’re tough. Good man.” The sergeant peeks over the rocks toward the _fellaghas_, then says to Pyotr, “You were a hunter?”
____

Martinez doesn’t respond as Marcel lifts the canteen to the wounded man’s lips, his head hanging limply. He is pale and his breathing is shallow but regular, and the bandages seem to be stopping the blood flow for the moment.

Marcel: Make an “Assessment” Treat Injury skill check – the DC is 10 + 1 for each point Martinez’s hit points are below zero (e.g., if he’s at -4, the DC is 14). Make the DC and I’ll let you know how badly off he is. Take a -2 circumstance penalty due to the jostling from being carried. You can also make a Treat Injury check (DC 15) to revive him from unconsciousness per the RAW – it’s an attack action so either you’ll have to wait until the four of you stop moving or you’ll have to delay your retreat a round.
____

Duval is watching the _fellaghas_ closely as he and Vidal withdraw. “Any word on those aircraft, Gaspard?”


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 16, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Martinez doesn’t respond as Marcel lifts the canteen to the wounded man’s lips, his head hanging limply. He is pale and his breathing is shallow but regular, and the bandages seem to be stopping the blood flow for the moment.
> 
> Marcel: Make an “Assessment” Treat Injury skill check – the DC is 10 + 1 for each point Martinez’s hit points are below zero (e.g., if he’s at -4, the DC is 14). Make the DC and I’ll let you know how badly off he is. Take a -2 circumstance penalty due to the jostling from being carried. You can also make a Treat Injury check (DC 15) to revive him from unconsciousness per the RAW – it’s an attack action so either you’ll have to wait until the four of you stop moving or you’ll have to delay your retreat a round.




Marcel thinks hard back to his training. 

_OK. Seems he is in hypovolemic shock from blood loss. I need to get him down on the ground. I think I could rig up a basic transfusion if needed, but I don't want to do it unless I have to. If only I had some IV fluid. What I really need is some plasma.

I know I have Sulfa powder, he thought, taking a mental inventory of his first aid kit, and a couple morphine syrettes. There's a hypodermic in there, but I didn't see anything that would help. The ammonia should wake him up quickly._

Moving alongside the moving men, Marcel left the privacy of his mind and spoke out. "Here's what I need to do. Once we get him settled, I will wake him and get some water in his system. He will be in shock from the loss of so much blood, so I need to keep him hydrated. I'll keep him as stable as possible until we have some time when I can look at those wounds closer."










*OOC:*


Assessment check is an 8. That's another one to add to my list of poor rolls. I'm taking ten on every check possible from now on.


----------



## The Shaman (Mar 16, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Assessment check is an 8. That's another one to add to my list of poor rolls. I'm taking ten on every check possible from now on.



You can re-check when the four of you stop, at which point you can take 10 on the assessment roll.


----------



## Barak (Mar 17, 2005)

Normand grins at Neumann, starting to like the guy despite his teutonic origins.

"Slap the other leg, _mon ami_, and I'll show you I can scream like a little girl too, not unlike some krauts I've known, eh?"

While exchanging the banter, Normand uses the apparent lull in the fighting to recharge his weapon, wanting to have a full magazine in case another charge does materialize.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Mar 17, 2005)

Pyotr half smiled at Gonzalez. "I think you'll do just fine. Just remember, they're paper targets that shoot back." He then winked at Gonzalez. 

A moment later he heard Neumann's comment. _Hunter? Of a sort, I suppose. _

Yeah, I guess you could say that. I've hunted, in a manner of speaking. Why do you ask?


----------



## The Shaman (Mar 17, 2005)

Neumann ignores Normand’s jibe as Pyotr replies, "Yeah, I guess you could say that. I've hunted, in a manner of speaking. Why do you ask?"

The German looks carefully at Pyotr for a moment. “Sniper company, yes?” he asks. He glances toward the _oued_. “If they come again, you hide and wait. We fire and displace, draw them off. Could you pick out an officer?”
____

Lavareaux listens to Marcel’s prognosis, limping slightly as the legionnaires retreat. “We’re not stopping until we get to those rocks. Martinez will have to hold on until then, as will we all.” The pain and the determination are clearly evident in the senior corporal’s voice.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 17, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Lavareaux listens to Marcel’s prognosis, limping slightly as the legionnaires retreat. “We’re not stopping until we get to those rocks. Martinez will have to hold on until then, as will we all.” The pain and the determination are clearly evident in the senior corporal’s voice.




Marcel nods grimly at Lavareaux's comment, keeping pace with the group. _Quickly, quickly, quickly..._ he chants in his head, trying to get into a rythym that gives a good speed without risking hurting the corporal or Martinez any more.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Mar 17, 2005)

Pyotr didn't want to tell the man that he had hunted Germans, but it was almost evident in his voice that Neumann already knew. Brushing the thought away, Pyotr nodded. 

"I helped defend my homeland. That's all." Quickly going to the next question, Pyotr replied. "If their officers don't dress the same as the rest of these _fells_, I'm sure I could pick him out. That or get me someone to point him out. I'll take care of the rest." As if to emphasize that statement, he patted his freshly reloaded rifle.


----------



## знаток (Mar 18, 2005)

Vidal listens to the words exchanged among his comrades, feeling reassured by their apparent cool-headedness and focus.  Still amazed that they managed to avoid slaughter, he nervously scans the _oued_ over his shoulder for any new activity as they hurriedly retreat to safer ground.  _It ain't over 'til it's over,_ he thinks.  He wipes the sweat from his brow and glances to the sky, hoping to catch a glimpse of the aircraft in the distance.  


			
				The Shaman said:
			
		

> “Any word on those aircraft, Gaspard?”



"_Oui, sergent-chef_, the spotter says ETA is about three minutes."


----------



## The Shaman (Mar 18, 2005)

Neumann rolls his eyes. “These _verdammt_ viets wear ten different uniforms.” He thinks for a moment. “Look for one that’s giving orders, maybe? I don't…” The _sergent_ trails off, then says, “They’re coming again.”

Duval is about to reply to Vidal when Lavareaux says dourly, “Here they come!” 

From their respective positions, the legionnaires see a wave of _fellaghas_ break over the top of the _oued_, quickly followed by another, and begin moving along the gully. No longer a blind rush, the fells are moving carefully, running, ducking, leap-frogging toward the legionnaires.

This marks the start of the 15th round. Roll for new initiative counts.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 18, 2005)

Marcel swears softly under his breath when the enemy crests the hill. _We can't take this attention much longer..._









*OOC:*


 Initiative is a 9.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Mar 18, 2005)

Pyotr nods in understanding. He was going to say something more, but the _fells_ interrupted him. Dropping behind the rocks once again, he takes aim, trying to pick out the right one. 

Initiative: 22

You know, that roll could have waited until Pyotr found the officer....


----------



## Barak (Mar 18, 2005)

Normand had barely finished reloading when the call came that the fells were attacking once more.

_This is a bad omen.  Maybe I shouldn't have reloaded after all.._

Not having moved since they had retreated, all that he has left to do is try to find a target..


OOC:
Init check:18

Hmm.  I would have prefered that roll on an attack as well!


----------



## знаток (Mar 22, 2005)

Vidal watches the men regroup, his eyes returning over and over to the blood on Martinez's uniform.  He's reminded of all of the blood he saw at the hands of the Germans on Jersey Island, and he thinks of his sister, Alazne, and the expression on her face when she's told of his death on the edge of an unnamed oued in Algeria.  


			
				The Shaman said:
			
		

> "Here they come!"



Lavareaux's cry jolts him from his dangerously deepening daze like an electric shock, his muscles all snapping taught at once and the temperature of the blood in his head rising suddenly, forcing fresh sweat out of his pores.  

Initiative: 17


----------



## The Shaman (Mar 22, 2005)

*Initiative order (beginning round 15)*
Pyotr 22
Normand 18
Legion NCOs (Sgt. Neumann, Cpl. Lavareaux) 18
Vidal 17
Sgt. Duval 14
Marcel 9
Legion _voltigeurs_ (Dinter, Berg, Gonzalez) 2
_Fellaghas_ 1

Range for all of the legionnaires to the fells is 300’ (-6 to hit, -4 to hit for Pyotr).


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Mar 22, 2005)

Pyotr immediately fell prone behind the rocks, while leaving a space to poke the muzzle of his rifle through. Watching the _fells_ crest the ridge, he tried to see if he could find one that stood out from the rest. The one giving orders. 


Hide check: 14
Spot check: 21

I presume that's what you'll need...


----------



## The Shaman (Mar 23, 2005)

Pyotr scans the advancing _fellaghas_. Sgt. Neumann wasn’t kidding – a variety of dress from fatigues to civilian clothes garb the insurgents, making identifying a leader impossible, at least by sight. The fells are advancing purposefully, taking advantage of the cover available, staying low to the ground as they move toward the legionnaires. No one person seems to be leading them, Pyotr notes – at the least no one appears to be overtly giving orders.

_Sergent_ Neumann calls out to the three legionnaires among the rocks, “Make your shots count,” as he takes aim with the Mauser.

In the gully, Lavareaux glances back at the advancing insurgents, then ahead at the sheltering rocks that seem tantalizingly close and so far way at the same moment. “Keep moving,” is all he says.

Pyotr: Exactly what I was looking for – thanks.


----------



## Barak (Mar 23, 2005)

_Here we go again..._

Normand isn't overly confident about hitting his target at such range, but he figures that waiting until they are closer might not be the best of ideas either.  Plus being fired at might slow them down further.  And so, taking aim, he shoots..


OOC
Shoot, with -6 to hit..: 8

Oh well..


----------



## The Shaman (Mar 24, 2005)

Sgt. Duval looks intently at the approaching _fellaghas_. His orders are quick, concise. “Dinter, take Martinez, keep working your way east along the gully. We’ll cover you. Everyone else, to the rocks, double-time!”

Dinter grunts under the load as Berg shifts the weight of the wounded legionnaire off his own shoulders and onto his friend’s. “_Glück auf, Willi_,” Berg says softly, squeezing the German legionnaire’s arm in farewell – Dinter says nothing as he moves away, Martinez draped over his back. The rest of the legionnaires follow Duval as they head south toward the rocks as the _fellaghas_ begin to fire.


----------



## знаток (Mar 29, 2005)

Vidal moves as quickly as his crouched stance will allow toward the rocks.  He clutches the handset once more, "Juliet 4, this is Hourglass.  Are you following this situation?"  He waits for an answer as he tries to keep up with Duval.  Impatiently, he continues, "The fells have regrouped and resumed the offensive.  They've got us on the run!  Where the hell are those aircraft?!?"


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 1, 2005)

Marcel nods to Duval and runs with the group towards the rocks.

_I need time with Martinez. I know I can help him..._

He hears Vidal bark into the handset of the radio, the impatience evident in his voice. 

_Come on, anges de la mort. We need you now._









*OOC:*


 Once he reaches the rocks, Marcel will fire on the fells when he has the chance, trying to slow the advance.

Attack roll, unmodified for range: 14


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 3, 2005)

Normand’s shot is returned by nearly a dozen _fellaghas_ as the leading squad takes up position in the gully, lying prone along the edge of the depression and peppering the burly Frenchman and the other legionnaires among the rocks with rifle fire. Bullets zip overhead, whine off the rocks spitting fragments, or create tiny flowers of sand and dust.

Behind them more of the insurgents boil up from the _oued_ like ants from a nest poked with a stick, running, falling, using the desert’s scant cover as they creep forward toward the legionnaires.

Over the radio handset Vidal hears the young pilot’s voice. _“I have your location, Hour-glass, retreating southwest toward that small hill.”_ The spotter is trying to remain business-like, frank, but his rising pitch is evident even over the static of the portable radio. _“Estimated sixty fells moving toward your position.”_ A pause. _“Support aircraft inbound from the northwest approximately three minutes.”_

Pyotr’s eyes hunt among the _fellaghas_. The bullets whinging off the rocks seem to be focused elsewhere, at least for the moment. The fells appear to be following a plan, but no one seems to stand out as directing the action so far.

Neumann’s rifle cracks, and as he cycles the bolt he snaps an order. “Mador, Gonzalez, fire at the viets in front. Slow them down. Be ready to displace.”

Further northeast the remaining legionnaires hustle toward the rocks. The _fellaghas_ seem to be ignoring them – for the moment. As they jog across the desert, the _caporal_ says to Marcel, “When we get among those rocks, check on Berg.” Duval says nothing – he appears to be studying the fells as the legionnaires retreat, his face a blank mask.

The lead group of fells is 240’ from Normand and Pyotr, 400’ from Marcel and Vidal. They are advancing leap-frog fashion, falling prone at the end of their move, so they aren’t moving very fast but they’re not presenting much in the way of a target, either. The fire being directed at Normand and Pyotr is coming from the southern-most squad in C3 – they are lying prone and using the edge of the gully for cover, making them difficult to hit.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Apr 3, 2005)

Pyotr's fingers were itching. He wanted to shoot. Something. Though patience was something he developed previously, the approaching wave of enemies made it difficult, if not impossible, for him to focus on any one. Even more so with rounds exploding the dirt near him. He silently wondered if one of the rocks he was using for cover would give way. Quickly he attempted to get Neumann's attention without giving himself away. 

"Sergeant? I can't seem to find the right one, should I just start firing into them?"

Free action(?) to get Neumann's attention and speak. Ready to shoot should a certain target appear...


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 3, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> As they jog across the desert, the _caporal_ says to Marcel, “When we get among those rocks, check on Berg.” Duval says nothing – he appears to be studying the fells as the legionnaires retreat, his face a blank mask.




"Oui, Caporal." Marcel answers quickly and tries his best to keep his voice steady, but he can't mask the slight shake entirely. He continues to keep pace with the others, hunched over to present as small a target as practical.


----------



## Barak (Apr 3, 2005)

Seeing the mass of the fells coming out of the oued, Normand seems to forget where, or who he is as he answers Pyotr.

"The Hell with their damn leaders, just bring down one of them to give them something to think about, you fool rusky!"

And, following his own advice, he takes aim and fires once more..


OOC:
Fire at whomever, figuring -4 for range in my to-hit.
to-hit: 8
Oh well...


----------



## знаток (Apr 4, 2005)

By counting on the aircraft to save them, Vidal knew they would be betting on a miracle.  "Sergeant, those aircraft aren't going to make it in time.  They say three minutes.  We've got to get moving." 
He watches Duval calmly eyeing the fell activity, and he can tell that his frustration is starting to come through in his voice.  _This is not how I expected it to be out here.  Our training shouldn't have led us into this situation.  I wonder how many soldiers Duval lost in Vietnam.  _   Vidal reminds himself to stay focused and hopes that placing his faith in his leadership will pay off.  He settles in next to the _sergent-chef_, waiting for him to make a decision.


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 4, 2005)

“Wait for your target, Kerenin,” replies Neumann coolly.

The covering fire from the _fellaghas_ continues to shower the legionnaires among the rocks to the west of the hill. Neumann doesn’t seem to notice as a round tears through the shoulder of his smock while Gonzalez yelps when a bullet pelts him with fragments of iron-stained limestone. As the bullets whirr past the legionnaires the other fells creep along the gully – more of the insurgents scramble over the edge of the _oued_ behind their comrades. End of round 16.

Pyotr watches the fells intently. The last group to clamber over the edge of the wash includes a muscular Arab with a machine gun carried over one shoulder, followed closely by an assistant draped with belts of ammunition. Like their fellows, they make a short run and drop to the gravelly bed of the gully.

A bullet from Neumann’s Mauser finds its target among the _fellaghas_ advancing on the legionnaires, the man first twisting on the ground, then becoming still. “Watch for a rush by that lead squad,” he shouts over the din of gunfire. “If they charge, throw a grenade then fall back!”

 Further east the rest of the legionnaires cross a small gully and find themselves among the sheltering rocks at last. Lavareaux looks to Duval – the _sergent-chef_ gives his orders quickly as he drops to one knee. “They’re trying to pin down Neumann’s group, cut them off,” he says evenly, looking over the desert toward the German’s position. “Lavareaux, take Berg and Fortier, keep moving up the hill, past those bushes there,” he continues, gesturing toward the scrubby nose of the slope, “and cover Neumann. Gaspard, you and I stay here and protect our flank. Understood?”

Lavareaux nods. “Let’s go,” he says to the two _légionnaires_.

*Revised initiative order, start of round 17 –*
Pyotr 22
Normand 18
Sgt. Neumann 18
Vidal 17
Sgt. Duval and Cpl. Lavareaux 14
_Fellagha_ LMG crew 12
Marcel 9
Legion _voltigeurs_ (Dinter, Berg, Gonzalez) 2
_Fellaghas_ 1

Range to the leading squad of _fellaghas_ in D4 for Pyotr and Normand is 200’ (-4 to hit).

Duval pointed to the rocks at about G6 on the map – it will take two full-round moves for Marcel and the others to reach that spot.


----------



## Barak (Apr 4, 2005)

Normand internally groans at Neumann's words, believing the german to be wrong with the benefit of his own "long" military experience.

_Fat load of good it'll do us if Pierre spots their leader right before the rest of those bastards mow us down, will it, you damn kraut?_

Keeping his thoughts to himself, however, and paying no attention to what Pyotr decides to do, he tries to aim better as he takes another shot at the advancing fells.


OOC:
Fire at the advancing fells, at -4 for range..
to-hit:15!
Yay!  Damage, if (hopefully!) it hits:8


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 4, 2005)

Marcel moves with Lavareaux, carefully watching how Berg is dealing with his wound.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Apr 4, 2005)

Pyotr looks at the gun crew advancing towards him. If they got that thing planted, their job would be a thousand rounds per minute harder. Normand was right, they should just fire into them, but orders were orders, and Pyotr knew better than to disobey orders. 

"Sergeant! You think that machine gun counts?"

Carefully, Pyotr sights in the man with the machine gun. This could be his only shot before they figure out his hiding place, Pyotr didn't want to waste it. 

Starting a Dead Aim, waiting for the okay from Neumann to fire.


----------



## знаток (Apr 5, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> "Gaspard, you and I stay here and protect our flank. Understood?”



With the orders, things suddenly look much more sensible to Vidal.  He's consciously aware of his shifting mood, and thankful for the direction it's taken.  He knows from experience that confidence and spirit can make all the difference in situations like this.  "Got it Sergeant!  Should I call a quick report into Captain Villiers while we've still got some distance between us?" _...not that he can help us now..._
He grips his rifle tighter and peers over the rocks at the advancing enemy.


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 5, 2005)

“Machine gun?” Surprise in Neumann’s voice, then anger. “_Scheisse!_” A brief hesitation. “Yes, get him.”

Normand feels the kick from the MAS-49/56 against his shoulder, sees a puff of sand scant inches from the _fellagha_ peering back at him from the gully. Then the fell is moving, closer, a short run, then headlong into the gravel-sand again. Gonzalez fires and a _fellagha_, about to rise, slumps to the ground instead. Without a word the Spaniard swings the barrel to search for another target.

The _fellaghas_’ fire dies away as they advance – one squad leaves the protection of the gully and takes a position behind the rocks where Lavareaux’s group was concealed just minutes ago, as the rest continue to work their way along the dry streambed.

The last group of fells in line takes up a position formerly occupied by the group providing covering fire, including the machine gunner and his loader. The gunner rests the weapon’s bipod on the edge of the gully as the loader untangles himself from a belt of ammunition. End of round 17.

Neumann fires again, grunting his disapproval as he misses his mark.
____

Marcel follows Lavareaux, with Berg beside him, as they scramble up the gentle but rocky slope of the limestone outcrop. A glance at the German legionnaire reveals that his skin is pale but otherwise he seems to be moving without difficulty, and the bloodstains on his smock and trousers don’t appear to be getting much larger. However, it’s hard to be sure how bad the wounds are as the trio jogs over the stony ground.
____

Duval raises his field glasses to his eyes, observes the _fellagha_ advance as he answers Vidal. “Yes, advise Villiers that we’ve engaged the _katiba_, approximately fifteen enemy casualties inflicted” he says, “one legionnaire casualty sustained. Awaiting air support.” He points to the fells gathering among the rocks where the legionnaires once crouched. “Watch them. They may make a rush to flank us.”

Pyotr must take this full-round to draw a bead on the gunner in order to benefit from Dead Aim – the range is as before, 300’ from Pyotr, which is -4 to hit for the Russian sharpshooter. Remember that the fells gain a one-half cover bonus from lying prone in the gully, so the gunner’s Defense is higher than normal.

The leading _fellaghas_ are now just 150’ from Normand’s position (-2 to hit), 240’ from Vidal and Marcel (-4 to hit).


----------



## Barak (Apr 5, 2005)

_Merde alors!  There's about 50 of them, and I can't hit a damn one!_

Trying to calm himself, Normand takes yet another shot at that same fell.


OOC:
Fire at that fell, -2 to hit
to-hit:14
Not sure if he now has cover, so if -that- hits, damage:7


----------



## знаток (Apr 6, 2005)

Vidal turns to face the fells, training his rifle along the northern edge of the gully.  Keeping a watchful eye, he takes the handset in his left hand.  "Juliet 4, this is hourglass.  We'll be leaving the net for about one minute to contact the company.  Out."
Without waiting for confirmation, he asks Sergeant Duval to switch the channel on his pack.  

If contact is made, he will relay the message as closely to word for word as he can manage, then make it clear that he's returning to monitor the spotter's channel and immediately try to reestablish communication with him.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Apr 7, 2005)

Pyotr smiles at Neumann's confirmation. _Finally._ This gunner was easily the equivalent of ten men with rifles. Pyotr wasn't about to let him take down any more of his comrades. The reality was beginning to set in that these _fells_ meant business and they had been hurting Pyotr's new family. Taking a breath to calm the anger building within, he sighted the gunner down the end of his rifle. _"Do svedanya, tovarisch."_

Okay, full round to take Dead Aim at the machine gunner. Should give me a net of +0 to hit at the beginning of next turn.


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 8, 2005)

Before Vidal can switch from ground-to-air, the voice of _Capitaine_ Villiers breaks in. _“Hourglass, this is Trident. I’m monitoring your traffic. What’s your status?”_ Vidal rattles off Duval’s report as close as he can remember it.

Villiers’ reply is terse. _“Understood, Hourglass. Good luck.”_

Marcel, Lavareaux, and Berg clamber up the stony outcrop before settling in among the rocks and shrubs. Marcel gives Berg a quick once-over. The wound in Berg’s back looks odd somehow – on closer examination it’s easy to see why. The bullet barely broke the skin, but it’s heavily deformed – a ricochet.

Berg grunts as Marcel checks the wound. “Be extra gentle with that other one, dear,” he says sardonically as Marcel moves down Berg’s back. The wound to the buttocks is more serious – the blood sticks the legionnaire’s trousers to the torn flesh, slowing exsanguination but making it difficult to see all of the damage.

As Marcel checks the wounds, Lavareaux stretches out prone among the rocks and watches first the _fellaghas_, then Sgt. Neumann’s group among the rocks about 60m away, his hand shading his eyes from the intense desert sunlight. “Work fast, Fortier,” he says, checking over his submachine gun.

The pause in the _fellaghas_ gunfire as they move into position is broken as the squad nearest the legionnaires opens fire, joined by their comrades further west, while the rest of the insurgents continue their slow, methodical advance along the gully. Sand and rock fragments explode around the legionnaires positioned among the rocks. Neumann gasps as a bullet slices along the side of his neck leaving a bloody trail. Normand hears the loud slap of bullets passing near his head, feels the hot breath on his cheeks. Gonzalez cries a plaintive, “_Madre de Dios!_” as he presses himself flat against the rocks, too shaken to return the intense fire.

As the world turns to chaos around him, Pyotr gazes down the barrel of his rifle. It seems as if the machine gun is pointed straight at him as he draws a bead on the gunner while the loader slips a belt of ammunition into the receiver and slaps the feed cover into place.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 8, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Marcel, Lavareaux, and Berg clamber up the stony outcrop before settling in among the rocks and shrubs. Marcel gives Berg a quick once-over. The wound in Berg’s back looks odd somehow – on closer examination it’s easy to see why. The bullet barely broke the skin, but it’s heavily deformed – a ricochet.
> 
> Berg grunts as Marcel checks the wound. “Be extra gentle with that other one, dear,” he says sardonically as Marcel moves down Berg’s back. The wound to the buttocks is more serious – the blood sticks the legionnaire’s trousers to the torn flesh, slowing exsanguination but making it difficult to see all of the damage.




"Ah, Berg. You won't be sitting comfortably for a while. But you are used to that, aren't you?" Marcel can't help but give a quiet laugh at his joke, patting Berg heartily on the shoulder.

"I've got this wrapped up as best I can."

ooc: Treat Injury 25, Healing 3 hp.



			
				The Shaman said:
			
		

> As Marcel checks the wounds, Lavareaux stretches out prone among the rocks and watches first the _fellaghas_, then Sgt. Neumann’s group among the rocks about 60m away, his hand shading his eyes from the intense desert sunlight. “Work fast, Fortier,” he says, checking over his submachine gun.




"All done, monsieur."

Marcel ducks down tight to the ground as the incoming fire starts pounding into the Legion's position. 

_Merde. I am sick of being used as a target by these chiens sans mère._


----------



## Barak (Apr 8, 2005)

Seeing yet another of his shots hit thr ground next to his fell target, Normand swears.

_Well.  Let's wait until you get up this time..._


OOC:
Ready action to shoot at the fell once he gets up.  Still figuring -2 for range.
to-hit:7
Darn.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Apr 10, 2005)

Pyotr is almost startled at the fact that the machine gun is aiming at him. _Does he see me?_ Pyotr's doubts infiltrate his mind as he draws a bead on the man. Pyotr tries to push them away, but is unsuccessful. The thoughts guiding his trigger finger are unsure as the bullet leaves the muzzle. 

Don't think I hit with this one.... (-4 range, +2 dex, +2 dead aim)

To Hit: 9


----------



## знаток (Apr 12, 2005)

Vidal keeps his head low, hoping the others will do the same in order to draw the fells closer.  He argues in his head whether it'd be worth the ammunition to take a shot now, not even confident that he'd get a chance once he exposed himself.  He puts the handset away and grips the rifle in both hands, watching the aircraft circle overhead as the bullets pelt the rocks and sand around them.  

"Hey sarge, if the fells try to overtake those guys are we going out?  Should we start down the gully now?  I can't imagine they'll make it alone if we don't do _something._"


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 12, 2005)

Start of round 20. Pyotr’s shot sails long, over the heads of the crew as the gunner racks the slide and presses the stock tight against his shoulder. 

Bullets continue to whip around Sgt. Neumann as he slings the Mauser over his shoulder and takes hold of his MAT-49. “Displace,” he orders, his voice firm. “Fall back to the assembly area.” With the machine gun in hand, he coils slightly, ready to spring up.

To the sergeant’s right, Normand leads the _fellagha_ in his iron sights, squeezes off a final shot, but the fell continues his advance untouched by the round.

At the limestone outcrop. Lavareaux points at the _fellaghas_ in the gully. Location D5. “Concentrate your fire on the lead section,” he directs Marcel and Berg, triggering a short burst from his submachine gun. “Slow them down.” Range for Marcel to the fells in D5 is 230 ft. – -4 to hit

To the north Duval shakes his head at Vidal. “They’ll be here soon enough,”he replies. The jumpmaster reaches for his belt. “Here,” he says, tossing the radioman a small canister – a smoke grenade. “When the aircraft arrive, you’ll need to use that to mark our position and guide them in. I’ll...”. The _sergent-chef_ is interrupted as above the crack of the rifles comes the roar of the machine gun.

The _fellagha_ gunner swings the barrel slightly and a gout of fire erupts from the muzzle. The slugs fill the air like an angry swarm of bees around Normand. Normand: Reflex save, DC 15 – +3 to save due to cover. The insurgents’ rifle fire also finds its mark – Sgt. Neumann grunts as another round strikes him, catching him full on the shoulder as he crouches amid the rocks. Gonzalez continues to cower, helpless amid the intense gunfire.

On the hill Berg’s eyes widen at the sound. “MG-34!” he says with surprise. Marcel pulls the trigger of his rifle, but the cover provided by the gully makes it hard to get a clear shot. I used the shot rolled for Marcel in an earlier post. Berg’s rifle speaks as well. The _fellaghas_ seem undeterred.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 12, 2005)

"Hold on, Sgt. Neumann! I'll be there once this dies down!"

_All right, Marcel. Time to join the fight, he thought._

Taking careful aim over the top of the rocks, he squeezes the trigger once more.

ooc: Marcel rolls a 12, doing 8 if applicable.


----------



## Barak (Apr 13, 2005)

Normand grunts in pain as one of the flying bullets slams into him.

_Nom de Dieu!  Time to get out.  Actually, past time to get out._

Rising unsteadily, he starts to run in zig-zag towards the designated retreat point.


OOC:
I wrote this assuming Normand only got wounded, and not like killed or anything, since that way it allows things to continue.  However, I rolled a 1 on my freaking Reflex save, so not even a Hero point would help..   If the damage is more severe, I'll edit this.
Reflex save:4
Move-action:Get up from prone
Move-action:Retreat!


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Apr 13, 2005)

Swearing, Pyotr's frustration gets the better of him. Without taking the time to aim, he stays put and simply lets his rifle speak his frustration at the machine gunner. 

I should have used a hero point on that last one...... I totally spaced that we had them. I'll be using one here, if I need it. -4 range, +2 dex= -2

To Hit: 8 roll+5 hero point= 13

After the shot Pyotr will resume starting a Dead Aim.


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 14, 2005)

Normand feels a hot stabbing pain in his chest, just under his left arm. This time there’s no relieving endorphin rush – the pain is excruciating, bringing on a wave of nausea, and Normand feels his side drenched with warm blood as he prepares to displace. Normand: Damage 9.

Start of round 21. Pyotr’s shot kicks up sand directly in front of the machine gun. As he settles in to draw a bead on the gunner again, the Russians sees the loader pointing in his direction. The barrel of the machine gun swings his way.

“Now! Go!” exclaims Sgt. Neumann, springing up from among the rocks and scrambling across the desert toward the limestone outcrop. Gonzalez leaps up to follow, clutching his rifle in one hand and holding his helmet tight to his head with the other. The MG-34 swings back to the running legionnaires, scattering bullets across the desert around the retreating men. The _fellaghas_’ rifles add to the din, the rounds chasing the scrambling legionnaires racing for the sheltering hill.

On the hill Cpl. Lavareaux exchanges the MAT-49’s empty magazine for a fresh one. “Covering fire!” he orders, firing a long burst at the fells in the gully, and Marcel and Berg both fire their rifles at the running, diving insurgents. Among the rocks downslope to the north, Duval gives the same order to Vidal, his MAT-49 clattering as well.


----------



## Barak (Apr 14, 2005)

"Merde, merde, merde!  It hurts.."

With one hand clenching his rifle, and the other one pressed hard against his bleeding wound, Normand runs heedlessly towards the next hide-out, hoping to reach it without more lead to carry.


OOC:
Full out run..  Not sure how far the next rocks are, but if I can reach them, I'll drop prone as a free action.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Apr 14, 2005)

Pyotr sends a silent prayer to someone as he watches the barrel of that death giver swing towards him. _They spotted me!_ Hearing his friend Normand cry out steeled his nerves however and Pyotr keeps his rifle on target, believing in the rocks of Mother Earth to stop those rounds coming his way. Then he sees the weapon point away and start belching flame and death towards his comrades. _Oh no you don't._ Pyotr's eyes stared directly into the chest of the one manning the machine. _Come on sweetheart, we have to do this._ Pyotr pulls the trigger. Seeing the shot go wide, Pyotr prepares to move. Those _fells_ are too dug in for him to hit from here. 

Finish Dead Aim and fire. -4 range, +2 dex, +2 Dead Aim

To Hit: 5

I don't think a hero point will help that one....


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 15, 2005)

Marcel lifts his rifle once again, taking careful aim at the fells. He squeezes the trigger slowly, rather than jerking it like on his previous shots, and it pays off with an excellent shot.









*OOC:*


 Attack roll is a 20! Threat roll: 9, Damage: 13

I think is the end of my magazine, so Marcel uses his move action to reload.


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 19, 2005)

The legionnaires loose a torrent of fire on the _fellaghas_ in the gully as Normand, Gonzalez, and Neumann fall back from their advance position. Marcel fires at one of the insurgents, an Arab in fatigues with a rifle in his hands, sees the man collapse to the gravel of the streambed – Berg’s shot also finds its target. Vidal fires as well, but the _fellagha_ drops prone at the moment he squeezes the trigger, and he works the bolt to chamber another round. Ranged attack: 14.

Start of round 22. As Pyotr rises to retreat, he sees the machine gun once again turn his way. This time the barrel spits fire and lead at the Russian _légionnaire_. Pyotr: Reflex save, DC 15 – no cover bonus.

Normand, Neumann, and Gonzalez race across the desert toward the sheltering hill, bullets snapping around them as they flee. Seconds seem like minutes until they reach the base of the outcrop where the other legionnaires are firing now to cover Pyotr’s retreat. Neumann, panting and scowling, somehow manages to get out the words, “Kerenin...cover...fire,” as he drops to one knee facing the _fellaghas_ from the bottom of the slope.

On the hill Lavareaux’s submachine gun chatters, as does Duval’s downslope to the north – _fellaghas_ cling to the floor of the gully, unable to advance through the fire. Over the din Duval yells to Vidal, “If they come up this gully to our right, we’re in position to enfilade their advance. Keep your eyes open!” Vidal nods as he fires again. Ranged attack: 5. Again the terrain works against him as he racks the old rifle’s bolt.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Apr 19, 2005)

Pyotr quickly gets to his feet and upon seeing his comrades at the gathering place, he decides to go there himself. Taking off in a sprint, Pyotr rushes towards them, his footsteps followed by machine gun rounds tearing the ground up around his heels.


Reflex Save and Action Point: 13+4= 17


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 19, 2005)

Marcel drops to a prone position. _What was it Duval said in training? Stay low, it gives the bad guys less to shoot at and helps your aim,_ Marcel reflected. _If I'm going to shot, might as well not get shot in return._

In a good mood despite the circumstance, still riding the emotional high of his last shot, he settles down and aims carefully at one of the fells. _Here we go..._









*OOC:*


Attack roll is a 6







"Lavareaux! Berg! What's next?"


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 20, 2005)

Marcel misses as do Berg and Vidal, but the legionnaires’ fire has brought the advance in the gully to a halt for the moment. Vidal: Ranged attack 3. A few of the fells, like the one killed by Marcel, lie dead in the streambed – others are cowering, seeking cover from the edge of the gully or among stands of brush. One breaks and runs for the rear.

Not all of the _fellaghas_ are stopped however. A dozen insurgents on the other side of the gully break into a run, quickly moving toward the northern flank of the hill occupied by the legionnaires. Running fells are at C6, moving eastward.

Others continue to keep up their own fire at the paratroopers. Even as the burst from the machine gun misses, rifle bullets continue to snap around Pyotr. He barely feels the tug as a round passes through the shoulders of his smock. Pyotr: Damage 2 – hardly seems worth the effort...

"Lavareaux! Berg! What's next?" asks Marcel. “Neumann’s got wounded – go check on them!” the _caporal-chef_ replies.

Vidal hears voices coming from the handset of the radio clipped to the shoulder of his smock. _“Juliet 4, this is Tango 81, distance 15km on vector 245.”_ The voice is calm, almost detached – the sound of the jet engine in the background is distinct. _“ETA one minute.”_

End of round 22.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 20, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> “Neumann’s got wounded – go check on them!” the _caporal-chef_ replies.




Marcel nods his agreement and starts moving towards Neumann's position, keeping his head as low as possible as he runs. When he arrives, he calls out to the group. 

"Anyone in worse shape than the others?"









*OOC:*


 I'm not sure how long it will take to get to Neumann, looks pretty close on the map but I'm having a mind blank regarding the scale.


----------



## Barak (Apr 20, 2005)

Continuing to jog towards the dubious cover of the nearby rocks, Normand hear Marcel's words.



			
				Marcel said:
			
		

> "Anyone in worse shape than the others?"




Turning his head briefly in his direction, Normand is grinning, but his face is deathly pale.

"Ya looked out theyre layteley, mon?  White the nomber of fells outta theyre, I'd say we all be in preytty bad shape!"

Unlike previously, his words are fairly dripping with a thick Marseilles' accent, and his eyes are pretty wide, surprisingly not with fear but something resembling more...  Excitment?

Reaching the rocks, Normand drops to the ground, with a groan of pain.  Shaking his head, he looks in the direction of the enemy, sizing them up, and wondering what to do next.


OOC
Move to cover, and drop prone.


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 21, 2005)

Pyotr’s mad dash carries him across the desert to the base of the hill as Normand, Neumann, and Gonzalez join Marcel in the cover of the rocks at the crest. Lavareaux and Berg continue to provide covering fire as the _fellaghas_ in the gully press forward: one squad breaks out of the streambed, moving toward the rocky position abandoned by Pyotr just moments ago while another continues its orderly advance along the gully as their comrades provide covering fire of their own, the bullets crackling around the legionnaires.

Duval grabs Vidal’s shoulder and points – across the gully to the north one of the _fellagha_ squads breaks into a charge across the desert, moving on the legionnaires’ north flank. Duval’s submachine gun and Vidal’s rifle fire on the fells – faintly above the din the radioman hears the spotter’s voice from the handset, _“Tango 81, Juliet 4, I copy your last. Forward observer is Hourglass.”_

End of round 23. The attached map show your positions at the beginning of the next round.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Apr 22, 2005)

The wound on Pyotr's shoulder was going to have friends soon if he didn't get his behind up that hill. Scrambling to the top, he says, "I can't seem to get a bead on that gunner. I'm going to try from up here.". True to his words, Pyotr attempts to find a hiding place in the rocks.

Hide check: 18


----------



## Barak (Apr 22, 2005)

Normand has an inkling that there won't be much more retreating possible.  They have pretty much reached the last good defensive position, and with the fells fanning out like that...

_Well, not much sense holding anythng back now...  Extra bullets won't help me if I'd dead._

And so, raising himself up slightly, he unloads his weapon in the general direction of the nearest enemies..


OOC:
Suppressing fire on D4..  Not 100% sure on range, will roll it as -4, adjust as necessary
to-hit:5
Well there goes 5 bullets...


----------



## знаток (Apr 23, 2005)

Vidal fell into firing aside Duval like a child following the example of his father.  With the pressure becoming greater after their short-lived display of promise, he was suddenly subconsciously searching for a root of stability in the impending chaos.  

Attack: 11


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 23, 2005)

*Marcel Fortier*



			
				Barak said:
			
		

> Turning his head briefly in his direction, Normand is grinning, but his face is deathly pale.
> 
> "Ya looked out theyre layteley, mon?  White the nomber of fells outta theyre, I'd say we all be in preytty bad shape!"
> 
> Unlike previously, his words are fairly dripping with a thick Marseilles' accent, and his eyes are pretty wide, surprisingly not with fear but something resembling more...  Excitement?




Marcels eyes narrow as he approaches his fellow Frenchman, confused at his sudden lapse into the thick accent of his home. When he sees the sheer volume of blood, though, his expression quickly changes.

"Normand! Stop firing and get on the ground. I need you to stay still!"

Marcel squeezes off one more shot at the fells, then reloads his rifle as Normand fires. Once the rifle is loaded, he sets it aside on the ground and takes out the much-depleted medical kit. _We will have to make do..._ Lifting the bleeding man's shirt to see the wound, Marcel grimaces with concern and starts doing what he can to stop the bleeding and get Normand fit to move.









*OOC:*


 If I understand correctly, Marcel will fire in the same round as Normand, then use his move action to reload.

Attack roll: 8

Treat Injury: 13

We will try again next round...


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 24, 2005)

Pyotr settles in among the rocks, his eyes hunting for the machine gun among the _fellaghas_ scrambling along the streambed. He spots the gunner with the MG-34 in his hands, advancing among his comrades, followed closely by the loader.

Another section of fells leaves the cover of the gully, dashing across the desert to the rocks where the legionnaires once hid. Normand sees them rushing across the sand and sprays lead, emptying his magazine – Marcel also lets off a shot, but the insurgents are undeterred as they take up a position in the cover provided by the exposed limestone. Sgt. Neumann grabs the hesitating Gonzalez by the back of his smock and gestures at the _fellaghas_ – “Shoot, you swine!” the German roars.

Lavareaux and Berg continue to fire at the _fellaghas_ in the gully as they advance closer and closer to the legionnaires' position. The fells fire is sporadic now as they concentrate on closing the distance to the outnumbered paratroopers.

Vidal and Duval let fly at the fellaghas charging across the desert as they storm toward the gully. Vidal’s shot misses but the MAT-49 in the jumpmaster’s hands finds a target, dropping an insurgent to the sand as they press forward. As Vidal works the bolt of the MAS-36, he is startled by a loud blast, followed by screams – a grenade explodes among the _fellaghas_ as they surge into the streambed. At that moment Vidal catches sight of Willi Dinter, hiding among the bushes, readying another grenade as the surprised fells falter. End of round 24

At the beginning of round 25, the fells in F4 are 220’ from Normand and Marcel. The machine gunner is among the fells in D4 – the range is 330’ from Pyotr and these fells did not fall prone at the end of their move, eschewing the cover provided by the gully. The fells in D7 are 120’ from Vidal – they also did not fall prone.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 25, 2005)

Marcel lets out a short whoop as he hears Dinter's grenade go off. 

"Oui! Show them how it is done, Willi!"


----------



## Barak (Apr 25, 2005)

Normand looks at Marcel, and smiles.  

"Well, hurry up, Marcel.  I need to reload!"


OOC
Will let Marcel look at me or whatever.   And if I have time, will reload.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Apr 25, 2005)

Pyotr decides not to take any more chances. That machine gun spells death for him and his comrades if it gets set up again. Being careful not to give away his new position, Pyotr sights in the advancing gunner. For a moment, the din of his companions gunfire and that of the _fells_ disappeared while his vision narrowed on the one with the big gun. "You are mine, _tovarisch_," Pyotr whispered. 

Starting Dead Aim on the machine gunner.


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 27, 2005)

Marcel tears the side of Normand’s jump smock to access the wound. What he sees doesn’t look good – a hole bubbling with frothy blood.

Marcel attempts to place an occlusive dressing over the wound, but Normand’s squirming as he reloads his rifle, and the sudden blast of Dinter’s grenade, distract the medic.


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 29, 2005)

Pyotr follows the ALN gunner as he jogs up the gully, then drops to the ground again. As the Russian fixes his target through the iron sights of the MAS-49/56, the MG-34 clatters, spouting its deadly fire at the legionnaires. The bullets spatter the rocks around Lavareaux and Berg as they fire on the advancing _fellaghas_ in the streambed.

At the south end of the hill, Neumann and Gonzalez shoot at the fells among the rocks to the west – the insurgents return fire, the bullets snapping over the heads of the four legionnaires or exploding in showers of sand and dust as Normand reloads and Marcel attempts to close the wound in the big Frenchman’s side. The German sergeant glances across the small hill and shouts over the din, “Mador, move north! North!”

Beyond the north end of the hill, Vidal and Duval pour fire on the _fellaghas_ advancing along the gully. The insurgents are scant yards from Dinter as he readies another grenade. Vidal fires but the shot goes wide of the mark – Duval has no such trouble as two quick bursts from his submachine gun drop one of the fells in his tracks and send another diving for cover. Vidal: ranged attack 2. Before the surprised _fellaghas_ can recover, Dinter’s second grenade lands in their midst. Again there is an explosion followed by cries of pain. Three of the surviving fells scatter, but two remain, one cringing on the ground, another coolly whipping his machine pistol around in the direction of the German legionnaire. The MP-40 rattles, the rounds narrowly missing Dinter as he reaches for his rifle, his grenades expended.

Faintly through the gunfire and the explosions as he quickly reloads his rifle with his last magazine, Vidal hears a voice on the radio. _“Hourglass, this is Tango 81 approaching from your northwest, how do you read?”_ End of round 25

At the beginning of round 26, the fells in F4 are 220’ from Normand and Marcel. The machine gunner is among the fells in D4 – the range decreases to 300’ from Pyotr but the fells have a cover advantage again as they fall prone at the end of their move. The fell with the MP-40 in D7, closest to Dinter, is 120’ from Vidal – he also did not fall prone. There is one fell lying prone behind a bush, and three running away – all are marked with the letter F.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 29, 2005)

Marcel places a hand on Normand's shoulder, holding him firmly in place.

"Normand, je jure, if you move this time I will shove my foot in that wound!" he says in frustration. Taking another look at the damage, he once again tries to stop the bleeding and get Normand ready to fight.

ooc: Treat Injury check 17, healing 3 hp damage.


----------



## Barak (Apr 30, 2005)

Just before Marcel puts his hands on him, Normand was starting to get up.  Grinning foolishly at his companion, he calls out to Neumann.

"Désolé sarge, the doc here is keeping me from following orders."


OOC
Well, I'm just gonna let the doc work his magic, then.  Feet, after all, are very unsanitary.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 30, 2005)

Barak said:
			
		

> "Désolé sarge, the doc here is keeping me from following orders."




"Just... another... moment..."

Marcel works furiously on the wound, pressing his fingers hard against the edge of the ragged flesh. He wraps one of the larger bandages around the damage and tapes it tightly.

"Allright, Normand. That's the best I can do right now."

He stands, grabbing his rifle from the ground as he rises.


----------



## знаток (May 1, 2005)

As Vidal's final 36 magazine snaps into place, he responds to the pilot loudly enough for Sergeant Duval to hear.  "Roger, Tango 81.  I copy your approach from the northwest.  Be advised that we have friendlies in the gully adjacent to the hilltop.  Your safest targets are the three platoons in the gully, loosely grouped about two to three hundred feet northwest of the signal panel.  See if you can locate that damned machine-gunner!"


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (May 2, 2005)

Pyotr swore as the _fell_ with the machine gun dropped to the ground. He began to wonder if they had psychic powers or something. Clearing his head of random thoughts, Pyotr returned to facing down the now prone man. Taking a quick breath, he pulled the trigger of his rifle. With the gunfire, Pyotr couldn't tell if he hit or missed, but he didn't see the tell-tale puff of smoke from a missed shot. Not wanting to celebrate too early, he readied for another shot. 

Finish Dead Aim to shoot with -4 range, +2 dex, +2 dead aim for +0 even + an action point
To Hit: 16

If Hits: 12


----------



## The Shaman (May 3, 2005)

The MG-34 falls silent after Pyotr’s shot, the gunner slumped over the butt of the gun, motionless. The loader at first recoils in surprise, then attempts to free the gun from the dead _fellagha_’s hands.

The exchange of gunfire continues as the fells among the rocks and in the gully continue trying to keep the legionnaires pinned down as their comrades move closer along the streambed – the rounds whiz past or ricochet off the rocks with a whine. The sections advancing along the gully are only a couple of hundred feet from the extended line of paratroopers now.

On the far right flank, Duval fires at the _fellagha_ with the submachine gun in front of Dinter – the blasts from the MAT-49 tear into the Arab and he crashes to the ground. Dinter waves his thanks weakly to the _sergent-chef_. 

Above the din Vidal hears the fighter pilot’s steady voice over the radio. _“Understood, Hourglass. We’re going to need you to mark your line with smoke then advise the distance and bearing of the target from your position. Be advised,”_ he continues, _“we are low on fuel and may only be able to give you a couple of passes, acknowledge?”_ End of round 26.

At the beginning of round 27, the fells in F4 are still 220’ from Normand and Marcel and maintain a harassing fire at the legionnaires. The section with the now-silenced machine gun is still prone in D4, 300’ from Pyotr – they are also firing at the legionnaires on the hill. The two sections advancing along the gully through D6 are now 300’ from Lavareaux and Berg and 200’ from Vidal and Duval – they are not firing as they advance, instead continuing to make short runs and use the cover of the gully to close the distance to the paras’ position. The lone fell remaining in D7, closest to Dinter, is lying prone behind a bush 120’ from Vidal.


----------



## Barak (May 3, 2005)

While Normand knows full well that, for some reason, sergeant Neumann wants him to move out north, he's not really eager to do so at this point.  Surprisingly, he feels pretty darn good, but he suspects that another bullet would change that pretty quick, and with the fire currently aimed at their position, he doesn't really like his chances of making it should he just get up and run.

_Let's try to get them to slow down a little bit first.._

And so, aiming as best as he can under the circumstances, he depresses the trigger, letting out a stream of bullets in their direction.


OOC
Suppressing fire on square F4, so at -4 for distance, I believe.
to-hit:6
Darn it..


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (May 4, 2005)

Pyotr silently celebrates his shot, but not long, as he spots the ammo carrier going for the machine gun. _Oh no you don't._ Letting loose with whatever ammo he had left in this clip,  Pyotr decides to make sure this group of _fells_ keep their heads down. Unfortunately, the shots go wide and do little more than scare the dirt off the ground.


Covering fire on D4... Range -4, Dex +2. 

Shooting: 0
Are you kidding me?


----------



## Bobitron (May 5, 2005)

"Sgt. Neumann! You want me to look at that, or will you be okay for a bit?" He gestures toward his shoulder.

Marcel raises his rifle again, firing at the distant fells.

ooc: Attack roll 11 (15-4 for range). I can't imagine that hitting...


----------



## знаток (May 6, 2005)

Vidal panics for a moment when reminded of the smoke signal.  When he remembers that he actually _had_ planned for it, he collects himself enough to respond and act...nerves still a little off-balance.  "Roger, Tango," he says into the handset.  "Message acknowledged...deploying smoke now." 
He finds the smoke canister and removes the pin, tossing it a few meters to his right toward Dinter and Martinez in the gully.  "Tango 81, this is Hourglass.  Smoke has been deployed."  He looks over the rocks at the fells in the gully to verify their position and movement, relaying the information to the pilot.

I thought I remembered us talking about having the smoke, but couldn't find where.  I'm assuming with this post that Vidal does have what he needs, so just let me know if this isn't the case.


----------



## The Shaman (May 6, 2005)

“Sgt. Neumann! You want me to look at that, or will you be okay for a bit?” Marcel shouts to the German NCO above the torrent of fire.

“Go!” Neumann replies through clenched teeth as he continues to shoot at the _fellaghas_ among the rocks. “Support the north flank!”

The machine gun loader pries the MG-34 from the dead gunner’s hands as Pyotr’s bullets scatter harmlessly. The _fellagha_ joins his section mates as they leapfrog forward, drawing closer to the legionnaires again as the other sections continue to provide covering fire.

To the north, Vidal’s grenade sputters to life, spewing a cloud of purple smoke where it was tossed in the streambed. A glance upward reveals that the spotter plane has moved off, clearing the way for the incoming fighters.

Suddenly the world around Vidal and Duval explodes as the _fellaghas_ just west of their position open fire _en masse_ on the radioman and the _sergent-chef_. Vidal feels a sharp blow to the head accompanied by a loud clang as a bullet strikes his helmet. Vidal: Damage 12 – make a Cool check (DC 15 Will save with +1 bonus – reflects +3 Military starting occupation bonus, -2 penalty for damage taken). End of round 27.

At the beginning of round 28, the fells in F4 are still 220’ from Normand and Marcel and maintain a harassing fire at the legionnaires. The section with the now-silenced machine gun is moving in D5, 280’ from Pyotr – they are leap-frogging forward, ending their move prone. The two sections in D6 are 300’ from Lavareaux and Berg and 200’ from Vidal and Duval – they opened fire at Vidal and Duval in this round.


----------



## Barak (May 6, 2005)

Normand realizes too late that his aim was quite off on his last spread of bullets.  

_Merde, merde, merde!  They won't back off if they think I can't hit the broad side of a barn._

Trying to aim a bit better, Normand empties the rest of his clip in the same direction.


OOC
Still suppression fire on F4:6
Argh.  With this roller, rolls and results are inversed.  I thought I had a result of 7 (really had a result of 5) so I added a hero point.  Of course, I rolled a 1 on the hero point, so it mattrs little anyway..  Results are, I spent a hero point..  And missed.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (May 8, 2005)

Pyotr, swearing in every language he knows, tries hard not to stand up and run for the machine gun. That thing would do wonders in the hands of one of his comrades. Quickly dismissing that thought and one of tossing a grenade that far, he reloads his rifle, not caring how many rounds are left in his current clip. At this point, Pyotr figures better safe than sorry. He then takes a potshot at the one with the machine gun. 


Range -4, Dex +2

To Hit: 6

So much for that sniper bit, eh?


----------



## Bobitron (May 8, 2005)

Marcel snaps a quick salute at Neumann, never taking his eyes off of the blood seeping through his unifrom. _That is one tough bastard_, he thinks as he turns.

Moving as low to the ground as possible to take advantage of the brush and rocks, he fires at the squads still advancing on his comrades to the north.

ooc: Not sure of the range, Shaman. Could you adjust this down as needed?

Attack roll: 3

Not as though it is going to come close anyhow...


----------



## The Shaman (May 12, 2005)

Pyotr and Normand each blast away at the _fellaghas_ in the hope of driving them back. Among the rocks to the west the fells continue to return the fire of the legionnaires on the hill while in the gully the last section moves into position along the edge of the streambed – Pyotr notes that the loader, now replacement gunner, is setting up the machine gun once again.

“Gott verdammen Sie, Mador!” Sgt. Neumann yells as he switches to the Mauser once again. “Gehen sie jetzt!” He doesn’t seem to notice that he’s no longer giving orders in French.

Marcel fires his rifle than rises from his place in the rocks, carefully ducking while bullets whiz past as he moves toward Berg and Lavareaux. He passes behind Pyotr and sees the fells massed in the streambed beyond, firing away at the legionnaires to the north. As Marcel advances, he notices that Berg is not moving, his body twisted at an odd angle on the rocks.

There’s a roaring in Vidal’s ears, white noise that mutes the noise of the battle, and he feels like he’s spinning, the world out of focus before his eyes. He hears both Sgt. Duval and the radio, but the sounds are indistinct, as if coming from far away. Vidal: Cool check 10 – he is stunned for one round. End of round 28.

At the beginning of round 29, the fells in F4 are still 220’ from Normand and maintain a harassing fire at the legionnaires. The section with the now-silenced machine gun is moving in D5, 280’ from Pyotr and Marcel – they end their move prone. The two sections in D6 are 300’ from Lavareaux and Berg and 200’ from Vidal and Duval – they fired on all four legionnaires along the north end of Hill 662 in this round.


----------



## Barak (May 12, 2005)

Neumann said:
			
		

> “Gott verdammen Sie, Mador!” ...  “Gehen sie jetzt!"




"Damn it sir, I don't speak kraut!"

Normand is pretty sure Neumann was simply telling him once more to move north, but he's sort of glad the order came in german, as he can pretend to have no clue what was said.  And with the fire coming in on his position, he isn't very hot to the idea of leaving his current position.  So instead he reloads his weapon, _Oh crap, my last magazine!_, and fires again towards those who are firing upon him.


OOC
Reload weapon
Suppression fire on F4, -4 for range: 3

Geeeeeez.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (May 15, 2005)

Pyotr sees what he already knew would happen. The loader was going to try and use the machine gun himself. Pyotr quickly wondered how many of the rest of the group he would have to kill until that gun was permanently silenced. Steeling himself, he fired another shot at the loader-turned-gunner. 

 -4 range, +2 dex. Shaman, how many rounds do I have left in this clip? 

To Hit: 0

Is it me, or are we all beginning to seriously dislike this new dice roller?


----------



## The Shaman (May 16, 2005)

Pyotr fires at the new gunner, but the _fellagha_ seems unfazed as he squeezes off a short burst from the MG-34 at Marcel. The bullets ping off the rocks behind Marcel as he moves toward Berg, crashing down on the ground next to the German legionnaire. In an instant he knows the story – a gaping hole where Berg’s right eye had been, blood and tissue and bone fragments deflected downward onto his neck and shoulder by the pierced helmet as the rifle round exited Berg’s head.

Marcel hears Lavareaux’s voice. “Take his grenades,” the Picard corporal says simply as bullets snap above the legionnaires. “They’re moving on our flank.”

Neumann mutters something incoherent, but the murderous look in his eye as he glares at Normand says it all. “Move to the _caporal_ now!” he says darkly, his accent thick but his words clear. He points at Lavareaux to the north. Around them the _fellaghas_’ bullets buzz through the air.

Slowly the world returns to focus for Vidal, the roaring in his ears diminishing to a ringing. He reaches up to the side of his head absently, pulls back fingers pink with blood and sweat. The sound of the radio cuts into his reverie. _“Hourglass, Tango 81 - confirm target coordinates. Have you marked your line?”_

Vidal: Navigate or Knowledge (military science) check – which ever is higher - +2 synergy bonus if five ranks in both. End of round 29.

At the beginning of round 30, the fells in F4 are still 220’ from Normand and maintain a harassing fire at the legionnaires. The section with the machine gun is in D5, 280’ from Pyotr and Marcel – they are prone in the gully as they fire at Pyotr, Marcel, and Lavareaux. The two sections in D6 are 300’ from Lavareaux and Berg and 200’ from Vidal and Duval – they fired on all four legionnaires along the north end of Hill 662 in this round.

Pyotr must reload in his turn – it’s a move action so he can still fire. You can still use the other dice roller if you prefer.


----------



## Barak (May 16, 2005)

"Aye aye sir!"

Normand grins to himself as he eyes the fells.

_i only have about five bullets left anyway, might as well move._

Waiting for a pause between two bullets, he rises and jogs towards the corporal.


OOC
Get up and move towards Lavareaux...


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (May 16, 2005)

_You're not aiming Pyotr, you are just shooting._ The words from his old commander echoed in his head. _Shut up, I know what I'm doing._ The clicking sound from his rifle told him otherwise. Another clip had been used up. Quickly reloading, he put the new gunner in his sights again. _I wish I had my other girl with me._ "Don't get shy on me now, girl, we still have work to do." Pyotr patted his weapon. The first round from the new clip left the rifle. 

 Range -4, dex+2, plus action point. I believe that's three I've used so far. 

To Hit: 17

Damage if Hits: 8

I would try the other one again, but I can't seem to load the page. I keep getting the Error 1500 message saying it isn't there.


----------



## Bobitron (May 18, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> The bullets ping off the rocks behind Marcel as he moves toward Berg, crashing down on the ground next to the German legionnaire. In an instant he knows the story – a gaping hole where Berg’s right eye had been, blood and tissue and bone fragments deflected downward onto his neck and shoulder by the pierced helmet as the rifle round exited Berg’s head.
> 
> Marcel hears Lavareaux’s voice. “Take his grenades,” the Picard corporal says simply as bullets snap above the legionnaires. “They’re moving on our flank.”




Marcel's eyes go wide when he sees the ghastly wound to Berg's head. Making the sign of a cross over his chest, he complies with Lavareaux’s command, searching through the dead German's pouches for the grenades. 

ooc: I assume this is a full round action? If not, I will continue to move to a safer position back to Pyotr and Lavareaux.


----------



## The Shaman (May 18, 2005)

Fumbling for the handset, Vidal gives the pilot the vector and distance to the section in the gully where the machine gunner lies in wait. “Look for purple smoke – repeat purple smoke – at the north end of our position,” he finishes. Vidal: Navigate 21 (take 10).

Pyotr sees the replacement gunner grab at his chest as the sniper’s bullet finds its mark. The _fellagha_ lets go of the MG-34, lying on the ground with both hands over the wound. The gun, for the moment, is silenced.

Normand scrambles over the rocks, following Marcel’s path, bullets snapping around him. He can see the fells in the streambed more clearly now – as he watches the leading group of _fellaghas_ rises from the ground and hustles east along the gully.

Vidal hears Sgt. Duval’s voice as bullets whiz past. “Are you okay?” he asks. Without waiting for an answer, he continues. “Stay down and save your ammo, radio,” he orders. Both men press themselves as close to the ground as possible.

Marcel rummages through the dead _légionnaire_’s pouches, finds both of Berg’s grenades. Looking up again he too sees the fells advancing along the streambed. The remaining sections continue to pour fire on the legionnaires huddled atop the hill. End of round 30.

At the beginning of round 31, the section with the (now silenced) machine gun is in D5, 280’ from Pyotr, Normand, and Marcel – the fells are prone in the gully as they fire at Pyotr, Normand, Marcel, and Lavareaux. The section lying prone in D6 is 250’ from Lavareaux and Marcel and 200’ from Vidal and Duval – they fired on all four legionnaires along the north end of Hill 662 in this round. The section moving from D6 into D7 is 230’ from Marcel and Lavareaux and 160’ from Vidal and Duval – they do not fall prone but rather remain on the move.


----------



## знаток (May 18, 2005)

Vidal slumps down against the rocks facing northeast, performing a deliberate mental check of his motor skills...head to toe.  Noting that everything seems okay, he carefully peers over the rocks and up the hill to regain his situational awareness.  He notices Fortier rummaging hastily through Berg's equipment, and his heart sinks noticeably - his sense hope following shortly thereafter.  Evaluating the possibilities, he concludes that Berg must be dead rather than incapacitated, else Fortier would be tending to his injuries.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (May 18, 2005)

A small sense of relief passed over Pyotr as the second gunner went down. Quickly looking over the battlefield, Pyotr wondered if it were feasible for them to try and get to the machine gun. Most of the enemy were in the gully advancing towards their front, while a smaller group was still hiding in the rocks to the left of him. 

Then Pyotr remembered something. Supposedly some aircraft were on the way. If he even tried to go down there, he would be in their line of effect. Shaking his head, Pyotr simply watched the now vacant machine gun, deciding to save his bullets for the next _fell_ that wanted to try his luck with him. 

Pyotr is simply waiting this round, trying to catch his breath.


----------



## Barak (May 19, 2005)

Normand almost lets out a burst from his rifle towards the moving fells, but then he remembers that he only has half a magazine remaining, and no spare ones.  

_Better keep those bullets, you never know._

So instead, he simply hunkers down next to his companions, and mutters.

"Join the legion, see some country, they said.  Sure.  Damn recruiters."


----------



## Bobitron (May 19, 2005)

Marcel moves back to Lavareaux's position, handing the grenades over to the veteran. He then drops into a prone position and looks for a good shot on the fells in the streambed.

"Ahhh... sir? You want me to check that out now?" he asks, looking at Lavareaux's bloodied fatigues once more.


----------



## The Shaman (May 19, 2005)

As Pytor studies the _fellaghas_’ movements, he sees the loader hunker down as low as possible behind the edge of the gully, then pull the machine gun to him. The barrel trains on the legionnaires to the Russian’s right.

Normand reaches Lavareaux’s position as ordered. The _caporal-chef_ glances at him as says, “Stay low, _costaud_.” Normand hears the pain in the Picard’s voice.

Marcel approaches and offers Lavareaux the grenades scavenged from the dead legionnaire. The _caporal-chef_ shakes his head and pats his MAT-49. “Keep ‘em. Just try not to blow us up, _oui_?”

"Ahhh... sir? You want me to check that out now?" Marcel asks, looking at the bloodied legionnaire. Lavareaux shakes his head as a bullet ricochets off a rock, scattering dust and fragments over both men. “If we hold them off, there will be time after. If not, it won’t matter.”

As the _fellaghas_ advance through the streambed, Sgt. Duval turns to Vidal. “Listen up! They’re going to come through our smoke. Throw your grenade as soon as they move into the open, before they get in these rocks, then shoot the survivors. Understood?” the jumpmaster orders. Sgt. Duval used his Tactical Aid ability this round – Vidal gets a +1 to hit on his attack rolls for the next three rounds.

The leading _fellaghas_ hustling along the gully disappear behind the cloud of purple smoke to the north of Vidal and Duval. The legionnaires atop the hill watch as another section rises from the ground and begins its advance on the flank as well as the rest of the _katiba_ continues to fire from the cover of the gully.

Above the sound of the _fellaghas_’ fire comes a shrill whistle from somewhere down in the gully.

End of round 32. Spot and Listen checks from everyone for round 33, please.


----------



## Bobitron (May 19, 2005)

Marcel grins at the caporal-chef's comments, even though it isn't really said with much humour. Dropping prone, he sets the two grenades carefully down by his side, aims patiently down his rifle, and squeezes off a shot...

ooc: attack roll is a 4

...sending a round high over the heads of the advancing insurgents.

ooc: Spot check 22 (!), Listen check 8.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (May 19, 2005)

_You must be joking._ Pyotr grinned a half smile as he sighted in the wounded gunner dragging the machine gun towards him. _I guess one round didn't help him learn his lesson. _Getting a bead on the wounded man, Pyotr pulled the trigger. Unfortunately, a sudden shrill whistle didn't allow him to see if the round hit or not. 

-4 range, +2 dex

To Hit: 16

Damage if Hits: 8

8 rounds remaining in clip

That's what I'm talking about... 

Listen: 16
Spot: 20


----------



## Barak (May 20, 2005)

Hunkering down next to his officer, Normand speaks out loudly, wanting to make sure anyone nearby hears him.

"I'm afraid I was pretty free with my munitions, captain, and have but 5 bullets remaining.  Anyone who didn't get as many chances to fire, keep me in mind, will you?"

He then takes aim on the closest fell he can see, and fires yet another of his bullets.


OOC
Not sure how far the closest fells are, but I believe they are at a distance to cause a -4 penalty..  If I'm wrong, please adjust accordingly.
to-hit:4

Well, so much for _that_ 


Listen =17
Spot =10


----------



## знаток (May 22, 2005)

Vidal listens closely to Sergeant Duval, intent on catching all the details of his instructions.  "Got it, Sergeant."  He pulls the dusty grenade from its pouch and readies it as he peers through the purple smoke, each shadow boosting his adrenaline another notch.  

Spot:  18
Listen:  5


----------



## The Shaman (May 23, 2005)

After wriggling into a small gap in the stream bank, the gunner presents even less of a target, and Pyotr sees his shot kick up sand where the _fellagha_’s body should be. However, it becomes immediately apparent that while the gunner’s new position gives him additional cover, he can’t see the legionnaires very well either as his first short burst passes harmlessly overhead.

The insistent trill of the whistle cuts through the desert air, and with a roar some two dozen _fellaghas_ charge the north end of the hill. Some race through the smoke toward Vidal and Duval – others break out of the gully in a mad dash for the rocks. The legionnaires can see the _fellaghas_’ faces now, a mixture of fury and fear on each countenance, their guns held at the ready as they advance.

Somewhere above the clattering of the machine gun, the crack of the rifles, and the yells of the charging _fellaghas_, the legionnaires hear the faint roar of jet engines over the desert.

End of round 32.

For the start of round 33, range from the legionnaires in G6/7 (Marcel, Normand, and Lavareaux) to the ALN section in E6 is 210’ (-4 to hit) and to the ALN section in E7 is 160’ (-2 to hit). Vidal can fire or toss his grenade at the fells in E7 at any range between 50’ and 30’, depending on how close he wants the fells to get.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (May 23, 2005)

Pyotr watched as the loader-turned-gunner tried to fire another burst over their heads. Sighing his frustration, he spotted the score of _fells_ headed up the other side of the hill coming for him. _That whistle must have been the order to rush._ Pyotr's previous orders were to take out any commanders. The one with the whistle would have to be him. Quickly deciding that the wounded gunner was temporarily just a nuisance, Pyotr adjusted his position so that he could get a good view of the _fells_ coming through the purple smoke. A tiny glint of metal caught his eye. That would be the one with the whistle. Lining the man up in his rifle's sights, he took a deep breath. 

Taking a move action to pick out the whistler and another to start Dead Aim...


----------



## Barak (May 23, 2005)

Hearing the whistle, Normand figures that something very bad must be about to happen.  Peering up, he sees the fells starting a mad rush.

_Et Merde.  I -knew- I should have kept more bullets!_

Knowing he's too far for his grenades to be effective, and that he doesn't have enough bullets left for a burst, he does the only thing he can do, and try to shoot one of the closest fells.


OOC
Shoot at a fell in E7 at -2 to-hit: 12
darn, I'm using an action point! +2 which makes 14.  That -better- hit!
Damage:You must be kidding me.  3 points of damage.


----------



## Bobitron (May 23, 2005)

Marcel hears the whistle and peeks above what little cover the brush and rocks of the desolate landscape can provide. Seeing the surge of troops moving towards the legionnares, he sighs and falls back to prone. Setting his rifle down at his side carefully, he digs into the pocket of his fatigues. _I need to do something to boost the spirits of the men,_ he thinks.

"For France! Do not give up hope, mon amis, the anges de vengance are quickly approaching!"

He raises the penny whistle to his lips and takes a deep breath. As loudly as he can, he starts playing "La Marseillaise", the marching song that many would like to see made France's national anthem. The sweet trill of the whistle rises above even the crack of the rifles and the stuttering rattle of the automatics.

ooc: Use Marcel's Coordinate ability (Charismatic, add +1 to attack rolls and skill checks for 3 rounds if Marcel can make a Charisma check at DC10), rolling a freaking 3. Dude, this roller is awful.


----------



## знаток (May 24, 2005)

After seeing the charge of the fells through the smoke, Vidal quickly lowers his head.  Counting to himself based on their rate of advance, he gives them a few steps before releasing the grenade.  _Here goes.  If this is my last fight, I'll make it a good one.  _ Determined to do as much damage as possible to the persistent fellaghas, he waits to hear the detonation and readies his rifle.  

Vidal will attempt to through the grenade to impact the mass of fells at approximately 40'.  Please apply the appropriate range modifier to my roll.  

Ranged Attack: 12


----------



## The Shaman (May 25, 2005)

Eyes straining, Pyotr sees a _fellagha_ in olive drab fatigues and a tan hat with a machine pistol clutched in his hands emerge from the cloud of purple smoke, a whistle glinting around his neck as he runs. The Russian draws a bead on the figure.

Marcel’s speech is lost in the sound of gunfire and explosions as Normand and Lavareaux cut loose and Vidal and Sgt. Duval each toss their grenades. Vidal watches helplessly as his grenade falls short, then marvels as it bounces off a rock and explodes amid the mass of charging men. Duval throws two grenades of his own into the _fellaghas_, and the three blasts are punctuated by screams of the wounded and dying. As the dust clears Pyotr realizes that his target is down as well as the survivors of the charging fells dive for cover among the rocks.

Normand squeezes the trigger and feels the kick of his rifle. He sees his target stumble as the bullet hits, but the _fellagha_ keeps coming, dropping to the ground with the others that made it past the barrage of grenades. The section racing across the desert to the northwest comes through the legionnaires’ fire as well, seeking cover in the gully to the north of the hill.

The roar of the jets is louder now, and to the north two gray shapes can be seen racing low across the desert. End of round 33.

For the start of round 34, range from the legionnaires in G6/7 (Marcel, Normand, and Lavareaux) to the _fellaghas_ in E6/7 is 140’ (-2 to hit) - the range from the paras in F7 (Vidal and Duval) is 30’ (no penalty to hit).


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (May 26, 2005)

"_Chyort!_ Stole my kill!" Silently keeping the rest of his Russian litany of swear words to himself, Pyotr decided his next step would be to see if any of them survived. He could see that they were way too close for his comrades to engage with rifles, so he was determined to help them as best he could from here. He still hoped that the gunner was reluctant to fire his machine gun into his own men. 

Pyotr will spend his move action looking for a target of opportunity (i.e. still moving) in the _fells_ that hit the deck, and trying to draw a bead on one(Dead Aim) if he does. 

Spot Check: 8


----------



## знаток (May 26, 2005)

Vidal leans around the rocks to take a shot at the fells.  "Are we holding here, Sergeant?!?" he yells above the gunfire.  "The aircraft might provide us with a good opportunity to move when they start laying down the lead." 

Attack: 16
Damage: 10


----------



## Barak (May 26, 2005)

Normand sighs in a resigned fashion when he sees the man he finally managed to hit continue moving.

_Then again, if everybody died in one shot, I wouldn't even have -fired at the poor bastard._

Knowing that they'll be harder to hit now that they are laying down, seeking cover, Normand decides to spend one of his precious few remaining bullets on a shot anyway, since he can also clearly see that they are darn close to his comrades now.


OOC
Shoot at one of the fells in G6/7, at -2 to hit.:12
Well, that -might- hit, so damage =14


----------



## Bobitron (May 27, 2005)

Marcel keeps at it, switching his tune to "Le Boudin" (ooc:   ). He interjects word of encouragement when ever somone looks his way.

ooc: You were right about the choice of song, Shaman. Rolled a 21. That should give +1 to attack rolls and skill checks for 3 rounds for all my buddies.


----------



## The Shaman (May 27, 2005)

The thunder of the jets reaches a crescendo as a pair of Mistral fighters, the _tricolore_ visible on their distinctive twin-boom tails, sweep over the gully, four 20mm cannon under the nose of each aircraft spitting death. Vidal’s coordinates prove accurate as the _fellaghas_ in the gully disappear in a cloud of dust and rock fragments.

Pyotr searches for movement among the fells to the north of the hill, but dust from the grenade blasts as well as drifting purple smoke obscure the view.

Among the legionnaires grouped on the hill, Cpl. Lavareaux exclaims, “That’s more like it, Fortier!” as he lets off a long blast from his submachine gun at the _fellagahs_ in the gully near Vidal and Duval. Normand fires his rifle as well – from their position on the hilltop, the legionnaires can enfilade the fells in the streambed now. Normand sees his man still moving however, aiming his rifle at the jumpmaster and his radioman just a few meters away.

Vidal fires his rifle, sees the _fellagha_’s head jerk back then fall still. "Are we holding here, Sergeant?!?" he yells above the gunfire.  "The aircraft might provide us with a good opportunity to move when they start laying down the lead." Duval fires a burst from his MAT-49, and a fell collapses. In a flash the _sergent-chef_ tosses another grenade at the fells among the rocks, and more smoke, red this time, billows forth. “Go!” he yells.

Four of the _fellaghas_ in the gully surge forward toward the two legionnaires among the rocks as their comrades attempt to provide covering fire. A submachine gun clatters and Marcel hears the bullets snapping around him. Marcel: Reflex save, DC 15 - +3 bonus for being prone among the rocks. As the legionnaires on the hill watch three of the fells swarm Sgt. Duval – two of them swing their rifles like clubs while a third, clutching a knife in his hand, slashes at the _sergent-chef_. The _ancien_ legionnaire rolls with the blows, and suddenly the fell with the knife goes flying and crashes to the ground as Vidal trips him with a swift kick to the leg.

Bullets explode around Vidal as he lies among the rocks, then suddenly a _fellagha_ appears in front of him – with a yell the Arab swings his rifle butt at the prone _légionnaire_. Twisting frantically Vidal narrowly manages to avoid the blow as the _fellagha_ looms over him. End of round 34.

For the start of round 35, range from the legionnaires in G6/7 (Marcel, Normand, and Lavareaux) remains the same – range for Vidal is *5’!* The map is a little tricky to read – each *F* represents an individual _fellagha_. (It’s finally come down to this...) Five are in the gully in E/F7; two are in the rocks in E7 behind the red smoke; three surround Duval; and one is attacking Vidal.

The dust from the Mistrals’ cannon fire obscures the surviving (?) _fellaghas_ in D5.


----------



## Barak (May 27, 2005)

Normand lets out a huge sigh of relief as the air support finally reaches them to even the odds a bit.  At the same time, he's a bit frustrated at seeing the fells engaging two of his companions in hand-to-hand.  Given his earlier lack of accuracy, he's reluctant to fire into the melee, and he wishes he'd be closer, knowing himself to be pretty good at such engagments.

_Better than with a rifle, anyway._

But with the remaining fells still firing upon him, he's also pretty reluctant to try and move right at the moment, so instead he turns and fires upon them.


OOC
Will fire upon the fells in F7..  Not sure of the range, but I think it gives me -4, so I'll go with that, if I'm wrong, please adjust accordingly. 
to-hit:3
Well.  At least I'm glad I didn't fire in the melee.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (May 28, 2005)

Pyotr's spirits lifted when those two angels of death tore up the gully with their cannon fire. That should have permanently shut down that machine gun. Quickly searching the thick smoke near his comrades, the chaos of the fight taking place there was too much for Pyotr to risk a shot into. Then something clicked in his mind. _Behind you._

Looking down into the valley, he saw the other group of _fells_ still taking potshots at him and his compatriots. Forming a tactical thought in his mind, he decided to engage them. 

Not sure if it will take another move action to spot a target in F4, but either way, I want to start a Dead Aim. 

Spot: 19


----------



## знаток (May 30, 2005)

To suddenly have direct contact with the fells sets Vidal's nerves on fire.  It's a relief of a kind to have one target - one immediate concern - rather than having to juggle priorities and make decisions.  Suddenly it's a match.  No more lucky shots or stray bullets.  

Of course, all this doesn't manifest as words or even brief thoughts in Vidal's mind.  Everything is a heated rush - an instant regression to animal's instinct, refined with that which a soldier's training provides.  He scrambles to rise and put a couple more arm-lengths between the Arab and himself while trying desperately to draw his pistol, knowing that time is critical if he is to aid the _sergent-chef_.


----------



## Bobitron (May 31, 2005)

Marcel lets out a whoop of victory as the aircraft pound the insurgents with 20mm shells, unable to stop himself from pumping a fist into the air like a 6 year-old child watching the Tour from the cobblestones. 

"Haha ! Maintenant vous voyez la puissance de la France !"

Standing and shouting draws some fire from one of the fells, and small caliber rounds shower the area around him. Leaping back onto the ground, the bullets barely miss his falling body. Still smiling, he puts his whistle back in his pocket and taking aim at the distant fells not yet in close combat (F4).

ooc: How do you like that mangled French, Barak!
Avoid Autofire: 15
Attack roll: -2.


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 2, 2005)

The thundering jets fade as the two planes climb and bank. As the dust clears three _fellaghas_ can be seen moving among the torn bodies of their fellow insurgents – one rises and races down the gully for the _oued_ as the others seek cover.

Pyotr studies the distant _fellaghas_ lying among the rocks that only a minute ago had been his own refuge and carefully draws a bead on one of the fells firing at the legionnaires. Marcel and Normand each fire at the same section, bullets passing high over the prone insurgents.

Lavareaux meanwhile fires at the _fellaghas_ in the gully below – one of the Arabs stops moving as the 9mm rounds enter his body. The _caporal-chef_ sets down the MAT-49. “I’m out,” he says simply as he draws his pistol from his holster and wracks the slide. “Follow me!”

Two of the three _fellaghas_ surrounding Sgt. Duval drop their rifles and attempt to grab the prone legionnaire while their companion with the knife recovers his feet. Even prone Duval is a tough opponent – he manages to evade the grasp of one of the fells as he draws his own knife – the second insurgent manages to grab the jumpmaster awkwardly, and Duval whips the knife at him, slashing him lightly across the arm and shoulder. The third _fellagha_ thrusts his own knife at the entangled legionnaire, and it disappears into the folds of Duval’s jump smock.

Vidal scrambles to his feet as the fourth _fellagha_ swings the rifle at him again, the butt passing inches from his head. As the radioman steps back to draw his pistol, the fell raises his rifle and fires at Vidal. The blast is deafening from little more than a meter away but the hasty shot goes wide. The _fellagha_ frantically works the bolt to chamber his next round.

Two of the fells in the gully charge forward as there comrades fire at the legionnaires on the hill. A bullet cracks loudly as it passes by Normand lying beside a limestone knob at the top of the hill. One of the two fells drops into some rocks near the bottom of the hill and raises his rifle – the other continues to race toward the base of the hill itself.

Out of the swirling red cloud of smoke created by Duval’s second smoke canister come three more _fellaghas_, charging toward the rear of the hill. End of round 35.

There are eleven _fellaghas_ in E7 – two in the gully, two charging toward the legionnaires, three charging for the back of the hill, and four engaging Duval and Vidal. If you decide to attack in round 36, just tell me who you’re firing at and make an attack roll – I’ll calculate ranges for you.


----------



## Barak (Jun 2, 2005)

Knowing himself to be almost out of bullets, Normand redirects his attention to the fells that are a clsoer range.  Seeing some coming his way, he decides to fire upon one of them, and then he stands up, readying himself to move in their direction.


OOC
Alright, Normand will fire upon one of the fells in E7 that is moving towards him, and then he'll stand up.  As instructed, I'll calculate the "to-hit" as being at 0 for the purpose of range

to-hit:18 Wow!
damage:10


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 2, 2005)

Gathering his breath, Pyotr fires again into the crowd of _fells_. More specifically, he targets one that has been sending deadly lead in his direction. Gaining a full view of the man's torso, he pulls the trigger. 

 Dead Aim +2, Dex +2. Remember Pyotr has Far Shot too...

To Hit: 18
With an Action Point added in for good measure 

Possible Damage: 12

7 Rounds remaining in clip.


----------



## знаток (Jun 3, 2005)

Vidal is more amazed after the fact that he was miraculously able to gain a solid footing and draw his pistol without suffering an injury from the rifle butt or its bullet.  He quickly advances on the fell with his pistol aimed and his vocal chords exercising at full capacity, hoping that keeping the pressure on the _fellagha_ will promote the ineffectiveness of panic in his unlucky enemy.  He hopes also that his scream might draw the attention of any comrades that may not yet be aware of their struggle.  

Ranged attack:  5
Damage (as if…): 11


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 3, 2005)

Marcel reloads his rifle, inserting hs last fresh magazine, and fires another round at the fells swarming towards Duval.

ooc: Attack roll is a 4.


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 5, 2005)

Pyotr watches helplessly as his shot disintegrates a piece of limestone – the rocks which sheltered him a short time ago now make it difficult to hit the _fellaghas_ sending their own fire his way.

Normand also fires at the charging fells – his target is sent sprawling to the ground by the bullet. Another rises from the rocks and continues toward the hill – Marcel fires, but the _fellagha_ doesn’t stop, diving for cover behind another outcrop below the legionnaires. The three racing along the flank are not far behind as they too fall prone among the rocks at the base of the hill.

Meanwhile the two _fellaghas_ still in the gully just north of the hill continue to pepper the legionnaires with rifle fire. A dozen meters away Vidal and Sgt. Duval fight their battle hand-to-hand. Vidal returns the _fellaghas_ rifle shot but the hasty shot sails wide. The Arab, dressed in battered fatigues, once again swings his rifle, a yell escaping his lips as well. The butt of the Mauser catches Vidal squarely across the side of his head. An explosion of light is followed by a long fall into darkness... Vidal: -1 hit points – disabled and dying from the blow.

The legionnaires on the hill see Vidal slump to the ground like a rag doll as the vicious blow is struck. Duval is more fortunate – one of his attackers goes sprawling as a blow from the twisting jumpmaster sends the _fellagha_ to the ground. In the jumpmaster’s hand the combat knife flashes and a second insurgent also collapses, clutching at his lacerated abdomen. Lavareaux rises from the rocks, a pistol in one hand, a grenade in the other. “Let’s go!” he cries and starts down the hill toward the _fellaghas_ among the rocks. End of round 36 and start of round 37.

The map show Lavareaux’s position (*L*) as he moves down the hill in round 37. One of the fells (*F*) is shown with a little tail – this is the fell that Normand wounded in F7.


----------



## Barak (Jun 6, 2005)

After seeing his shot hit, Normand nods sharply to himself.

_Good..  Now let's see if I can make this last bullet count..._

Drawing a bead on the closest fell, he pulls on the trigger before moving forward while slipping his right hand into his pocket.


OOC
Fire on the nearest fell (80'):21!
Damage:10!
Then move 30' towards F7 and slip right hand into brass knucks (free action when moving more than 5')

I really like invisiblecaste.com!


----------



## знаток (Jun 7, 2005)

Vidal's heart sinks and his mind commits to panic as his shot misses from five feet away.  He doesn't have much of a chance to think about compensating for such a ridiculous mistake before he sees the rifle butt immediately out of the corner of his eye.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 7, 2005)

Shouting in anguish at the sight of Vidal falling to the ground from the blow, Marcel sees red as he runs towards the fells approaching Duval and Vidal from the south. Pulling a grenade from his belt, he pulls the pin and sends it flying at the insurgents, hoping to at least distract them from their advance.

ooc: Move 30 ft and throw a grenade at the fells, rolling an unadjusted 5.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 7, 2005)

Pyotr was of half a mind to run down to the rocks and insert the bullets into the _fells_ himself. Fighting in the cities was one thing. At least you had a chance of your bullet going through the cover. Unless they invented some material that could blow through rocks, that wasn't the case here. 

Deciding that his sniping was doing no good to the rest of his comrades, especially after seeing the radioman go down, Pyotr stood and ran to catch up with Lavereaux, dropping to the ground at intervals to keep from being a target himself. 

Pyotr will stand up from prone and move towards Lavereaux as ordered and then drop prone at the end of his movement.


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 8, 2005)

Pyotr rises from among the rocks and runs along the front slope of the hill, dropping to the ground as the scene to the north unfolds in front of him. Vidal lies unmoving on the rocks, a _fellagha_ standing over him – the insurgent crouches down and grabs at the pistol on the radioman’s belt. A few meters away is Sgt. Duval, slashing at one fell with his combat knife as another struggles to regain his feet – a third lies in a heap on the ground. A wounded _fellagha_, bent over and grabbing at his stomach, is scrambling across the sand, away from the legionnaires ( _fellagha_ in F6) – another prepares to fire from among the rocks at the bottom of the hill ( _fellagha_ in lower left of F7). Three more are positioned among the rocks further east, and two others lurk in the gully to the north, rifles pointed at the legionnaires.

Cpl. Lavareaux is followed by Marcel and Normand. Yelling, Marcel races toward the _fellaghas_, tossing a grenade as he advances – it tumbles wildly through the air, rebounds off a rock, and explodes, sending deadly shrapnel into one of the three insurgents among the rocks. Normand fires at the fell at the bottom of the hill and is rewarded to see the insurgent drop his rifle and clutch at his throat.

Caught by surprise by the legionnaires’ charge, the _fellaghas_ return fire. From the gully comes rifle fire – Normad hears a loud slap as a round passes, sees a puff of sand as another strikes near his feet. From the base of the hill a clattering machine pistol tears up the hillside around Cpl. Lavareaux, but the legionnaire remains on his feet as the three legionnaires close the distance. End of round 37.

The three charging legionnaires can close with the _fellaghas_ in the next round.


----------



## Barak (Jun 8, 2005)

Normand takes in the situation as he tries to figure out what to do next.

_Alright..  Vidal is down, and there's two of those fools between MArcel and him.  Let's change that._

"Marcel!  Go help Vidal, I can take those two _crétins_ by myself!"

As he pulls his right hand out of his pocket, he lets his empty rifle fall to the ground, not wanting it to impede his movement.

_I'm gonna catch Hell about that later.._

And with a grin on his face, he breaks into a run towards the two fells.


OOC
Drop Rifle, and charge at one of the fell (one of the two that are close together)
Aiming a brass-aided punch to the kidneys:17
damage:9

Man it's nice to have a +8 to-hit..


----------



## знаток (Jun 9, 2005)

There will be no narrative post for Vidal this round. 

A note...Vidal's pistol was drawn when he was incapacitated.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 9, 2005)

Pyotr watched as his comrades got into hand to hand range with some of the fells. He himself had only the rudimentary skills taught to him in Russia and the Legion's training. Deciding it was better to help them from afar, he targeted the _fell_ nearest them so that he couldn't get the drop on Pyotr's comrades as they engaged the other two _fells_. Quickly taking aim, he fires a round into the man. 

Targeting the fell that is closest to Pyotr at the moment. I believe I am under Pyotr's range increment, please adjust if I am incorrect. 

To Hit: 16
Possible Damage: 12

Decided to try Invisible Castle. So far, I like it.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 9, 2005)

Paying little heed to the danger, Marcel yells out to Vidal as he runs. 

"Hold on, mon amis! Normand and Marcel will save you!"

Rushing to the prone soldier's side, he breaks out the much-abused medkit one more time, hoping that the sparse contents hold something of use...

ooc: Not certain about the distance, but Marcel will move as quickly as possible to Vidal and Treat Injury.

Treat Injury roll: Marcel rolls 1d20+9, getting [3,9] = (12)

Finding little to help in the kit, Marcel fumbles through the contents and accidentaly dumps them on the sand. "Merde..." He swears softly as he collects the contents.

ooc: Try again next time...


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 10, 2005)

Pyotr aims at the _fellagha_ cowering among the rocks. He’s almost impossible to see...almost. The shot rings out and the insurgent’s head snaps back, his cap flying off as he crumples to the ground.

Normand charges forward, oblivious to the grenade launched by Lavareaux at the two fells before them. The detonation sends rock and sand flying – through the dust Normand sees one of the _fellaghas_ lying in a twisted heap, the machine pistol falling from his limp hands, as the other staggers to his feet, turning toward safety. He’s too late. Normand’s punch digs deep into the Arab’s side, the brass knuckles crushing organs in their path. The _fellagha_ cries out as he jerks back and collapses onto the rocks.

The blast catches Marcel by surprise as he races past the _fellaghas_. Pelted by dust and rocks he scrambles toward the fallen radioman. As he approaches he sees Sgt. Duval bury his combat knife deep into the abdomen of one of the _fellaghas_, then slash the second across the shoulder blades as the insurgent turns and runs away.

As he runs Marcel sees the _fellagha_ standing over Vidal aim the radioman’s pistol at Sgt. Duval’s back and squeeze the trigger. The bullet catches the jumpmaster in the upper arm, but the _fellagha_ doesn’t wait to take another shot – he turns and disappears into the cloud of red smoke hanging over the rocks.

Marcel races up to Vidal, and drops down beside him, spilling the meager supplies to the ground. Vidal is pale – blood stains the side of his head where the rifle butt connected. As he fumbles with his supplies, Marcel also notices a large dent in one side of Vidal’s helmet – the blow from the rifle was not the only hit that the radioman took to the head apparently.

On the hill Pyotr sees the two _fellaghas_ in the gully running north along the streambed, away from the legionnaires, not looking back. A glance over his shoulder reveals that the insurgents among the rocks are falling back as well. The sound of combat dies away, replaced by the receding roar of the jets and the faint buzz of the spotter plane still making a lazy orbit a short distance away.

End of round 38, and WE ARE NO LONGER IN INITIATIVE ORDER! WOO-HOO!

Pyotr has a clear shot at the two fells retreating if he wants to take it.

Good job, legionnaires.


----------



## Barak (Jun 10, 2005)

While he probably wouldn't admit it, Normand had been sort of glad to have the grenade do most of the job for him.

_I'm pretty sure I normally could have taken them both, but I -was- shot twice, after all._

Looking around, he then realizes that the fells have all but disappeared, and that no shots are fired toward any legionnaires.  Unsure of what to do now, and still feeling somewhat sheepish at having dropped his empty rifle, he looks for his closest superior.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 10, 2005)

As soon as the first _fell_ dropped, Pyotr looked for another, but after his shot and a loud explosion nearby, he didn't see any. When the smoke from the grenade cleared, he spotted two of them making a run for it and the other group that was in the rocks had already fled. Quickly turning to catch one of the runners in his sights, Pyotr's fingers tensed on the trigger. _Just one more will do. Just one._

Pyotr's fingers relaxed. Even if he caught that one, there will still more running away and he knew he couldn't catch them all, so his killing this one wouldn't make a difference when they came back with more. He looked deep into the runner's back. "You have a mark this day, _tovarisch_. Your life is mine." Pyotr then got up to a kneeling position, quickly scanning the area to make sure there weren't any laggers. though it was difficult through the smoke and dust. 

Spot check: 7


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 10, 2005)

Marcel collects the spilled contents of the kit and his calm with a deep breath. Taking his time, he starts carefully inspecting Vidal's head and doing what he can for the fallen man. "Stay with me, Vidal. I'll have you up and around in no time."

ooc: Take ten on my Treat Injury check for a result of 19, stabilizing then restoring HP. Rolled a 4.

Once he finishes up with Vidal, he helps the Spaniard to his feet. "Take it easy for a while, Vidal. If you feel dizzy, take a seat, bien?"

"Duval, you were a warrior out there!" Marcel lets out a low whistle as he sees the officer's wounds. "Do you mind taking a knee while I check some of those out? You can still give orders while I work." Marcel winks at Duval conspiratorially.

ooc: Treat Injury by taking ten again, healing 3.

"Who's my next priority, Sir?"


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 10, 2005)

Carefully removing Vidal’s helmet, Marcel inspects the wounded legionnaire’s head. Beneath where the bullet struck his helmet there is a pronounced bump and abrasion – behind his ear there is a deep laceration left by the rifle butt. Carefully palpating the radioman’s skull, Vidal is pleased to note there are no signs of fracture. From the pile of supplies Marcel plucks out an ammonia inhalant. Carefully applying it under Vidal’s nose he delicately rouses the unconscious para. Vidal: Stabilized with 1 HP.

From atop the hill, Pyotr sees the _fellaghas_ falling back toward the _oued_, mostly in ones and twos, some obviously wounded. A small group of insurgents, from among those hiding in the rocks to the west of the hill, stops to retrieve two more wounded men – a couple gather weapons from the dead as well. Dozens of bodies are visible on the warm ground, clustered near the _oued_ where the legionnares first encountered the _fellaghas_, where the first attack came as the legionnaires retreated, scattered along the gully, and now at the base of the hill where the paras made their stand. The Russian sees Sgt. Duval cleaning his bloody knife on the uniform of one of the dead fells lying at the jumpmaster’s feet. The _sergent-chef_ looks up toward Pyotr and points to the _légionnaire_, then points to his own eyes and finally waves his arm in a sweeping arc in the direction of the _fellaghas_’ retreat. Duval sheathes his knife and picks up his submachine gun then walks over to where Marcel is attending to Vidal.

Duval appears over the two legionnaires. Blood stains the front of his smock and a thin trickle rolls down his hand and drips on the ground. “You’ve got a thick skull, radio,” he says, his scarred leer tempering the fierce light in his eyes. He reaches down and touches Vidal on the shoulder, then reaches for the radio handset dangling from the Motorola still strapped to the legionnaire’s back. “Juliet 4, Hourglass 1. Can you see the fells?”

Over the radio comes the young spotter’s voice. _“Stand by, Hourglass 1. Coming around now.”_

"Duval, you were a warrior out there!" Marcel lets out a low whistle as he sees the officer's wounds. "Do you mind taking a knee while I check some of those out? You can still give orders while I work." Marcel winks at Duval conspiratorially.

Duval nods. “The arm is a scratch,” he says as he drops to one knee. Marcel unbuttons the jumpmaster’s smock. Inside is a sock, soaked with blood, a temporary dressing apparently placed by Duval. Peeling back the sock, Marcel sees a star-shaped wound to the side of the chest, just below the nipple line. The medic’s hand next palpates Duval’s back – there is no sign of an exit wound. Marcel places a clean dressing – his last – over the hole and binds it with his last bandage. As he works he also notices a laceration lower down, a knife wound, long but not deep, little more than a scrape along the lower ribs. It’s not bleeding, and with no more supplies, there is little to be done.

Normand stands over the dying _fellagha_ and looks around. Lavareaux is on one knee, looking tired and pale, breathing hard. The _caporal-chef_ labors to stand, then checks the other two _fellaghas_, his pistol pointed at the bodies until he’s satisfied they’re dead. The Picard then reaches for the MP-40 lying on the ground, untangling the strap from the _fellagha_’s body. Normand notes that the dead fell has two stars, one red, one white, embroidered on the shoulder straps of his fatigues – as Lavareaux flips over the body to free the machine pistol, a silver whistle on a lanyard can be seen around his neck. The _caporal-chef_ rummages through the pockets of the dead insurgent, then looks at Normand. “Find a weapon, _légionnaire_,” he says, his voice hoarse and low, “and start checking the bodies.”

Sgt. Duval is silent as Marcel treats his injuries. After the medic is done, the jumpmaster stands and surveys the scene. “Fortier, I need a casualty count.”


----------



## Barak (Jun 10, 2005)

"Aye aye, sir", Normand answers Lavareaux.  "If I may make a suggestion, sir, you may want to go see Fortin.  He can be silly, but he's a decent medic, and you don't look too good, if you don't mind me saying, sir."

Not really expecting a response to what Normand suspects might be viewed as insubordination, he makes his way to the closest "uninspected" fell, taking his weapon for himself before checking the body for anything else of interest, and to make sure they are dead, remedying to the situation if they are not.  Once that is done, he'll start doing the same with any bodies he can see, paying special attention to weapons and ammunitions.  He also makes sure to go by the spot where he dropped his own rifle, to pick it up.


OOC:
Once he'll have searched as many bodies as he can see, he'll make his way to wherever Duval is at that point, and drop everything there.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 10, 2005)

Marcel snaps a quick salute at Duval before running off and checking out the squad. He returns after a couple minutes.

"Berg and Martinez are down. Looks like Martinez might be OK with some surgery. I might be able to pull it off here in the field, but I need to work quickly to keep him. Berg was dead before he hit the ground." Marcel sighs then continues, counting off the squad on his fingers.

"You held up pretty well, considering. Normand will be able to move but needs some work. Vidal got clocked pretty well and can use some surgery, and both Neumann and Lavareaux are mobile but hurt."

Marcel looks for guidance from the commander. "I think I'll check out the officers first, then we need to decide if I can take the time to operate on Martinez."

He rushes off towards Neumann first.

ooc: Let me know if I missed anything. I'll be without internet for the weekend. Please make any rolls needed for healing, using take ten and take twenty wherever possible. Thanks, Shaman!


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 11, 2005)

Pyotr nodded as Duval ordered him to watch the retreating _fells_. He quickly got to his feet and started marching in the general direction of where they were headed, scanning as much of the area as his eyes would allow. Remembering that somewhere in the area might still be that MG-34, he made a pattern in his head to walk in that general direction. 

Pyotr will move towards the MG-34 in a roundabout manner, at the same time continuing to scan for any remaining live _fells_. 

Spot: 16

Let me know if you need anything else...


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 13, 2005)

Marcel heads up the hill, remembering the bloody Sgt. Neumann. He finds the German _sergent_ resting against a rock, surrounded by spent cartridges, as he drinks sips of water from his canteen – he looks wan but alert. Gonzalez lies on his back among the rocks, his rifle across his chest. His dark eyes are glassy as he watches Marcel, a profound weariness in his gaze.

“_Ich lebte_,” Neumann says heavily, shading the sun from his eyes with a blood-stained hand. “Through the shoulder. A clean wound.”

The _sergent_ is right – the bullet that caught the German’s shoulder left two neat holes, one just above the clavicle, the other over the scapula, through and through. Apparently the round missed major vessels, as neither hole is bleeding badly now – a ‘million franc wound’. Not sure who else may be more badly wounded, Marcel promises to check back after finishing his rounds.
____

Normand picks up the rifle released by the _fellagha_ he dropped, a Mauser with a Spanish stamp on the barrel, and turns up a spare magazine. He follows Lavareaux as they check the insurgents. The scene is bloody: the grenades did their butcher’s work well, as did Pyotr’s headshot of the hiding _fellagha_. After recovering his own rifle, Normand follows Lavareaux as they make their way over to where Duval and Vidal rest – Duval is speaking on the radio as they approach, wreathed in the slowly dissipating red smoke from the grenade he tossed. He points at Lavareaux, then at Normand, then points to the gully just west of where the jumpmaster kneels. The _caporal-chef_ nods and says to Normand, “Defensive position, over there.” The two legionnaires settle in to cover the flank.
____

Marcel sees Pyotr working his way carefully across the desert, rifle held ready, as the medic returns to Duval. Normand and Lavareaux have taken up position in the gully, not far from two dead fells, and Marcel checks on the two men. Both are clearly in rough shape, but both are conscious and alert. “What about Dinter and Martinez?” the Picard asks.
____

Pyotr advances across the desert, his eyes shifting back and forth to pick up any hint of movement. Scattered here and there along the gully are bodies of _fellaghas_ struck by the legionnaires’ fire. One wounded fell, clutching at his thigh with bloody hands as he lies on the floor of the dry streambed, watches Pyotr warily – he makes no move as the Russian approaches, keeping both hands tight over the wound, blood oozing between his fingers. Moving on cautiously, Pyotr reaches the position strafed by the Mistral’s cannons – not since the war has he witnessed a scene of such destruction, bodies torn to pieces by the 20mm shells. The MG-34 is upended, its bipod sticking into the air – the gunner’s headless corpse lies nearby.
____

Vidal listens as Duval speaks on the radio to the pilot in the L-18 overhead. “Copy, Juliet 4, _fellaghas_ moving north along the _oued_. Break. Trident 1, Hourglass 1?”

_“Hourglass 1, Trident 1.”_ The voice of _capitaine_ Villiers can be heard over the receiver. _“What is your status, Jean-Marie?”_

“The fells have disengaged and are retreating north along the _oued_. Juliet 4 has them under observation,” Duval replies. “Estimate approximately forty to fifty enemy KIA. Our casualties are one KIA, five wounded, and two MIA. We are scavenging ammo and medical supplies.”

_“Understood, Hourglass 1. We are working on getting support for you now. Hang on there. Trident 1 out.”_ The radio grows quiet.

Duval offers the handset to Vidal. “Can you monitor this?” he asks.
____

Marcel passes the _sergent-chef_ and the radioman as he makes his way north. Dinter and Martinez – last time he saw them was before the smoke grenades started going off, out on their own in the streambed to the north. Rifle in hand, the medic advances carefully. The streambed is littered with the bodies of nearly a dozen fells, some shredded by grenade splinters, others by submachine gun and rifle fire. As he looks around vigilantly, he spots two forms in the familiar camouflage of the paras sprawled to one side of the gully – neither is moving. Moving toward the men, he sees Martinez and Dinter lying in a heap on the rocky ground.


----------



## Barak (Jun 13, 2005)

Taking position to cover the possible return of the fells, Normand looked at Lavareaux, and shake his head.

"You know sir, I joined the Legion under false beliefs.  I really thought if I got wounded, I'd get to flirt with the nurse, but all we have is Fortin, and he ain't that cute, sir."

Shaking his head in mock sadness, he returns his attention to the ground in which the fells dissolved.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 13, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Moving toward the men, he sees Martinez and Dinter lying in a heap on the rocky ground.




Rushing up to the fallen soldiers, Marcel drops to his knees near the men. Working quickly, he attempts to ascertain the damage, checking each man for a pulse.


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 13, 2005)

“You know sir, I joined the Legion under false beliefs.  I really thought if I got wounded, I'd get to flirt with the nurse, but all we have is Fortin, and he ain't that cute, sir.”

Lavareaux smiles through the pain. “I was in the 1_er REC_ in Indochina – Alligator driver, LVT, you know what I’m talking about? Amphibious personnel carrier.” He shifts position slightly, grimacing with discomfort. “We were on this operation in the Delta and my vehicle got hit as we climbed out of a rice paddy. Bazooka rocket. Tore up the underside. I took splinters in the legs, then got hit by mortar fragments after I got out.” He snorts. “Another day like today. Anyway, I was in the hospital in Hanoi for a month, and after that I was living in barracks while I was rehabilitating, before returning to my _escadron_. I had this _congais_, Vietnamese girl, who took care of me.”

Again a small smile creases the Picard’s long face. “Trinh. Long black hair, soft skin. Smelled clean – a lot of _viets_ smelled like a latrine, but not Trinh.”

The _caporal-chef_ glances toward Marcel, then resumes scanning the desert for movement. “Fortier is not a fair trade. Still glad he’s here, though.” He shoots a look at Normand. “And Mador, save the ‘sirs’ for the _sergents_ and the officers.”
____

Kneeling down to check the pulses of the two legionnaires, Marcel is relieved to see Dinter’s eyes flutter open. “Fortier.” He gives a crooked grin. “I’m hit low. I think Martinez is dead.” His eyes close again.

Quickly checking the Moroccan’s pulse and finding nothing, Marcel notes two bullet holes in Martinez’s back as he rolls the body off Dinter’s legs. The medic looks into his eyes – the pupils are fixed and dilated and his face is flushed from pooled blood. Martinez is gone.

Turning back to the German legionnaire, at first it’s hard to tell where Dinter has been hit – the back of his jump smock is covered with blood, possibly a mixture of Martinez’s and his own.  Cutting away the fabric he finds a bullet hole just above the lower arch of his ribs – it occurs to Marcel that this slug may have passed through Martinez before stopping in Dinter.

The German legionnaire opens his eyes again. “My legs. I think I’m shot through the legs.”

Marcel continues his assessment, working his way down to Dinter’s thighs, and finds the wound. Or wounds. Slicing away at the legionnaire’s trousers, Marcel see that the bullet passed through the back of Dinter’s right leg and continued through the quadriceps of his left, taking a goodly piece of meat with it.


----------



## Barak (Jun 13, 2005)

Normand grins at Lavareaux, more than able to imagine what might have went on between him and his vietnamese "friend".

"Understood, Lavareaux.  With my luck, I'll either be wounded light enough to only see Fortin, or badly enough to go see _St-Pierre_, but never in-between."

Pausing long enough to scan the terrain he's taken as his own to survey, he then continues.

"So..  Despite the interruption, do you figure this will be enough to qualify as our last _training_ mission?  I must say I'm eager to go on to the _real_ stuff."


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 13, 2005)

Pausing long enough to scan the terrain he's taken as his own to survey, Normand continues, “So…  Despite the interruption, do you figure this will be enough to qualify as our last _training_ mission? I must say I'm eager to go on to the _real_ stuff.”

Lavareaux frowns. “This is as real as it gets, _mon costaud_.” Satisfied for the moment that there is no activity, the Picard reaches for his canteen. “We’re supposed to have four more training jumps at Blida. Two low-level jumps, two night jumps. No more field ‘exercises’. We’ll get our wings when we get back, but they won’t assign us to our regular billets until we’ve completed the full course.” He takes a swig from the canteen, spining the cap back into place as he glances at the sun shining high in the sky overhead. “Make sure you drink your water.” Lavareaux looks around at the dead _fellaghas_. “When Marcel gets back, we’ll organize a scavenging party, get the fells’ canteens. Maybe some more bandages.”

The canteen is back in its cover. “Keep an eye on that Russian out there,” instructs the _caporal-chef_, nodding toward Pyotr.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 13, 2005)

Marcel winces at the wounds, lighting a cigarette and placing it between Dinter's lips. "This is going to hurt, Dinter. I won't lie to you." He rummages through the bare remains of the medkit and raids his pack for a clean shirt and a couple socks to use as bandages. He methodically begins the process of cleaning the wounds, using the water in his canteen and a sock.

ooc: Treat Injury 19 (taking ten) healing 1 HP.

"Do you think you can walk?"

He helps the veteran to his feet and heads back to Duval, letting Dinter place most of his weight on Marcel's shoulders. Once they reach Duval, he lets Dinter down gently on the ground and lights another cigarette for the badly wounded legionnaire.

"Sir, Martinez is gone. Dinter is hit bad in the chest and legs. He's a tough _vieux chien de guerre_, he'll fight again with some work. We need to get the bullets out, though, and that means an evac."

Marcel sits heavily on the ground, using a bloody sleeve to wipe a red line across his brow. "Those âmes faibles. You want to send someone over to collect Martinez and Berg?"


----------



## Barak (Jun 13, 2005)

Normand waits until Lavareaux is done drinking, and has returned his canteen to it's proper position, and therefore able to give his full attention to the task at hand before pulling out his own canteen and taking a long swallow.

As he returns the canteen to his own cover, he makes sure to spot Pyotr.

"The russky is in my sight.  He's quite the shooter, too."  

After a short pause, he speaks up once more.

"What about our KIAs, Lavareaux?  Do you think we'll be able to bring them back, or at least bury them, or will we have to leave them here to rot?"


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 13, 2005)

“What about our KIAs, Lavareaux?  Do you think we'll be able to bring them back, or at least bury them, or will we have to leave them here to rot?” Normand asks.

“The Legion never leaves its dead behind,” replies the _caporal-chef_ solemnly. “The _code d’honneur_ isn’t just words, Mador. We live it every day, and die for it when called upon. It’s how we keep faith with each other.” Lavareaux looks straight at Normand. His face is serious. “No one is left behind. Remember that.”
____

Dinter gasps pitifully as Marcel helps him to his feet. “It was okay when I didn’t move,” he says apologetically, leaning heavily on Marcel. “When I went down they must’ve thought I was dead. They just kept going past me.” He gasps again as he takes a step. “Where the devil is Gusti, anyway? Get him to drag my sorry arse around!”

The German legionnaire says nothing after Marcel breaks the news, just bows his head wearily, tears leaving runnels through the dust on his face. The two limp along slowly in silence.

Sgt. Duval listens to Marcel’s report and nods. “Gonzalez wasn’t hit, _oui_? Use him to help with the bodies, then gather as much water from the dead as you can. You may find some medical supplies, too.” He glances up at the sun, then looks out across the desert. “Casevac is being arranged, but we may be here for a little while still.”

Marcel: if you decide to scavenge for medical supplies from the dead fells, make a Search check for me.


----------



## Barak (Jun 13, 2005)

Normand looks at Lavareaux, and while he's smiling, his eyes are pretty watery.

"Good Lavareaux.  That's good.  I _had_ heard that before, but you never know how true it is until it happens.  And while I'm ready to die for the Légion, I sure don't want to rot in this God-forsaken desert."

Normand then falls silent, and after blinking a few times, returns his attention to the task he's been appointed.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 13, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Sgt. Duval listens to Marcel’s report and nods. “Gonzalez wasn’t hit, _oui_? Use him to help with the bodies, then gather as much water from the dead as you can. You may find some medical supplies, too.” He glances up at the sun, then looks out across the desert. “Casevac is being arranged, but we may be here for a little while still.”




"You hear that, Gonzalez?" Marcel rises wearily to his feet, calling out to the legionnaire. "You're with me." When Gonzalez approaches, he glances into the man's tired eyes. "You okay?" He quickly checks Gonzalez over to ensure there are no hidden wounds, nodding his satisfaction when he finds nothing. "Check every body. Any ammo or weapons should be unloaded and put in a pile over there. Make sure you empty out the pockets. If you see anything in writing at all, even if it is a scrap of paper, make sure you give it to Sgt. Duval quickly. Keep an eye out for medical supplies, too, we need bandages and sulfa. Water, too."



			
				The Shaman said:
			
		

> Marcel: if you decide to scavenge for medical supplies from the dead fells, make a Search check for me.



ooc: Search check is a 22, taking twenty.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 14, 2005)

Pyotr watched as the wounded _fell's_ eyes followed him. He wrestled with the thought of taking him out of his misery, but decided to let him live with the pain for the moment. Pyotr owed that much to the _Legionnaires_ that wouldn't be coming home today. The area was littered with body parts and war tools. The scene was nothing new to Pyotr, but it still turned his stomach when he saw it. He replayed a moment in his memory quite similar to this, though the bodies were Russian and the MG-34 was the prize of a Czar of the Hill battle in the small town of Gorova. 

Shaking his head and spying the MG-34 still intact, a slight grin crossed Pyotr's face. "Told you that you were mine, didn't I? Teach you to talk back to me." Slinging his rifle and taking another quick scan of the area, Pyotr hoisted the thing onto his back. "_Moiy Tovarisch, _you are heavy." He then waved his hand in a signal that meant everything was all clear, then pointed to the live _fell_ still writhing on the ground.


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 14, 2005)

Gonzalez listens to Marcel without comment and the Spaniard follows his instructions, slowly but methodically. Marcel joins him, pulling canteens and water bags off the dead fells, piling up weapons – French MAS-36s and heavy old Lebels, Masuers with German, Spanish, and Czech stamps, a couple of British Enfields and American M1s, another German MP-40 machine pistol. On a number of the _fellaghas_, the medic finds dressings and bandages – rolled strips of clean cloth seem to constitute the primary medical supplies for the ALN, though two standard French Army wound kits are turned up as well. It all goes into the medical kit.

Eventually they reach Martinez’s body. Lifting the body over his shoulder, Gonzalez carries the dead Moroccan back to the base of the hill and carefully lays him out on the ground. The same is done for Gustav Berg. Gonzalez removes his smock and places it over the faces of the two legionnaires.

“Marcel?” Dinter is sitting on the ground near Duval and Vidal. “Could you help me over there?”
____

Normand sees Pyotr’s wave and alerts Sgt. Duval, who motions the Russian back to the legionnaires’ position. The wounded _fellagha_ continues to clutch at his damaged leg, but he’s no longer watching the legionnaire, his eyes closed as he lies on the ground bleeding out.

The barrel of the gun is still hot to the touch as Pyotr carefully shoulders the weapon and makes his way back to the base of the hill where the legionnaires are congregated.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 14, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> “Marcel?” Dinter is sitting on the ground near Duval and Vidal. “Could you help me over there?”




Marcel jogs over to Dinter. "What's the matter, Dinter? Is the pain getting worse? I wish I had something to give you, but..."


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 14, 2005)

“No, no...I mean, yes, it hurts, but no, I just wondered if you could help me over to sit next to Gusti.” Dinter’s face is bleak. “I’ll have to write his mother...” His voice trails off.


----------



## Barak (Jun 14, 2005)

Following orders, Normand relocates much closer to the legionnaires, easily within earshot, but still slightly away from the group, on the edge in the direction in which the fells disappeared.

He also keeps his back to the legionnaires, scanning continually what is in front of him, one hand pressed against his most serious wound, finally starting to feel the pain as his adrenaline level drops off.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 14, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> “No, no...I mean, yes, it hurts, but no, I just wondered if you could help me over to sit next to Gusti.” Dinter’s face is bleak. “I’ll have to write his mother...” His voice trails off.




"Of course, Dinter." Marcel helps the German to his feet and moves with him, his face solemn and thoughtful.

_I never would have wished that death on anybody,_ he thought.

"So you two have known each other a long time? If you don't want to talk, that's fine."


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 14, 2005)

Dinter’s eyes are closed as he lies on his back next to his friend. “We grew up together. My father worked for his father, on their dairy farm. We served in the same youth brigade, during the war.” His voice is quiet, his tone reflective. “Our fathers died, and and both of Gustav's brothers were killed.” He rubs his eyes. “_Frau_ Berg will take this very hard, very hard.” Dinter winces as he adjusts his position.

After a moment he opens his eyes. “Do you think they’re coming for us soon?”


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 14, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> After a moment he opens his eyes. “Do you think they’re coming for us soon?”




"I hope so, Dinter. I hope so." Marcel lays a gentle hand on the man's shoulder. "Look, I'm going to get back to Duval. You call me if you need anything, comprenez?"

Marcel works his way back to Duval and Vidal. "Sir, how long until we extract? Any word?"

edit: spelling


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 14, 2005)

When Pyotr reaches the cluster, he carefully sets down the MG-34 with the rest of the scattered arms. Looking at Duval, he speaks. "I figured we would want that too. There is a _fell_ down there. He's got a wound in his leg and has passed out. I wasn't sure whether you wanted to question him or not, so I left him." Pyotr then nonchalantly takes a seat, going over the battle in his mind, chiding himself for not having a better aim.


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 14, 2005)

“I figured we would want that too. There is a _fell_ down there. He's got a wound in his leg and has passed out. I wasn't sure whether you wanted to question him or not, so I left him.” Pyotr reports to Duval.

The _sergent-chef_ nods acknowledgement. “Good job, Kerenin. You handled yourself well today. Get some water and post yourself as a lookout.”

Marcel walks up to find that Duval has removed the SCR-300 from Vidal’s shoulders, allowing the radioman to recline. "Sir, how long until we extract? Any word?" the medic asks.

“The _capitaine_ says there are a couple of jeeps and truck heading our way now. Maybe another half-hour.” The _sergent-chef_ looks up at Marcel. “You did well, Fortier. Thank you.”

True to his word, about a half-hour later two jeeps and a GMC weapons carrier come bouncing over the horizon. The French soldiers – part of a transport and supply company, reservists all – are wide-eyed at the sight of the dead _fellaghas_, the pile of weapons, and the bloodied legionnaires. Somewhat curiously a _gendarme_ is present as well, his tan uniform and blue _kepi_ standing out among the olive drab fatigues  of the _soldats du train_ and the paras’ camouflage, a bizarre reminder of the war-that-isn't-a-war. All stand around gawking for the first few minutes, weapons gripped tightly in nervous hands.

The _adjudant_ in charge of the men informs Duval that more troops are on the way, but that his orders are to transport the paras back to El Abiodh in the meantime. He apologizes in advance for the rough trip ahead. With the assistance of the _soldats_, Marcel supervises the loading of the wounded and the dead – in the cab of the GMC is a well-stocked medical kit, making the prospect of caring for the wounded easier on the journey across the desert.

Even with three vehicles seats are limited, but eventually space is made for all of the men. Unable to carry all of the captured the weapons, the bolts are quickly removed from the rifles and along with the MG-34 and the machine pistols are stowed behind the seat of the GMC.

The ride is as bumpy and as uncomfortable as promised. Pyotr finds himself in the cramped rear seat of one of the jeeps with the _soldats_ – the reservists ask nervous questions about the _fellaghas_, their eyes straining to catch a glimpse of the insurgents they are sure must be hiding behind every rock and shrub that caravan passes. The back of the weapons carrier is just as cramped – in order to make space for the inured paras, it is necessary to load Berg and Martinez and cover them with a thick tarpaulin, then situate the wounded on top of their dead comrades. Marcel rides in the cab of the WC with the _soldat_ driver and Vidal - Normand rides in the back with more seriously wounded.

The sun is low in the western sky when the caravan reaches El Abiodh, a small Arab village of whitewashed mud walls and winding streets. Capt. Villiers and the rest of the training formation are there, as is a company of _tirailleurs_, sector troops that will march to the _oued_ at first light. A makeshift infirmary has been prepared for the wounded, and Marcel is relieved a couple of hours later by a regimental surgeon and a team of nurses and orderlies that arrive in a small convoy of ambulances.

It’s fourteen hours after the leap into darkness when the paras finally stand down.

*– FIN –*​


----------

